# Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*The “Yes!” Movement was dealt a crippling blow last Monday night when The Authority stripped Daniel Bryan of the WWE World Heavyweight Championship, a prize that will now be up for grabs in a historic Ladder Match at Money in the Bank. With two more spots yet to be filled in that momentous bout, which Superstars will earn the right to vie for sports-entertainment’s richest prize?
> 
> 
> 
> ...














> _*Bray Wyatt’s victory over Dean Ambrose on SmackDown earned The Eater of Worlds a spot in the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match at Money in the Bank, joining such elite Superstars as United States Champion Sheamus, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio and Randy Orton.
> 
> The entire locker room is buzzing about who will fill the final two spots in this historic bout for the vacant prize. Who will earn that opportunity?*_
> 
> ...














> _*If anybody’s going to wipe the omnipresent smirk off Seth Rollins’ face, it’s going to be Dean Ambrose, who proclaimed on SmackDown that he’s “shutting down the Seth Rollins business for good.” Those were strong words, and that was before The Architect cost The Lunatic Fringe a WWE World Heavyweight Championship opportunity in the night’s main event.
> 
> We certainly wouldn’t want to be in Rollins’ combat boots — or whatever footwear he prefers these days — but we also wouldn’t want to be Randy Orton right now. Judging by Roman Reigns’ derisive commentary on WWE’s Apex Predator on SmackDown, there’s a Spear in Orton’s very near future. We certainly hope that week off was restful, because The Viper’s definitely in for a “case of the Mondays” when he returns to work this week on Raw.*_














> _*Deeming himself an unworthy partner for his brother Goldust, Cody Rhodes has been on a quest to find the ideal teammate for his face-painted sibling. Thus far, results have been, well, not very good, as The Bizarre One has yet to find tag team success alongside such Cody-approved associates as Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston and R-Truth.
> 
> Last Monday night, Cody told his older brother that he’s found the perfect partner that will “magnify the magnificence that is Goldust.” Rhodes also said this new teammate would be someone Goldust had never seen before. Are we about to witness the emergence of a new Superstar on Raw? *_














> _*Even if you don’t buy into the cheesy smile or the “motivational” sound bites, you can’t deny that Bo Dallas is a formidable in-ring competitor. At 7-0 (or 7-Bo), Dallas seemingly can’t be beat. Perhaps the eternal optimist is onto something.
> 
> Of course, as many “Bo-Lievers” as there are out there, there are legions of WWE Universe members who would like that self-satisfied grin wiped right off Dallas’ face. Yet, Bo’s streak prevails, prompting many of us to ask, “Who’s next?” Let’s just hope he doesn’t start calling himself “Boldberg.”*_














> _*By earning a non-title victory over The Usos on the June 2 edition of Raw, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper made it clear they’re in the hunt for the WWE Tag Team Championship, intensifying The Wyatt Family’s already heated rivalry with Jimmy & Jey.
> 
> Last week, the warring teams traded singles victories, with Jimmy defeating Harper on WWE Main Event and Rowan besting Jey on SmackDown. Now, as announced exclusively on WWE.com, Bray Wyatt’s sinister followers prepare to challenge The Usos for the WWE Tag Team Titles at Money in the Bank. Can the brothers overcome the imminent challenge of these swamp monsters?
> 
> Tune in to Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_





> *OFFICIAL WWE.COM TAGGED SUPERSTARS:
> 
> John Cena
> Triple H*​


Look at dem tags. CENA VS. AUTHORITY. Get ready internet. 

:cena4 :vince5 :trips2
​


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Will be watching Ghana-USA instead


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



Mainboy said:


> Will be watching Ghana-USA instead


match will be over before raw even starts..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



validreasoning said:


> match will be over before raw even starts..


Oh aye

My apologies fpalm


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

What are the chances of Kane getting the last spot? I'm kind of assuming Cena will get one of the two spots left.

Is Kane even still feuding with Cena on Steph's behalf?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



WynterWarm12 said:


> What are the chances of Kane getting the last spot? I'm kind of assuming Cena will get one of the two spots left.
> 
> Is Kane even still feuding with Cena on Steph's behalf?


There's two spots left? I thought there was just one. Cena gets one for sure.. if HHH gave a coinflip for Shield last Smackdown, i don't see why he would suddenly wanna have Reigns on a qualifier.. instead he should do a true heel move and just say "Kane's in" Not that anyone of us wants to see Kane in but the guy got promised World titlereign if Bryan can't defend the title.. so if they would actually bother to follow storylines, the least they could do is give him a spot in the Match.

What i'd like to see is Kane just come out and destroy everyone and then demand a spot, and if he doesn't get it he'l destroy some more.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Cena's #1 on the official Power Rankings this week, so I'd be shocked if he's not in the Ladder Match.

The Poll on WWE.com linked above currently has Reigns in the lead at 41%


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

I'd say Reigns & Cena get the last two.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/remaining-slots-world-heavyweight-title-ladder-match

I selected "Other" as in BROCK LESNAR. 

Why? Because at least I'd have someone in the match to root for. Plus he'd make the match more interesting and not sleep-inducing. My god what a boring lineup. (no offense to Cesaro, of course)


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

We'll probably see the last MITB match qualifying matches and maybe, The Authority will announce the second MITB match that is being speculated to happen. 

My prediction for tonight is that we'll probably see Cena against someone for a spot in the MITB match and Reigns against someone for a spot in the MITB match. Rollins will probably distract Reigns and cost him the spot. Oh, and Rollins vs. Ambrose at Money in the Bank will be announced.

I have to say I'm looking forward to see who's going to be Goldust's partner for tonight. I'm not expecting something big, maybe someone from NXT, maybe a returning superstar or Sandow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Last RAW before the show, I think. Should be good. Love how Cesaro is in the middle. :mark:


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



swagger_JOBS said:


> Last RAW before the show, I think. Should be good. Love how Cesaro is in the middle. :mark:


Second last raw before the PPV. And I don't know what it is but the go home shows this year have been really bad


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

3MB chants better break out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Not expecting much from this show. It'll probably be as unwatchable as the last two weeks. Hopefully they get their summer angle started after MITB

:cena5 's Dumbass will get one of the last two spots.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



Enigmal said:


> Second last raw before the PPV. And I don't know what it is but the go home shows this year have been really bad


Oh damn, thought it was this Sunday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh, will probably skip alot of it. I'll see what the Shield do and hopefully we get a decent match thrown in somewhere.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

This won't be a good show. Not watching.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Not a good thing where I'm not interested in a single match on a PPV card going into MITB. That's a first for me since Mania29.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

Looking forward to the show tonight.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Looking forward to the show tonight.


I like it how you say it every other week :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

I'm not really looking forward to this.
It just seems like all they care about is the main title match so f**k everything else that's not part of it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*

...so is there going to be an actual MITB Ladder Match?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



rouge said:


> ...so is there going to be an actual MITB Ladder Match?


Well if there is going to be one, it would have to be announced tonight I would say


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

they will announce WWE 2k15 today, I guarantee it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Final 2 spots are either the combo of:

Cena/Reigns
Cena/Lesnar
Cena/HHH
Reigns/Lesnar
Reigns/Rollins
Rollins/Lesnar
Rollins/Cena


....Yeah


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Parker said:


> Final 2 spots are either the combo of:
> 
> Cena/Reigns
> Cena/Lesnar
> ...


lol, nope


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Interested to see who Goldust will be partnered with tonight too, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So between Reigns and Kane for the other spot in the MITB considering Cena has no doubt already got the other spot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

It looks like they're setting up for Cena and Reigns to be the final 2 spots, and Ambrose vs. Rollins... unless there's a ladder match with the contract on the line (as there should be), then I think Ambrose and Rollins will just be put in that one.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Interested to see who Goldust will be partnered with tonight too, anyone have any thoughts on this?


Sandow dressed as Goldust or something like Silverdust.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Interested to see who Goldust will be partnered with tonight too, anyone have any thoughts on this?


Sandow. The whole angle is so stupid.

Am I the only one who thinks Jericho will return tonight?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Paradise Hero said:


> Sandow dressed as Goldust or something like Silverdust.


He's apart of 3MB now though, so hopefully not.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Paradise Hero said:


> Sandow dressed as Goldust or something like Silverdust.


This could work but just thinking of Sandow and Rhodes together makes me sad. After MITB 2013, their feud was hot and then they were both just squandered. At least there's still a little hope for Cody. Damien, well, he's much farther away.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jericho will return tonight?


I think you are, but I wouldn't mind if he returns and is put in a MITB qualifying match.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*First Raw I will be watching live in quite a while, a return and second MITB ladder match will do me fine. *


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Not sure if watching but.. We'll see


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Interested to see who Goldust will be partnered with tonight too, anyone have any thoughts on this?


I'm thinking it could be a return, someone really disappointing, or Cody Rhodes in a mask/make up and then they lose. If it's Cody in costume, he'll come out and say it was Goldust's fault all along, resulting in the beginning of their feud. Sans the reveal, I still think it's gonna come down to that.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm thinking it could be a return, someone really disappointing, or Cody Rhodes in a mask/make up and then they lose. If it's Cody in costume, he'll come out and say it was Goldust's fault all along, resulting in the beginning of their feud. Sans the reveal, I still think it's gonna come down to that.



*I like your Cody idea. Cody will win the match when they have it (SummerSlam) and then it is goodbye Goldy as he goes to work backstage. 
*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm thinking it could be a return, someone really disappointing, or Cody Rhodes in a mask/make up and then they lose. If it's Cody in costume, he'll come out and say it was Goldust's fault all along, resulting in the beginning of their feud. Sans the reveal, I still think it's gonna come down to that.


I like that idea, and plus it's time for a heel turn with cody now.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WWE just uploaded a Mashup of "Across the Nation" with today's superstars. :mark: They should really use this for the RAW opening.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That's an awesome mash up!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

There seems to be a lot of hype around Goldust's partner. I don't expect a random jobber this time which is cool I guess.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



DoubtGin said:


> There seems to be a lot of hype around Goldust's partner. I don't expect a random jobber this time which is cool I guess.


Get ready to be disappointed.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jericho returns to fill that remaining spot :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

https://twitter.com/WWEFandango/status/478627584830214144
Kevin Hart and Fandango dance off :mark: :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I expect Cena will probably get the final spot in the MITB match. I'm interested to see who Goldust's partner will be, I get the feeling it will be Cody in disguise.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Punk return for the final spot

:mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I don't know what I'm looking for for tonight.

I would love many interactions between the ladder match participants... but that will probably be for next week. duh.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hopefully we will see matches between the MITB participants tonight, it will help give the match some build.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hopefully the show will be good this week. Last week's one was pretty horrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*










:banderas


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why the feck wasn't BNB in the poll.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Big Dog said:


> Why the feck wasn't BNB in the poll.


He's British


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Reigns Train said:


> :banderas


28% for :cena3

bama


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wwe posted this on their youtube... Across the nation intro with today's wrestlers. I wish they would use it. Sigh.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I'd say Reigns & Cena get the last two.


i HOPE Roman gets in . He deserves a push!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/16/14*



CZWRUBE said:


> i HOPE Roman gets in . He deserves a push!


He has a pretty much guaranteed monster push set in stone since the end of last year don't worry about that, I think he needs to be in a WWE produced action film also to help that along.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I will be there tonight, can't wait! We always tend to get a good show, so I am hoping it continues :mark: Three rows away ringside, TV side.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> :banderas



It's gotta happen, how else are they going to let him get at Orton? Them colliding in MITB will probably set up some sort of match a Battleground? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*










Let's see what would be their excuse for releasing JTG...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JamesK said:


> Let's see what would be their excuse for releasing JTG...


Oh hooray, the Authority starting Raw, not as if we've seen that before... :frustrate


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Bad For Business said:


> Oh hooray, the Authority starting Raw, not as if we've seen that before... :frustrate


It's a fresh way to start RAW of course.. Book a Cena vs Wyatts , a Cesaro vs RVD and a Sheamus vs Barrett and you have an AWESOME show..


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JamesK said:


> It's a fresh way to start RAW of course.. Book a Cena vs Wyatts , a Cesaro vs RVD and a Sheamus vs Barrett and you have an AWESOME show..


Right on.

To me, seems like the past 5 RAW has pretty much been the same.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Reigns Train said:


> :banderas


LOL at Axel and Truth getting 0%.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Therapy said:


> Not sure if watching but.. We'll see


Cool keep us posted!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*WWE announced via a mobile notification today that Triple H and Stephanie McMahon will be opening tonight's edition of WWE RAW, which emanates from Cleveland, Ohio.

It was stated that The Authority will be addressing the WWE roster to kick off this week's show.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bet Barrett faces Reigns again in a recap of the smackdown match.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Big Dog said:


> Bet Barrett faces Reigns again in a recap of the smackdown match.


Either way Reigns wins :lol

and I'm a Barret fan too


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> 28% for :cena3
> 
> 
> 
> bama



He got the entirety of the pre-teen votes. I think even teenagers think Reigns is cooler than Cena.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Gonna be a terrible Raw.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Should be a good show


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I agree.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cesaro/RVD, BNB/Sheamus, Slater/Midget

Can't wait :HHH2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:steph and :HHH will open RAW? BAH GAWD , I NEVER SAW THAT COMING :jr


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*










Damn he's small.​


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Reigns Train said:


> :banderas


Troof and The Axehole tied at 0%. Poor bastards. :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Swagger Rusev feud is seriously happening


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh boy HHH to bury the roster again
:ti
:buried


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm thinking it could be a return, someone really disappointing, or Cody Rhodes in a mask/make up and then they lose. If it's Cody in costume, he'll come out and say it was Goldust's fault all along, resulting in the beginning of their feud. Sans the reveal, I still think it's gonna come down to that.


I hope its BlueDust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Reigns Train said:


> :banderas


El torito with 2% had me like..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


I'm afraid I've got some baaaad neeeewzzz.



> - WWE announced via mobile notification today that Stephanie McMahon and Triple H will open tonight’s RAW from Cleveland and address the WWE roster.


http://www.gerweck.net/2014/06/16/s...le-h-to-open-tonights-wwe-raw-from-cleveland/


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Here's hoping its a good Raw tonight boys! (and girls i suppose if girls are on the internet) Hope we don't get the same matches again lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



wkc_23 said:


> El torito with 2% had me like..


Never doubt the power of El Twerkito


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Too bad WWE didnt heat up alot of guys who will be in the MITB..All seem cold to me. Just guys coming off of alot of high profiled losses and somehow getting essentially, a title shot.

WWE gotta do this right and have HHH put Rollins in the match and make him turning on the Shield look somewhat worthy. Don't say you're evolving and dont even get a big match on the next ppv lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No Swagger on RAW. Fighting RVD on Superstars and gonna job. /sigh


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


:lmao :lmao

I know what you mean. I'm getting sick of that song based off of how many times it opens the show with Triple H.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

NVM


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler vs. Rollins announced on the preshow


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler vs Rollins tonight AGAIN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Represents his own interest. very sly Paul


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


You don't know about the open for this week, do you?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Any good live stream? (PM plz) Abu Dhabi TV lost the rights to air RAW


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt confirmed for tonight

woooo


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HeatWave said:


> Too bad WWE didnt heat up alot of guys who will be in the MITB..All seem cold to me. Just guys coming off of alot of high profiled losses and somehow getting essentially, a title shot.
> 
> WWE gotta do this right and have HHH put Rollins in the match and make him turning on the Shield look somewhat worthy. Don't say you're evolving and dont even get a big match on the next ppv lol


Your avatar is hilarious :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt announced on the preshow. I think we'll also see other matches between the MITB match participants.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus/Wyatt screams DQ finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Here we go!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Yup, lost on Superstars. So much for any face turn or feud with Rusev. Might be tuning out of RAW early tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

that Heyman tease


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> I swear if Raw opens with *power chord* "BEHOLD THE KING........................................ THE KING OF KINGS................" I'm straight up turning this shit off right from the get-go. It seems that's how every single Raw has started for the past, what, 6 months!?


http://youtu.be/PnQ8AlQLkQU

I wouldn't care if he started the show by coming out to that every week. That's his best theme imo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Your avatar is hilarious :lol


thanks.

why does WWE love making the superstars look like punks by having them stand out there and get talked down publicly? smh


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



xD7oom said:


> Any good live stream? (PM plz) Abu Dhabi TV lost the rights to air RAW


go to firstrow mate


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Two minutes until I get my intelligence insulted!!!!

:mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yup, lost on Superstars. So much for any face turn or feud with Rusev. Might be tuning out of RAW early tonight.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you must watch raw and keep the faith alive :HHH2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

wow RVD got shafted to superstars. I'm sure he threw a fit about that.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Here we go.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Whose Ready for some Kevin Hart?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins vs Ziggler and Sheamus vs Bray! Sounds good to me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Let this week's fuckery...Begin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LigerJ81 said:


> Whose Ready for some Kevin Hart?


I really am. Dude is fucking hilarious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> wow RVD got shafted to superstars. I'm sure he threw a fit about that.


As long as the cash and the weed are green I doubt RVD cares which show he's on.


Time for some ego-stroking.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

inb4 Stephanie makes the roster look like balless little bitches


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

ALRIGHT MOTHERFUCKERS, LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why does NXT get an intro video but RAW doesn't?!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The roster looks small af for some reason


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Seth wearing shield gear
WHY THE FUCK????????????


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

World's_Best is throwing a fit.

:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Superstars on stage :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:trips2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:rollins dead center.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

didn't they do this last week? I was in Puerto Rico so I dunno


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

....The Wyatts are out there.:ti
Fuckery from the start.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Foreshadowing of a cena/hhh feud


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Stephanie my god she's smoking tonight


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

hey look who is here HHH & Steph the King & Queen


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

bow down


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


> World's_Best is throwing a fit.
> 
> :lol


:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lmao why are the Wyatt's on stage


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That's the whole roster??!!...Damn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dem jugs.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'm here just in time. Haven't been a part of the live discussion in awhile. Hope it's still as entertaining.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jesus. Attention to detail. The fuck is Seth wearing Shield attire?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow, the rooster looks tiny lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck this.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow how sexy is Steph looking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Steph looking tittylicious tonight. :yum:

And feel free to get rid of the Shield attire any day now, Seth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*










Hi Steph.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cornette face at the ready


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> ....The Wyatts are out there.:ti
> Fuckery from the start.


That reminded me of when Eric Rowan gave Michael Strahan a sheep mask.

:ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

CM Punk and JTG sighting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

welcome to monday night BORE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They defiantly got bigger


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



World's Best said:


> Fuck this.


:lmao 

Cesaro looking bored and Heath looking salty.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> wow RVD got shafted to superstars. I'm sure he threw a fit about that.


Swagger jobbed to him, though. So, who really has it worse?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dem roster cuts making the roster look small as fuck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatt's out there....

Rollins in SHIELD gear...

WYATT'S ARE OUT THERE....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins still wearing Shield gear.
Yeah they thought that turn out :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

And here come Triple h and his promos.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

THE WYATT"S ARE OUT THERE?!?!?! man.....smh


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Theres only like a dozen people on the roster. Fuck. 

RVD sweatin on that high.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> Dem roster cuts making the roster look small as fuck.


Heath Slater's like "I got a chance now!"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Bad For Business said:


> Cornette face at the ready


With WWE, you always need to have the Cornette face at the ready.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

A shame they had to release JTG before Raw. He would have been a GOAT standing up there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

"The Greatest of All Time" (Y)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hope we aren't about to see the roster made out to look like bitches again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Are they chanting yes because he is no longer champion?

:lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DANIEL BRYAT BEST SUPETSAR FIGHTER HIT LIKE IF YOU AGREE


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Da fuck does RVD look like he's in the middle of a heart attack for?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This dumbass crowd :ti


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

same promo theyve been cutting for the past six months! how exciting!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



SP103 said:


> Heath Slater's like "I got a chance now!"


ONE MAN BAND BAYBAY returns!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so if DB beat HHH and is a B+ player what does that make HHH
And HHH did you forget how many times you were injured?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Poor Heath


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The fuck is Adam rose wearing lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DB is going to be so huge when he comes back. they really should stretch it out to wrestlemania again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I hate to be _*that*_ kind of fan but I'm close to going 'no Swagger no curr'. 

I'm only interested in Goldust's 'partner' and Bo Dallas cause everything is gonna be repeats.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Who's that **** in that hat and shades?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

You can just see it in her eyes, Lana doesn't give a fuck about Daniel Bryan


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Where is Kane and the Shield guys?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They have Rollins join the authority, yet he's on the ramp like everyone else on the roster? :kobe11


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hope they all turn around and legit punch Adam Rose in the face for fuck sake


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What the fuck is Adam Rose wearing?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Adam Rose up there looks like a rejected member of Edge and Christian


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

#ZigglerForWWEWHC



Y2-Jerk said:


> Adam Rose up there looks like a rejected member of Edge and Christian


LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Adam Rose with dem shades.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Zigberg said:


> Da fuck does RVD look like he's in the middle of a heart attack for?


:lmao
He just had a match on Superstars.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL , THE AUTHORITY REPLACED ORTON WITH SETH :rollins


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This is fucking boring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> Rollins still wearing Shield gear.
> Yeah they thought that turn out :ti


Just convinces me that the turn was made up that same night or the night before. Crappy music, titantron and still wearing the vest.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I want some 3mb chants baby


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Adam Rose looking swagged out tonight. :hayden3


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



birthday_massacre said:


> so if DB beat HHH and is a B+ player what does that make HHH
> And HHH did you forget how many times you were injured?


You realize how bad they're working you, right?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bow down to Steph's big tits


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins still with the SHIELD gear? :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The fuck is Willy Wonka doing there?


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Triple H killing Daniel Bryan with the truth.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I will kill myself if Cena


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rose looks like Willy Wonka lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Raw starts the same every single week. Steph & Triple H come out, bash Daniel Bryan etc etc


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Adam Rose up there looks like a rejected member of Edge and Christian


:lel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Poor Heath Slater...all alone. 

The Band is back to one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Zigberg said:


> Da fuck does RVD look like he's in the middle of a heart attack for?


Just buried Swagger on Superstars, that's why.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DID ANYONE ELSE SEE LANA MOUTH OUT "THAT'S BULLSHIT"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray got the biggest pop out of everyone lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

that red lipstick does not look flattering no steph


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Battle royal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sazer Ramon said:


> You can just see it in her eyes, Lana doesn't give a fuck about Daniel Bryan


I just assume Lana zones out unless Putin is mentioned.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

FUCK YEA


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

lmao at Bo Dallas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



WhyTooJay said:


> You realize how bad they're working you, right?


Just makes them look like idiots.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*SPOILERS CENA WINS LOL​*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Battle royal. :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

what is this the 50th battle royal this year


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Battle Royal?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

***SPOILER***

CENA WINS THE BATTLE ROYAL LOLZ.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I like BO just standing there next to Shamoose with a big ass grin lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well Cena is winning this


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well Seth is winning


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why are they playing it like Randy Orton just gets a spot. He hasn't had a rematch therefore he gets in automatically.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins wins.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What the fuck is that behind Jimmy Uso


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So The Shield will cost Rollins the battle Royal, and Cena wins lol.


EDIT: Nevermind. Wonder how they spin this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That berto heat hahah


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Soooo...Some of those who already lost their MITB qualifying match get a 2nd shot? Geez..smh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Battle Royal, nice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena be like "Aw shucks. Come on guys"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Was going good till they put Cena in there...


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Yay, no Cena!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

NO CENA :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL rekt, fuck off Johnny boy.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



El Capitano said:


> Well Cena is winning this


So much for that.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

HOLY SHIT NO CENA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:booklel he was just talking with Cena like it was all good on the ramp


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BruceLeGorille said:


> *SPOILERS CENA WINS LOL​*


Hardly a spoiler. Its so dam obvious


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

NO CENA :bow

Rollins to win


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO CENA
ROLLINS FOR THE WIN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

YASSSSSS, john cena not participating.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No Cena? Is this heaven?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ABrown said:


> They have Rollins join the authority, yet he's on the ramp like everyone else on the roster? :kobe11


NEXT to Cena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I WANNA HEAR "JTG, JTG, JTG!!" : : :


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

those piped in cheers :ti


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



DoubtGin said:


> Bray got the biggest pop out of everyone lol


bray still has a chance


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti Cena's face was classic.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

ARE YOU READY?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Reigns exclusion got the bigger boos than Dean.

#DealWithIt

Ambrose is gonna get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena wins lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh joy, Kane and John Boy in a gimmick rematch that we already saw a few years ago. :kobe7


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

haha I think it's funny, that cena has become the poor man's DB


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I hate shows that start with Triple H and that Ho bag.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG HOW WILL CENA OVERCOME THE FUCKING ODDS


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

fuuuuuccccckkkkk Stretcher matches


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena in a Stretcher match against Kane tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

can't kane just go away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena/Kane

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Because NO ONE can beat Kane :ti
This fucking company. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:ti
OH shit first time I want Cena to win


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ikarinokami said:


> haha I think it's funny, that cena has become the poor man's DB


people like this lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

RIP Kane


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Kane vs Cena #5611584187184189484185141485489748185418414841854854185485145145292884721894845


----------



## Riverluv (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

^^ agreed. And of course the shield is barred. It makes perfect sense .smh


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol, no Cena in the battle royal, just finds another way in.

Cena gonna Cena. Cunt.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Kane stretcher match ugh

" Stretcher match? That's awful"

for once i agree with king


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OMG THERE IS NO WAY CENA CAN OVERCOME THE ODDS OF KAAAAANE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh yay. Cena gets to fight Kane for the 8 millionth time! Woohoo.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

RAW is looking like it will be pretty fucking interesting tonight. I'm excited.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

a match again kane, lame, it should have been against reins, that would have been interesting


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WE JUST SAW THIS SHIT LIKE LAST WEEK WHY DO WE HAVE TO SEE A VARIATION OF IT AGAIN THIS WEEK NO ONE WANTS TO SEE KANE AND CENA IN THE SAME MATCH WHY AM I YELLING


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OH NOES! JOHN CENA HAS TO WRESTLE KANE!!!!

overcoming those odds


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

lol at ROLLINS clapping and TROLLING CENA :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Awesome start :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well Kane's getting buried


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The trolling is strong with the Authority tonight :lol

Nice to see Cena letting Ambrose and Reigns take the spotlight without trying to muscle in on their popularity. :hmm:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Will Cena overcome odds yet again????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oooooo.... Cause Cena has never beaten Kane before 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I don't buy Kane as an intimidating character at this point.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Obviously Cena is winning. Jesus Christ. Come up with something new for fuck sake.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

We all know Cena is going to win this regardless fpalm At least it give someone else the chance to qualify with the Battle Royal, my guess it will be RVD


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao Stretcher match with Cena and Kane. Not two fucks are given. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hey, at least we won't see Cenas face winning a battle royal.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

kane oh god noo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena bout to :buried Kane again


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jarsy1 said:


> ARE YOU READY?


You know that's right. 

Didn't Cena beat Kane in a stretcher match when he was rising above hate? Lawd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

STEPHANANIE DOE :trips5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Not like Cena hasn't put Kane in an ambulance 2 years ago


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Was too good to be real. Fucking WWE.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Kane has never beaten Cena. WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OH NO! Kane?! Jawn Ceenah best watch out! That Kane sure is bad news! :cena4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No Cena in the Battle Royal: 1 step forward

Cena/Kane stretcher match for MITB spot: 200 steps back

WWE in a nutshell.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Could the name on the ambulance be more generic? How about "Doctor person inside need help", or "Loud Van thing going to Hospital".


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dude, Kane has no credibility.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Punch Cena in for MITB.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So they're keeping Cena out of the battle royal for a chance to be in the MITB match, just so he can simply beat 1 guy instead for the same opportunity?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Shield to get involved with Cena and Kane? This battle royal means a lot of people are pulling a double shift tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cant't wait for the upcoming lines:

JBL: One of the greatest stretcher matches of all time
Cole: WWE APP
Lawler: Cena has overcome the odds!

:selfie


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rusev to beat down Kevin Hart for the colour of his skin.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

More Rollins and Ziggler kada


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

A stretcher match. With Kane and John Cena. Bleh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Spoilers: Cena wins.
No really, he wins, check it out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzinN0N-e4w&feature=kp


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I've never seen a single thing Kevin Hart has done. People think he's funny I guess though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler/Rollins and Sheamus/Bray though. I'll take them


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus/Wyatt should be good!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

HEY GUYZ DO YOU THINK JOHN CENA WILL OVERCOME THE ODDS?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Time for the Zig-man to lose a 3rd time in a row to Seth fpalm at least he's on tv though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler vs Rollins should be a good one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I think they were to go to a commercial but fucked up early lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Could the name on the ambulance be more generic? How about "Doctor person inside need help", or "Loud Van thing going to Hospital".



:ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Kind of dissapointed Bray wasn't up there with the rest of the roster with his hat on just casually sitting in his rocking chair while everyone else around him would be standing


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Awesome start :mark:


REALLY!?!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LMAO this fucker against Cena.

It's 2012 all over again


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



RDEvans said:


> Cena bout to :buried Kane again


You can't bury a veteran foo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Big Red MONSTER!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wait, is there a difference between a stretcher and ambulance match?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Dude, Kane has no credibility.


You know who else has no credibility? 8*D






















































































Heath Slater.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OMG JOHN CENA HAS NEVER BEEN IN A STRETCHER MATCH! HOW WILL HE OVERCOME THESE ODDS!!!?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Did they photoshop something other than no vest in that Rollins pic? Looked weird to me.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Michael Cole thinks this Kevin Hart guy is "a really funny comedian"? And with that I already have extremely low expectations for his segment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Did it just say Ziggler/Rollins up next then Kanes pyro went off?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'll be glad if Cena buries the fuck out of his opponent


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins v Ziggler for the fourth time in a few weeks?!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

JOHN CENA HAS NEVER BEEN IN A STRETCHER MATH - JBL


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Kind of dissapointed Bray wasn't up there with the rest of the roster with his hat on just casually sitting in his rocking chair while everyone else around him would be standing


That would have been sooooo awesome :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ikarinokami said:


> haha I think it's funny, that cena has become the poor man's DB


You're confused with Eric Young.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Interesting start so far


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Whats that in the middle of the ramp? Looks kinda like a sticker


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jumped out of my chair when he said no Cena, Of course too good to be fucking true. He's about to bury Kane.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why is there no MITB briefcase match, I suppose they stil have 1 more week to announce one


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KuritaDavion said:


> A stretcher match. With Kane and John Cena. Bleh.


They going to need the ambulace for all the people they´ll bore to death.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HeatWave said:


> So they're keeping Cena out of the battle royal for a chance to be in the MITB match, just so he can simply beat 1 guy instead for the same opportunity?


It's against Kane! KANE! The same monster who has lost to John Cena and every other superstar 235350834908 times!! HOW CAN CENA PULL THIS OFF!?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

HHH: "We dislike you so much Cena, that we're putting you in a singles match with a (kayfabe) 50/50 chance of getting a MITB spot, instead of a battle royal with much lower odds of winning! Take that!"

Embarrassingly bad booking, ironically Cena doesnt have to overcome the odds anymore, he just got given better odds than everyone else on the stage (in kayfabe of course, we all know he's winning the title regardless)


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Whats that in the middle of the ramp? Looks kinda like a sticker


It's promoting the Special Olympics.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

'Cena has never been in a Stretcher match!' :jbl

Yeah, like that makes a fucking difference to the obvious outcome fpalm


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ehhh I always watch RAW on Dvr forgot about all these dreaded commercials


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Whats that in the middle of the ramp? Looks kinda like a sticker


The logo for the Special Olympics, since WWE and the Special Olympics are partnering right now.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins wasn't wearing his swat gear in the promo pic...

God damn it. FUCK. He needs it, he looks so good in it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Can 100% guarantee even if Kane wins he will still be the one going out on a stretcher


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I don't know if you guys already know this or not but.......Cena wins lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Stephanie looked so old.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Whats that in the middle of the ramp? Looks kinda like a sticker


Special Olympics logo as WWE is a sponsor-Or if your a member of WWE Creative the back-up Curling team.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

soooooooooo, cena gets a chance to enter the battle royal(how predictable) but ambrose and reigns don't even get the chance? could they make the pandering to cena any more obvious


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler about to do the job yet again. Yay.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

If cena win that would make 7? Doubt they'd have a mitb with an odd #, if cena moves more fuckery continues.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Stephanie looked so old.


LOL even Cena is starting to look old now. Triple H has looked old forever. Have you seen a recent image of Vinny Mac? You won't believe how old he is starting to look these days


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ziggler's entrance is so cringeworthy....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Will Kane ever win another match? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I thought Kane just came out


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dolph... fix your roots


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins comes out in that Shield gear for his got damn match...two weeks removed from leaving the Shield...I just...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Didn't Kane just enter the ring? What the fuck was that about? :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

We're about to be blessed with another shit theme song


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So wait...where's Kane? Why did he come out before the break?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> HHH: "We dislike you so much Cena, that we're putting you in a singles match with a (kayfabe) 50/50 chance of getting a MITB spot, instead of a battle royal with much lower odds of winning! Take that!"
> 
> Embarrassingly bad booking, ironically Cena doesnt have to overcome the odds anymore, he just got given better odds than everyone else on the stage (in kayfabe of course, we all know he's winning the title regardless)


Remember, it's not just Kane, it's the 'DEMON' Kane.

I agree 100% though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOOK AT ALL THE GOOD THINGS WE DO!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler v. Rollins!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Snap, didn't think the that match was gonna be now. I'll take it!


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggs and Rollins already? Man the rest of the raw will be really boring


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Is there going to be a second MitB match then or not? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler is one of those guys you could just literally feel his raw energy.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena wins lol.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dat pop :mark:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so, is there any doubt Ziggler will be one of the next 10 they release? they're just jobbing this guy to everyone.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hey one of our arguably top mid carders is coming out lets plug the special Olympics instead of doing that at another time during the show.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I thought for a moment when they said they'd not been able to deliver a match everyone wanted they were talking about a proper money in the bank match.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I wanted new Rollins attire. Ugh


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I thought they were going to change his theme.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That theme song... still sucks?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dat GOAT theme music :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh, Ziggles is from Ohio again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Dolph... fix your roots


Those are the roots of a man who has given up.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins music still sucks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hard to take Rollins seriously with this jobber theme.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins theme is literally the most generic thing I've ever heard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow, uh, Rollins new theme sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow rollins song sounds like WWE 14 generic song #2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why Rollins still wearing shield gear?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Someone throw some trunks at Rollins, jfc. Him being in the Shield gear is so stupid looking.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't know why everyone hates that theme. I think it sounds awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:jay this theme is asscheecks


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol Kane vanished


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

New gear, sort of. That theme has to go though.

Should be another fun match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I don't get why people were shitting on his theme last week. That's the kind of music he listens to, he probably picked it out.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What? Why did kane come to the ring?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Glad to see Seth went from generic rock track A to generic heel rock track F.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Who is that midcarder that Dolph Ziggler is facing?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So wait...where's Kane? Why did he come out before the break?



Lol I was wondering that too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Rollins' theme is just hilarious


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dolphin Wiggler is about to job :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

You know, "This Fire Burns" wouldn't be a terrible theme for Rollins. Also, dat troll potential.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol, dat generic music.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Is RAW in Cleveland tonight? Because Ziggler is typically billed from Hollywood, Florida rather than his hometown.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

How long u guys think this match will last before Ambrose and Reigns interfere?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins needs to change his gear. Wearing the Shield gear when he's feuding with them just looks weird.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

At least take off the gloves. Fucking hell.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Still a better theme than Cesaro's :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



genocide_cutter said:


> Why Rollins still wearing shield gear?


Because he created The Shield


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So

Bray
Cena
Rollins
Sheamus
Orton
Cesaro ?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TripleG said:


> Wow, uh, Rollins new theme sucks.


Don't worry. It's temporary.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Does anyone on the planet watching right now have any doubt that Cena is beating Kane and winning the title at MITB?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Or the shirt. Take that off. :ass


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

where the hell are they getting these generic motorcycle loading screen themes from. Rollins theme is better than Cesaro's but that isn't saying much at all.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Someone throw some trunks at Rollins, jfc. Him being in the Shield gear is so stupid looking.


I'd rather him keep this look than go to trunks, tbh.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> New gear, sort of. That theme has to go though.
> 
> Should be another fun match.
> 
> ...


Same gear, he was wearing the vest over that at the opening of RAW when he was on the ramp with the rest. He just took it off before this match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins new theme sucks ass.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Great product placement with the Nike attire for Rollings. LoL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Does Rollins not have his trunks from NXT?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TJC93 said:


> Because he created The Shield


HE. IS THE ARCHITECT. OF THE. SHIELD.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins and Ziggler :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> so, is there any doubt Ziggler will be one of the next 10 they release? they're just jobbing this guy to everyone.


Remember the good old days, when he was a 2 time World Heavywight Champ? Fuck only knows what went wrong.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Has Rollins borrowed Ambrose's gear or something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

His body is too ridiculous to still be in so much clothing. The fuckery of it all.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

NikkiSixx said:


> You know, "This Fire Burns" wouldn't be a terrible theme for Rollins. Also, dat troll potential.



Or nah?


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Pointless turn now I think about it. Seth Rollins is still wearing his Shield gear more or less and his theme is WANK. Where is he going to go from here? I don't know. This turn won't work.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TJQ said:


> I'd rather him keep this look than go to trunks, tbh.


If Ambrose and Reigns had changed their attire I wouldn't mind it, but they haven't.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dolph 99% of the time is introduced from Hollywood, FL..tonight is the 1% :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler needs to chill out with those unnecessary bumps.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

To be honest though, Dean Ambrose already had a chance to qualify and he didn't win. In my mind, he shouldn't get a shot, but the other losers are, so that's what makes it unfair.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose and Reigns gonna interfere soon>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Zigglers so over.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

"First stretcher match in almost 10 years on Monday Night Raw" - Cole

Maybe there is a fucking reason why


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so john cena will main event? By god.....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This is the part of the show where I wish the brand split existed (because, honestly, I was always pro-brand split), so maybe some rehab could be done to Ziggler's entire...everything.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so if kane wins because cena has a heart attack and dies, does he get to be in the mitb title match? all they're talking about is cena getting a chance.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> His body is too ridiculous to still be in so much clothing. The fuckery of it all.


relax....


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

FUCKING COMMERCIALS


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

God all these Kevin Hart movies suck


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

How many fucking commercials fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BigEMartin said:


> relax....


Never tell a black woman to relax.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dolphs dropkicks are a thing of beauty.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Thank God, sick of all these wrestling breaks.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Not sure why Rollins hasn't changed his ring gear yet..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So Seth wins or Dolph win cause Ambrose distracts Seth


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sazer Ramon said:


> "First stretcher match in almost 10 years on Monday Night Raw" - Cole
> 
> Maybe there is a fucking reason why


Why?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

dolph is over in his hometown


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins needs to work on his 3 Amigos. I like that he does it, but when he does the leg roll, he just kinda flails his legs around instead of using it as a way to roll over. It just looks odd.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

If Rollins is considered creator of the Shield, he should keep the gear, music & name. Ambrose & Reigns should be the ones looking for gear and music imo


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL @ Cena and Kane main eventing in 2014


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



xD7oom said:


> Why?


Because they suck.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Yo Mr.White I'm playing titanfall bitch were not cookin"


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Could see stephs boobs through that top, and she knew it.

She must get horny for other men all the time, the only dude shes fucked since 2000 is old ski slope nose; and they don't strike me as the type of couple who would cheat on each other.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



NikkiSixx said:


> This is the part of the show where I wish the brand split existed (because, honestly, I was always pro-brand split), so maybe some rehab could be done to Ziggler's entire...everything.


I think Ziggler's stuck in the doghouse for so long I think he'd just lose to whoever they were pushing on whatever show he was on. Part of it's injury, part is WWE's stubbornness and part of it is his but this is how it's going to be unless something magical happens.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BigEMartin said:


> dolph is over in his hometown


wasn't he at one time from hollywood,fl???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Anybody see them 4 guys with the ref shirts on, in the audience? :ti


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler's offense is so weak.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



xD7oom said:


> Why?


Personally, I am not a fan of them. They are just a light version of an ambulance match. Those I don't enjoy either.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This is a nice crowd. Rollins should play it more.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Somewhere, Ambrose is dulling his shank.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Nice to see Ziggler getting in some moves 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HeatWave said:


> If Rollins is considered creator of the Shield, he should keep the gear, music & name. Ambrose & Reigns should be the ones looking for gear and music imo


what music did rollins come out to? I missed the start.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Redzero said:


> LOL @ Cena and Kane main eventing in 2014


Embarrassing booking


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LigerJ81 said:


> So Seth wins or Dolph win cause Ambrose distracts Seth


Yeah Ambrose and Reigns gonna interfere soon.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think Ziggler's stuck in the doghouse for so long I think he'd just lose to whoever they were pushing on whatever show he was on. Part of it's injury, part is WWE's stubbornness and part of it is his but this is how it's going to be unless something magical happens.


Yeah. It's just really unfortunate (and he does himself no favors, though certainly bigger assholes have been pushed).


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So umm quick question about the Stretcher match. Normally the rules are that it's won when the person on the stretcher crosses a line. So...why is there an ambulance involved?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler need to win this.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Let's watch as Ziggles wiggles all the way to another loss.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Great fn match


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I thought he had it there


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Awesome match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I swear to fucking god if Ziggler doesn't get his win back for a match at MITB, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This match :durant3


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> what music did rollins come out to? I missed the start.


"Generic I Hate My Dad Music #2"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> what music did rollins come out to? I missed the start.


some generic stuff


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> what music did rollins come out to? I missed the start.


The same one from last week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Good match so far


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This match is really good


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

wwe has become so predictable that I don't have no fucks to give for this match, we all know rollin wins


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Im so sleepy I can barely pay attention to whats going on lmao.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Really fun match so far!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Looks like WWE already booked this match for Dolph to not get a hometown win, just close calls. It must going to end in a upset or interruption.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'm loving this. Loving that Ziggler is counting the curb stomp, good storytelling considering they've wrestled twice in the past week before this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Good match going here!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins is so fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shades of Jericho.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Good match so far.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Holy shit, Cole actually called the turnbuckle powerbomb correctly! :O


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

JBL has gotten awful on commentary.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

SPLOOOOOGE.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

holy shit these announcers suck


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ziggler sold that like a boss 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean Ambrose :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

AMBROSE!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

AMBROSE!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Fucking Ambrose!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Are you guys gonna say anything about Dean's jeans or nah?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Nice curb stomp!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Spear inc.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Love the leather Dean


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose with different clothes OH BA GAWD


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OMG, Dat match and DAT TITY MASTER :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler loses lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Mox!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose.

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean Ambrose would have been here sooner but he was buying meth in the parking lot


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

With how Ambrose looks the shield discussion is going to have a field day today.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well I'm guessing from this it will be Seth vs Dean and Reigns will be in the ladder match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cool, end this match early but probably make us sit through 20 minutes of Cena/Kane later


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Surprised Ziggles didn't have to job


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Whea Reigns at though?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler is just so fantastic in the ring. It's criminal how they book him.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Extremely punchable face. Well played Ambrose , Well played :clap :clap


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol @ Trips mocking Dean :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DEAN AMBROSE IN STREET CLOTHING DAT LEATHER JACKET


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BNB!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Got damn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

dean ambrose shining like the star he is


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BNB vs Ambrose after Ziggler vs Rollins

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This is 100% going to be a shit show. I'm out.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Could this start of Raw get any better?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wade better not lose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins/Ambrose feud coming up! :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BNB :mark: 

Booooooooooooom


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose looks crazy, like jake the snake!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh great BNB getting pushed further and further down


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

now barrett about to job, they're doing a great job


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



sbuch said:


> holy shit these announcers suck


You just now realized that. 


It be a treat if we were to have the team of Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Kane
Barret
Hilarious how Vince thinks guys he has jobbed out are legit threats
:maury


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Solid match.

Ambrose and BNB? should be another good one.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They gave this fucker pyro


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

On no I am not here for Barrett losing to Ambrose.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The legend that is Barrett.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They took out "God" in Wade's intro WTF


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BOOOOOOOOOM! :barrett


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:mark: Ambrose


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Aaaaaaaanother commercial break D;


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins with The Shield = Hounds of Justice patch on his tanktop

Rollins upon turning The Shield = Nike Swoosh replacing the HoJ patch

:lol But nevermind that shit, here comes BAHD NEWZ WOY BARRUH! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

And on this Day, No Fucks were Given about Dolph


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That was a perfect way to set up a match.. I can give them that.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose vs BNB now too?! SWEET!! :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:mark: two good matches in a row, a rare thing on a raw show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Whea Reigns at though?


Probably going to help Cena when The Wyatts/Seth come out to help Kane.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

SO would you guys consider Barrett as one of the Authority's cronies?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BNB vs Ambrose? Should be good. Maybe this won't be too bad of a RAW.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tardbasher12 said:


> This is 100% going to be a shit show. I'm out.


This the second week in a row you said you're done watching lmao


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

bnb is now just a hhh cronie lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shit show so fat tbh


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:barret IM AFRAID IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!
:jbl Ahahaha , i knew he had some

LOL


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I feel like this is a big match for Ambrose. The result should be telling on how they feel about him...


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Impressive start to Raw


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Funny how they keep trying to make BNB and Cesaro heels when the fans keep cheering for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tardbasher12 said:


> This is 100% going to be a shit show. I'm out.


Bye. Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Brandough said:


> This the second week in a row you said you're done watching lmao


And without fail, I take my ball and go home each week.


----------



## Debisib (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They need to stop putting BNB up against rising stars if they want him to be one... and if they want the IC to matter.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Snapdragon said:


> They took out "God" in Wade's intro WTF


Noticed that. Surely not? Why?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Everything about that motherfucker is just so wrong. My mind is telling me no.....


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Boy bands and Lebron knocks. I love this guy xD


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bad News Barrett insulting Cleveland during the commercial break :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tardbasher12 said:


> This is 100% going to be a shit show. I'm out.


Why because Bryan can't complete? You're a fool.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Is this Triple H's new thing? Doing an impersonation of Barrett.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sazer Ramon said:


> SO would you guys consider Barrett as one of the Authority's cronies?


I think all heels are their cronies.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



xD7oom said:


> Shit show so fat tbh


Yeah... Bitch a bit more


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Barrett vs. Ambrose? A certain Lannister has to feel conflicted about this.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Please let Barrett be the new muscle of Evolution. 

Pls don't crush my hopes WWE, just this once lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Amber talking about Dean Ambrose, then he appears right after.
:lol



Amber B said:


> Got damn.


Dat nastiness!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

If this is Ambrose new ring gear, that would be pretty cool. It suits him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Snapdragon said:


> They took out "God" in Wade's intro WTF


Which, as far as uses of "God" goes, I'd say that's definitely on the less offensive side.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

All the best stars are in the first 45 minutes ... Uhhh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



El Capitano said:


> Well I'm guessing from this it will be Seth vs Dean and Reigns will be in the ladder match


Yep at MITB. All the way to the point where they going to reveal the flip and take out Randy Orton. 

Seth will climb to the heavyweight title belts and the brief case and distribute it amongst his Shield brethern. 

It's going to be a Shield sweep.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose is looking bigger.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TJQ said:


> If this is Ambrose new ring gear, that would be pretty cool. It suits him.


When he decides to go solo I'm totally for the street gear as his attire.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

For some reason i think its cool when guys wrestle in their street clothes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Snapdragon said:


> They took out "God" in Wade's intro WTF


Just another sign that that we're gonna get God and Jesus vs. HHH and Vince in a tag team King of Kings on a Pole Match to determine who gains the rights to the title of King of Kings.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose godlike


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That's so not his new gear. It'll be his gimmick street fight gear, though.
Don't mind it. :ass


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Is this his new attire? Street clothes? I could see him wearing this if he wasn't going to have a match but clearly he was. I'm fine with this.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Must get sweaty wrestling in jeans.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

USA CHANTS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

In reality, he probably just lost his luggage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Man, JBL is obnoxious.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins in sheild gear cuz as he said last week, he mad the sheild, it's HIS, Ambrose and Reigns will change their gear


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

IMO WWE is not big enough for both BNB and Cesaro, one of them has to go... to TNA.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Fans in the crowd dressed like Refs looking to be hired after the black ref got axed


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Conflicted on who to root for here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins still wearing Shield gear and Ambrose isn't :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BruceLeGorille said:


> USA CHANTS


Why?


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Hope Seth interferes, I don't want Wade to lose clean.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose is looking fairly delicious in that black beater.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

bjdzbsjdbcoszbnjbcjksbskxjbskwbskwb press by dean ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> In reality, he probably just lost his luggage.


AW HELL!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> IMO WWE is not big enough for both BNB and Cesaro, one of them has to go... to TNA.


Huh?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dat bump tho.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

sick bump


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

THE HARDEST PART OF THE RING


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

ouch


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



autechrex said:


> Why because Bryan can't complete? You're a fool.


And you can't spell. (Y)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Darth Sidious said:


> Must get sweaty wrestling in jeans.


harper


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Am I the only one who found it funny that Ambrose came down the ramp(In street clothes) but normally for a match comes out threw the crowd? Feels like the most backwards thing lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TrueUnderdog said:


> Rollins in sheild gear cuz as he said last week, he mad the sheild, it's HIS, Ambrose and Reigns will change their gear


The real reason he's still wearing the gear because it's all a rouse by The Shield.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Debisib said:


> They need to stop putting BNB up against rising stars if they want him to be one... and if they want the IC to matter.


agree, he should be beating big show, mark henry, etc


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Commercialmania rolls on. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Conflicted on who to root for here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'm rooting for Brian Pillman, I MEAN Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jeez, i know they lost a ton of money, but this many breaks already?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They just came back from Commercial


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I think the Shield is completely broken up now. I think Reigns and Ambrose will be booked to help each other out of dire situations for the foreseeable future though.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> And you can't spell. (Y)


obvious typo was obvious


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Snapdragon said:


> Why?


because they are a bunch of ******** who can't focuse on the talents on the ring and but focuse on the nationality of one of the superstars?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> And you can't spell. (Y)


Hey, give 'em credit. Got "you're" vs. "your" right.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Batz said:


> When he decides to go solo I'm totally for the street gear as his attire.


Me too, his character's personality lends itself well to street clothes instead of being just another guy in trunks.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Holy commercials batman


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So many...fucking...commercials


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> And you can't spell. (Y)


Typo ≠ Not being able to spell.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

soooooooo pissed!!!! i missed Rollins vs. Ziggler on Smackdown. Now i missed it tonight on Raw. by time i chimed in, seemed like the crowd was really into it, then i had to take a dump (had just gotten home) and it was over, Ambrose was in the ring.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HeatWave said:


> Am I the only one who found it funny that Ambrose came down the ramp(In street clothes) but normally for a match comes out threw the crowd? Feels like the most backwards thing lol


I find it funny that Rollins came out in his Shield attire, despite the fact he's no longer on the Shield. Yet the guy who is in the Shield, comes out in non-Shield attire.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Don't you guys have the WWE app? :cole3


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'm rooting for Brian Pillman, I MEAN Dean Ambrose.



Lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose best thing going. Guys awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:damn

This thread is quiet tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That is such bs


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

These commentators sound so dire tonight, at least try!

:selfie


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

We come back to Dean looking like he just finished a three-day bender.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



PirateMonkE said:


> I find it funny that Rollins came out in his Shield attire, despite the fact he's no longer on the Shield. Yet the guy who is in the Shield, comes out in non-Shield attire.


bc rollins created the shield.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Golden Arches hairline be damned. I'd let him wreck it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



PirateMonkE said:


> I find it funny that Rollins came out in his Shield attire, despite the fact he's no longer on the Shield. Yet the guy who is in the Shield, comes out in non-Shield attire.


I don't think there's really a Shield anymore. Ambrose and Reigns will help each other out in dire situations for the foreseeable future though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> And you can't spell. (Y)


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

3 Commercials in this match so far lol


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Finally... psychology being used on the regular!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Firefighter9050 said:


> 3 Commercials in this match so far lol


yup


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Commercial night raw


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dat Lana tweet Maybe there is hope for Swagger


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean looking good out there, BNB too.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That "1" by the ref was intense just now - anyone else hear that?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

ambrose is cocked up


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

C'mon Barrett!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Two great matches in a row so far.

I'm liking this show already.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



wkc_23 said:


> Commercialmania rolls on. fpalm


I was surprised to find out when you watch RAW live they even show those commercials on the titantron, they darken the ring and the wrestlers just standby idle in their corner.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is Lawler talking about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins and Ambrose have really shined the last couple weeks. These two are the future top face an heel in WWE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Two good matches in the first hour of Raw? God damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Love when ambrose does that clothesline.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Trollinsss


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

i like how ambrose is selling the bad shoulder


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So...

Shield betrays Shield.. And he gets to keep the shield gear?

Okay.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ok Where Reigns?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I can't wait for Ambrose Vs. Rollins. I think it might be a showstealer if given the chance.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wade wins :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BNB needs to win a match cleanly because he's been losing a lot of momentum lately.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Ambrose is a God


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

this ambrose rollins feud is awesome so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:rollins DA GOAT with dat distraction.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose looks like a homosexual from the 80s


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose slingshot clothesline biggest mark out move right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose with dem tweaked out eyes. :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wish he would get a better finisher though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

New music???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This weird looking bastard. :lmao
WHY does he do this to me? :lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

New theme?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So two matches to start with.
One ends in DQ and the other ends in countout instead of DQ because... why?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so where's reigns?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ooh, that new music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

And I guess Dean got generic rock track A.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What is Ambrose's music lol, they need to fix this shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

New theme song for ambrose?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'm loving PSYCHO AMBROSE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait wtf? Ambrose has a shitty theme too??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

AMBROSE NEW MUSIC


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is that Ambroses new theme?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol ambrose got new music? Sounds pretty generic like Rollins theme


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Is this Ambrose's theme song?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What the fuck? Is The Shield done now or something?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean Ambrose is awesome! love the new theme!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

is this Dean's new Theme?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

OH ShIT AMBROSE GOT A NEW THEME, and its BETTER THan ROLLIN's


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Fuck sake Ambrose has an awful theme.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dat music. Is Shield really done? Are Ambrose and Reigns still tight?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:bow


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Is that Ambrose's music? That sucks as well. Whoever's doing these themes should be punched


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ambrose and Rollins both get generic rock band themes..

So I am assuming that Reigns gets the shield theme?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Loving That new theme, finally we see the real Ambrose shining through as a solo star. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Whoa, what? Ambrose has his own theme? Guess Shield is done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LigerJ81 said:


> Ok Where Reigns?


Right there.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh my God...Dean has some generic Mario kart theme music as well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins vs Ambrose = Winner gets rights to Shield music/name/gear


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh god please tell me that isn't Deans new theme playing. That's Seths right?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean with those crazy eyes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So the Shield are done? Dean gets his own theme?


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> I was surprised to find out when you watch RAW live they even show those commercials on the titantron, they darken the ring and the wrestlers just standby idle in their corner.



No way!  I've never been to a RAW, just 
a live event, but my friends who have been to RAWs said that they just have them keep wrestling, and the only way to see what happens is when they cut to commercial is by downloading the WWE app. 

I'd believe it if WWE pulled some shit like that though...wouldn't surprise me a bit


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Does this mean no more shield?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

THOUGHT VICKI WAS FIRED


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

lol at Reigns' 'Charmer' gimmick.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Still better than Rollins theme


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL BNB marks. 

Looks like Dean Ambrose (The Shield) >>>> Wade Barrett. 

I don't know why I'm laughing, because this was kind of known. Despite people trying to make Barrett into some sort of great superstar.



Oh snap. Roman Reigns spitting that game on Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> This weird looking bastard. :lmao
> WHY does he do this to me? :lmao
> I can't :lmao


It's that nasty hot realness.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Deans music is 20% like austins


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

dean's theme suck


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Reigns boutta dick Vickie up for a Battle Royal spot.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Ambrose is great wow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Of course Reigns to win the Battle Royal ready to eliminate every one


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fuck? Is The Shield done now or something?


Yeah I like the song... But what?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What is with these horrible new theme songs? Cesaro, Rollins, now Ambrose. I wonder if Reigns' is going to sound as bad.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Nice, drugging the coffee


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Really, Reigns.
Really.

This is why I can't back him.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So is The Shield done? Whats going on WWE?!?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That's coffee?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Reigns abusing them good looks to take advantage of Vickie. Not very face-ish to me.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean's theme > Seth's theme.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Reigns not even helping his buddy Ambrose?!?! smh


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

bah gawd what did he put in that coffee!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Again with the crap bombs in the coffee right in front of the camera. K.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The fuck was that?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What did I just watch?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Was that coffee or soda? What did reigns put in it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wait, Reigns is spiking drinks. That's Dean's job.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Shield is officially dead and psycho Ambrose is here.

I. Fucking. Love it. :mark:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Xobeh said:


> So two matches to start with.
> One ends in DQ and the other ends in countout instead of DQ because... why?


Protects them from getting pinned and keeps feud going

COMMERCIALMANIA ROOOLLSSS OOOONNN !!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Should have pissed in it instead


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Did he just drug the drinks?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Cena Wins LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DE-


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lol reigns


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Nice, drugging the coffee


Randy Orton approval. rton2


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Obviously HHH is not watching RAW live to know what's Reigns doing


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So Reigns gets the Shield gear and probably the music too, damn you WWE


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

50 minutes in and it's been nothing but solid so far. Here's hoping the trend continues.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Roofie da Authority


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Another fucking commercial break...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Batz said:


> Yeah I like the song... But what?


Yeah I think the Shield is over. I think Ambrose and Reigns will still help each other out in dire situations though for a while.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Karl Marx said:


> Obviously HHH is not watching RAW live to know what's Reigns doing


#Kayfave 



:bow


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What's up with wrestlers getting shitty generic music lately?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Con27 said:


> Should have pissed in it instead


That's not PG!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Dean Amrbose's theme... a bike revving until it breaks, seriously? What the hell have they done, christ.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

SO HHH/Steph fall asleep
Kevin Hart puts Reigns in the battle royal
He wins
:maury

FUCKYOU VINCE


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh god, please tell me Reigns isn't going to be in the battle royal.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Con27 said:


> Should have pissed in it instead


Like Jericho did to Regal's tea.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well now I wanna hear Reigns theme


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

so all the top matches are done from the first hour?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> Obviously HHH is not watching RAW live to know what's Reigns doing



:ti Best post I've seen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

somebody is gonna get rooofied!!! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Steph about to take another Trip to Vegas lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> I was surprised to find out when you watch RAW live they even show those commercials on the titantron, they darken the ring and the wrestlers just standby idle in their corner.


The fuck you talking about lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Reign putting roofies in so he could get to Steph while Trips watches


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Don't think I could tell the difference between Dean and Seth's themes. Oh my.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Yeah I think the Shield is over. I think Ambrose and Reigns will still help each other out in dire situations though for a while.


BNB did allude to it by saying Ambrose is stuck as the lone wolf... Weird.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Both themes sound the same. 

I think


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Omega_VIK said:


> What's up with wrestlers getting shitty generic music lately?


WWE hired a production company, and they make the majority of the wrestlers' themes today. Jim Johnston only makes a handful of them now. Bad move, clearly.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Con27 said:


> Should have pissed in it instead


THAT'S NOT FUCKING PG CON27 !! lolol

lol, waiting for the troll from trips be like dude you were on camera right?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Drugging the coffee isn't PG!

:vince3


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


:lel n!gga what????


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That segment just implied that HHH and Stephanie must be fucking enough to not watch their own show long enough to witness Reigns fucking with their drinks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LigerJ81 said:


> Steph about to take another Trip to Vegas lol


:westbrook5


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This first hour has been awesome, but what's next for hour two and three lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So Reigns spiked their drinks with a concoction that will alter their mind state which will then make them put him in the battle royal?

Alrighty then....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JamesK said:


> so all the top matches are done from the first hour?


punk usually comes out at 10... oh wait!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ambrose's theme is better than Rollins's theme, but both songs need lyrics.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Does Barrett know the name Bad News Brown? Get your own fucking gimmick. Barrett is talented and the shittiest part of his gimmick is the Bad News part. He doesn't the cheap bullshit heel heat. 

Seth Rollins get your own fucking attire already!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HeatWave said:


> Reigns not even helping his buddy Ambrose?!?! smh


did he need to? 

Ambrose held his own against an interferring Seth Rollins (who's a flake, pretending to be a enemy) and Ambrose still made Wade look like a punk beating him down at the end. 


Why does he need Reigns help again?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So according to the Smackdown commercial, the two-man Shield is still a thing...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shield_(professional_wrestling)#Rollins.27_betrayal

Right who edited the Wikipedia page


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ABrown said:


> Reign putting roofies in so he could get to Steph while Trips watches


Lol looks like Ambrose was taking outfits from Steph tonight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'll just spike their drinks... in front of the camera.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


Sheamus has stolen a car, there have been numerous assaults, and I'm pretty sure Triple H was involved in a conspiracy to commit murder. Relax.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Good stuff from WWE with this special olympics


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> So Reigns spiked their drinks with a concoction that will alter their mind state which will then make them put him in the battle royal?
> 
> Alrighty then....


Or maybe he just wants to give Stephanie the runs? :draper2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> So Reigns spiked their drinks with a concoction that will alter their mind state which will then make them put him in the battle royal?
> 
> Alrighty then....


ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!? #KAYFABE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:clap


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So, after this match, we'll have JOBBER TIME until the main event?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WTF is it with all the shitty new themes? Please get rid of CFO$


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jim Johnston needs to start making the themes again, generic garbage for two future main eventers


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


Michael Cole I didn't even know you had an account on this forum.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The 2nd hour is gonna be GARBAGE


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


Really dude


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatts baby!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Omega_VIK said:


> What's up with wrestlers getting shitty generic music lately?


Its that terrible CFO$ company doing the themes now, not Jim Johston.

Stupid WWE.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1287937-jim-johnston-deserves-wwe-hof.html#post35463425


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

DQ finish pls
If sheamus wins
fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray wyatt :mark:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The cell phones are fucking awesome


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'm assuming that once Ambrose and Rollins get farther along in their singles runs they'll get better personalized themes. The turn was supposedly spontaneous and sudden right? Probably didn't have time to get real, solid ones.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Redzero said:


> The 2nd hour is gonna be GARBAGE



First hour wasn't even that great either....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The tag titles are so irrelevant, now. No offense to the Usos, they're good champs, but there's like 4 teams.



Awesome 1 said:


> Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?


Iced coffee, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> WTF is it with all the shitty new themes? Please get rid of CFO$


Needs more Jim Johnston.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> Still better than Rollins theme


Ambrose has one of the worst themes in wresslting


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WYATTS :mark:

The first hour was awesome!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Annihilus said:


> this Raw is horribly booked.. tampering with someones drinks or food is a felony, and doing it _on camera_? at the minimum they would both be kayfabe fired immediately.


Something tells me your drink/food had been tampered with in the past and nothing was done about it. So now you have to take this shit seriously.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Can you really rule out a Bray Wyatt win at MITB and renew the rivalry with him and Bryan @ Summerslam?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



xD7oom said:


> Ambrose looks like a *homosexual from the 80s*


A Michael Jackson fan would know. :dance


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What a sight.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



NikkiSixx said:


> So according to the Smackdown commercial, the two-man Shield is still a thing...



What did it say??


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

wow those lights are just an incredible sight wow.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Their entrance is more epic than ever with the lighters going up.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Loving Ambrose going solo so far!

I've wanted this crazy gimmick since I saw him in FCW!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That entrance with the lights is epic.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Tweet from DiGiorno Pizza: "Why doesn't Jim Ross order delivery pizza? 
Because by the time it gets there it's STONE COLD! STONE COLD! #RAW"

:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Wyatts


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?



Me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

YOU HAVE THREE PEOPLE IN YOUR CULT, BRAY.
What power? :ti


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

It's just me or Bray Wyatt became so annoying and boring lately?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

for a second I thought bray was going to break into (you aint nothing but a ) hound dog


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

mice in the jungle? :kobe


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

How can they put on shitty shows all the time with this talent?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

For some reason, it is hard to take Bray seriously since he lost to Cena at Payback. I wish it wasnt true, but his words just dont seem to mean as much since he got punked by Cena.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why doesn't someone just climb a ladder and take the titles now?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

2nd hour is going to be a complete car wreck...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Mannnnnnnnn


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Steven Seagal said:


> What did it say??


It was saying that Rollins cost The Shield a chance of having a man be in the MiTB match and was asking how they would respond to him. THIS FRIDAY ONLY ON SYFY.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Another match gonna end in dq? Don't care if sheamus losses but we know that won't happen. Hope it's a dq for the sake of Wyatt


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So, how many women are getting groped right now in the audience? These lights been out for a while.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?


You have heard of iced coffee right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

HOW CAN ONE MAN HAVE ALL THAT POWAAA :kanye


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I can like hear cole quietly in the background


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> YOU HAVE THREE PEOPLE IN YOUR CULT, BRAY.
> What power? :ti


He has thousands.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Yeah, Bray is done. It's up to Harper and Rowan now...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow wyatt with a great promo, I got lost in what he was saying.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Holy shit these young studs just keep one upping each other. 

Zigs and Seth. Then BNB and Dean. Now Bray. Wow


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?


...iced coffee.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lol, Harper's eyes.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

POWER AND INFLUENCE POWER AND INFLUENCE


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> A Michael Jackson fan would know. :dance


This MJ fan thinks Ambrose looks nothing like a homosexual from any decade.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sidewinder400 said:


> So, how many women are getting groped right now in the audience? These lights been out for a while.


and slipping shit into their beer.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Who the fuck drinks coffee with a straw?


It's iced coffee, it's consumed like any other cold drink.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Nope, the change we are praying for is to see Cena put you over


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> did he need to?
> 
> Ambrose held his own against an interferring Seth Rollins (who's a flake, pretending to be a enemy) and Ambrose still made Wade look like a punk beating him down at the end.
> 
> ...


For backup..after all they are "brothers"..you'd never leave your brother hanging in a 2 on 1 no matter what just be sweet talking Vickie


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why doesn't Wyatt just take the belts now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jeeezus.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I never get tired of that song


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BrendenPlayz said:


> I can like hear cole quietly in the background


I feel terrible for you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Noooooo. I thought he was done singing that song.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

He's got the whoooole world


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

He's got the whole world in his handsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray Wyatt...biggest babyface in the WWE, lol.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> This MJ fan thinks Ambrose looks nothing like a homosexual from any decade.


You guys do know that homosexuals look just like any other person, right?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I hope the Wyatts leave MITB with all the gold.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Give Bray the fucking belts. Please....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


>



HAhahahahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ROLLINS said:


> WWE hired a production company, and they make the majority of the wrestlers' themes today. Jim Johnston only makes a handful of them now. Bad move, clearly.


Yeah, should have known. The drop in quality is obvious.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus! :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh fuck off fella


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No one can talk as amazing on the mic as Bray. Just powerful stuff.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh God... don't tell me Bray is going to feud with Sheamus now...


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shamus has a little tan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> YOU HAVE THREE PEOPLE IN YOUR CULT, BRAY.
> What power? :ti


You forgot about the children.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why do they give Sheamus a mic? Just let him wrestle and that be that.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

He will keep singing it if the fans sing with him people .


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Wow wyatt with a great promo, I got lost in what he was saying.


The same old boring singing promo. Worst promo of all time. 


I rather watch a promo from Al Snow and his mannequin head arguing with each other.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

omg sheumus mic skill is so weak compared to bray wyatt


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray's smile was like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Fuck off Sheamus. Prick.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I wish i could believe in your words once again Bray.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This goofi idiot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Leon Knuckles said:


> HOW CAN ONE MAN HAVE ALL THAT POWAAA :kanye


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatt v Sheamus :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They wrote a promo for cena and gave it to sheamus
These promo writers have no clue


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

If Bray doesn't win clean we riot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatt is so fucking amazing. Just every little thing he does is great, smiling and shouting he likes that instead of looking scared or worried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I think these guys will have good chemistry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TripleG said:


> Bray Wyatt...biggest babyface in the WWE, lol.


Facing Sheamus, one of the biggest heels in the company. Almost on Miz levels of hate now.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shams used to be mayonnaise, skin and bone; now he has a little tan!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

fella this fella that


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus is aids


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


> Why doesn't Wyatt just take the belts now?


Mind just got blown in all the years I've been watching wrestling I never actually thought about a wrestler just doing that it would make alot of sense for a heel to do that fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


>


This is awesome :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I think Bray is losing weight.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What will kofi's spot be in the battle royale this time?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


>


:booklel


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up with your ass kissing of Cena, Lawler. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Are those Digorno tweets real ?? LOL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



MEMS said:


> I think Bray is losing weight.


Or had a miscarriage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



gamegenie said:


> The same old boring singing promo. Worst promo of all time.
> 
> 
> I rather watch a promo from Al Snow and his mannequin head arguing with each other.


You know nothing, gamegenie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

BOTCH.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

"There's no crying in wrestling."


LOL K BIG SHOW.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatt looked like a fish out of water flopping in the ring LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Timpatriot said:


> What will kofi's spot be in the battle royale this time?



Outside the ring on the mat.

:duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No crying in wrestling... off the top of my head I can name 5 come on JBL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Are those Digorno tweets real ?? LOL


They are. Legitimately my favorite Twitter right now, especially when they livetweet RAW (and anything, really).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Amber B said:


> Jeeezus.


Yeeezus ('cause I just posted Kanye)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Timpatriot said:


> What will kofi's spot be in the battle royale this time?


he will hang on the belt rungs and Reigns will spear him off it


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

omg why don't you shut the fuck up jerry yuo talkin about cena in a sheamus vs bray match you fat fuck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jerry Lawler with the rambling old man stories.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lawler still talking to little girls, huh?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jesus Christ what is Jerry smoking. Shut up man.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Yeeezus ('cause I just posted Kanye)



Sheezus


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lmao Kings story for fucks sake


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

King talking to four year olds looking for his next wife...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

You know, it's always kind of scary when Lawler starts out a story "So I was talking to a 4 year old...."


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

And now he's fighting against the second giant black hole of the company. Hope is fucking dead.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



SP103 said:


> Or had a miscarriage.


Lol....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Lawler is fucking unbelievable....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

JBL's getting fired. He used the word "wrestling".


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jerry if their shoes still light up, they're too young for you bro.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lawler finds it frightening that a little girl likes Bray Wyatt? I find it more frightening that Lawler likes little girls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh gawd..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



MTVDTH said:


> Lawler still talking to little girls, huh?


:lol

'Uncle' Jerry will never change.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Usos come in... HAHAHA!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Gayyyyy


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fuck off Usos


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Can WWE fire the Usos as a part of their expected cuts? Pretty fucking please.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Usos fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

See The Usos can Help anyone else besides Cena


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Now who's gonna make this a tag match?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck off Usos.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh look it's the Irish Cena with the Samoan Cenas fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Michael Cole sure loves the word 'calgary'


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow, they really are just using Sheamus as a Cena insert here, aren't they?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Great the usos are the bitches of all babyface's


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



onlytoview said:


> Jesus Christ what is Jerry smoking. Shut up man.


:ti

Old man dude, he's okay now


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm I hate the Usos so fuckin much....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

fuckin hate the uzos


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

even though he's not around, Teddy's influence lives on bama

HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYAS


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

If Teddy Long didn't get released we'd be gearing up for a six-man tag, playas.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Its everybody's favorite USO's!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What moron writer thinks the Usos being in this story is a good idea. Jesus christ.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Awful timing on that commercial break


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



MTVDTH said:


> Lawler still talking to little girls, huh?


Why am I laughing at this? OMG funniest post of the night


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray - Cena, the last two for titles,

Bray to be Transitional champion for Daniel bryan to get his win back at summerslam, then sets up Cena Bryan 2 for maybe survivor series, bryan goes over cena, only to get destroyed by Bork lazor.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WHEN WE SAY UCE YZLL NIGGGGGAS SAY HOE UCE?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Yeah i am positive that Triple H books this show...


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray just doesn't come off as scary or crazy. I actually like his power/agility blend a lot, and he's pretty fun to watch, but the character really isn't my cup of tea.

I did actually like this promo, now it makes sense for me to add him into the title picture, where as before it made none, sense he seemed to have 0 value of a prop.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



cookiepuss said:


> Michael Cole sure loves the word 'calgary'


:cole3


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

How many times are the Usos gonna do their captain save a hoe routine...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why does everyone keep making jokes about Lawler and underage girls? What happened?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

will people shut the fuck up about lawler, it was a 15 year old girl and that is legal in most countries and 1 year from being legal in some states


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Uso' come to even things up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

This is where Teddy Long would come in handy


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Just got home from grocery shopping did I miss anything good??!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Prolly' the only one stoked for Dawn of the Planet of Apes!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Janellie said:


> Just got home from grocery shopping did I miss anything good??!



You missed profound commentary from Jerry Lawler. It was really moving. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> WHEN WE SAY UCE YZLL NIGGGGGAS SAY HOE UCE?



:ti lmaoooooo


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*Teddy long at home*: "TAG TEAM! TAG TEAM!..."


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Why does everyone keep making jokes about Lawler and underage girls? What happened?


Here ya go:



KingCosmos said:


> will people shut the fuck up about lawler, it was a 15 year old girl and that is legal in most countries and 1 year from being legal in some states


Yeah, as we all know, "legal" means "right" and "acceptable."


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Janellie said:


> Just got home from grocery shopping did I miss anything good??!



Two great matches

Ziggler VS Rollins

Ambrose VS Bad News Barret.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Why does everyone keep making jokes about Lawler and underage girls? What happened?


He got convicted for raping a 15 year old girl in 1993 but the girl revealed that she made the whole story up.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

With all these commercials i hope something big happens at the end for a long overrun. 

Who am I kidding. That won't happen


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

CM PUNK chants as they return from the break, pretty loud too ha


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL. Commercial break ends and goes straight into loud ass CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KingCosmos said:


> will people shut the fuck up about lawler, it was a 15 year old girl and that is legal in most countries and 1 year from being legal in some states


:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

US SO!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

CM Cunt fpalm


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Really there's CM Punk chants goin on still?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL CM cunt chants out of the commercial break. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Janellie said:


> Just got home from grocery shopping did I miss anything good??!


A good ziggler/rollins match. And reigns spiking iced coffee right in front of the camera.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What about the JTG chants?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What about JTG/3MB chants?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


> He got convicted for raping a 15 year old girl in 1993 but the girl revealed that she made the whole story up.


I am sure after he wrote her family a huge check to make it go away.

Lawler always loved young girls.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

NikkiSixx said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had sex with a 15 year old girl?!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Bray Wyatt is a babyface it seems lol


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Two great matches
> 
> Ziggler VS Rollins
> 
> ...



Aww boo, guess Ill have to watch it on Hulu tomorrow


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> He got convicted for raping a 15 year old girl in 1993 but the girl revealed that she made the whole story up.



Oh wow. Surprised He wasn't fired.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Yoshimitsu said:


> Bray Wyatt is a babyface it seems lol


Its because they pit him with wrestlers (face) that no one likes aka Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

unk2 Chants lol get used to it's never going to go away


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatt has to win this!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



NikkiSixx said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as we all know, "legal" means "right" and "acceptable."


who are you to deem it wrong when most of the world it's perfectly acceptable?


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

God damn the Usos are annoying as fuck. From that annoying ass loud theme song to being forced on everyone week in and week out. So overrated it's unbelievable.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Can't even give him a win.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Another DQ


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wheres Cena to save the Day?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

RAW is DQ by the looks of it.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Lol dq's in all the matches so far.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



JohnCooley said:


> Oh wow. Surprised He wasn't fired.


Why would he be? It had been revealed to be made up by the girl. Would you like to be falsely accused of something similar and get fired for it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



ABrown said:


> even though he's not around, Teddy's influence lives on bama
> 
> HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYAS


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

SHEAMUS WINS BY DQ LOL


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KingCosmos said:


> who are you to deem it wrong when most of the world it's perfectly acceptable?


It is?
Granted the girl said she lied about it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssooooooooooooooo!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate the Usos and Sheamus. Why couldn't those cunts be part of the cuts last week?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Awesome spot.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That spot was horrible.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That looked incredibly stupid. And Sheamus still sucks.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Holy shit uso!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wyatts buried so hard


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Honestly, that ladder jump would have probably been better without the ladder, lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

lol that ladder smoked harper.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Nice to see they haven't forgotten how to make the Wyatt's look horrible.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus has never defeated a Wyatt member.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

wow rowan legit hurt


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That was a great move :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well that was an unnecessary move to make just now.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Xevoz said:


> It is?


ever been to Europe, you will be surprised seeing who's holding hands there.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well this is a joke. Could they not just make Bray look strong and get a clean win? Christ. Sheamus is Cena 2.0


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

sheamus burried the wyatt family, they look like clowns now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Look DQ ending cause everybody must look strong going into a pay per view, Dammit just bring back local jobber matches


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I honestly didn't think it could get worse than Cena and the Usos... Sheamus has proven me wrong.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LMAO at Hunter still high on this fucker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Sheamus why would you hurt your ginger brother?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Usos are great :clap


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh shit. Rowan got FUCKED UP by that ladder.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

What's with the Wyatts getting hit with thrown objects?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Damn hope Erick is alright


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



psrk0 said:


> God damn the Usos are annoying as fuck. From that annoying ass loud theme song to being forced on everyone week in and week out. So overrated it's unbelievable.


They're the most charismatic and entertaining tag team in years. Cry elsewhere plz.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rowan getting cracked in the head with that ladder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



HHHbkDX said:


> I hate the Usos and Sheamus. Why couldn't those cunts be part of the cuts last week?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because they're talented?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

mgman said:


> Why would he be? It had been revealed to be made up by the girl. Would you like to be falsely accused of something similar and get fired for it?



Course not. Im not saying he deserved to be fired lol I mean that had to be bad publicity.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

WWE is at its lowest point again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I was going to say. How fucking long does it take Vickie to deliver coffee?


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ugh the iced coffee from starbucks is so gross how people drink that I will never know


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That powerful cult.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Batz said:


> Damn hope Erick is alright


What happened? I completely missed that spot.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So it takes Vickie half an hour to deliver some coffee?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

 Steph going to the toiler she drinking that iced coffee


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Teddy Hart>Kevin Hart


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shield and Wyatts are finished.

Is there really any point in continuing to watch this? The show has been pretty good so far: it can only go downhill from here.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


> He got convicted for raping a 15 year old girl in 1993 but the girl revealed that she made the whole story up.



:vince$


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lel Battle Royal full of jobbers


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

U-SO-CRAAZY :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So it took Vickie over 20 minutes to deliver the ice coffees? Nice.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*Rowan with a concussion.*

No doubt about it. Fucking shaemus


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rollins ain't in the Battle Royal. My money is on BNB or RVD.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

If Reigns somehow does not get into the MitB match I can see RVD getting the spot


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Sheamus why would you hurt your ginger brother?


Sheamus vs. Erick Rowan in a Soul on a Pole Match. The winner will become the first ginger ever to have a soul, while the loser is doomer to remain a soulless abomination.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Bo is going to lose his streak.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Why do they keep saying the biggest ladder match in WWE history?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KingCosmos said:


> ever been to Europe, you will be surprised seeing who's holding hands there.


what the fuck you are talking about willis


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Stephanie gonna have the shits pretty soon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Steph's favorite song gotta be U.O.E.N.O


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I'm kinda hoping Kofi gets the last spot.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

That battle royal looks pretty pathetic.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Wow guyz,

is it only me, but this RAW is PACKED! When I looked up at the hour, couldn't believe we're only 1h15 in!!! 

Holy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So...What did Roman do to coffee exactly? loosen the lids?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BruceLeGorille said:


> sheamus burried the wyatt family, they look like clowns now


'We can put them in comedy segments with Damien Sandow now' :hhh2

#BestForBusiness


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

We're gonna see footage of steph passed out in Roman's bed next week

can't wait :cena5


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

wooooooooo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They're the most charismatic and entertaining tag team in years. Cry elsewhere plz.


There's nothing entertaining about them. They're typical, cookie cutter, smiling, annoying as fuck babyfaces.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ever since this Cena feud Wyatt is really circling the drain.. Shocked he still is as over as he is.. His booking is horrible.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

So Rollins Isn't in the battle royal? That makes no sense...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No Ice Ice Coffee from Starbucks. Barf. 

I hope that Roman Reigns Roofie includes something that gets us more steph cleavage.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

So Reigns or Rollins to grab that final spot.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BruceLeGorille said:


> what the fuck you are talking about willis


That's what I'm saying


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

The Wyatts look weak as hell right now, there is no way Bray get the titles at this point...shame they were my personal favorites now once they are irrelevant i guess i gonna have to take a break from this company


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Reptilian said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Bo is going to lose his streak.


YOURE NOT BOLIEVING!!! :bo


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Battle royal of Jobbers LMAO


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



The True Believer said:


> He got convicted for raping a 15 year old girl in 1993 but the girl revealed that she made the whole story up.


possible got paid off idk, lots of dogy shit went on then what with vince too. tons of allegations flying around

Oh god, since When did a Bray Wyatt match become nothing more than a backdrop for the utterly irrelevant Tag titles match?

How are you going to rule the world when you can't even handle pastey?


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



TOM MADISON said:


> Wow guyz,
> 
> is it only me, but this RAW is PACKED! When I looked up at the hour, couldn't believe we're only 1h15 in!!!
> 
> Holy!


100% this. Anyone bashing this Raw should not be watching.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So...What did Roman do to coffee exactly? loosen the lids?


He probably jizzed in it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

*CM Punk da GAWD.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

All these DQ's..Is tonight an Attitude Era tribute show?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

No match on RAW so far as had a definitive finish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



mattheel said:


> So Rollins Isn't in the battle royal? That makes no sense...


It's clear Hunter & Steph want Randy to win and Seth will be facing Ambrose at the ppv.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Stephs gonna pretend like she was roofied just so she could have an excuse to fuck Roman


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Arcade said:


> He probably jizzed in it.


Well that explains why Steph said it was delicious then


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Stephs gonna pretend like she was roofied just so she could have an excuse to fuck Roman


The lucky son of a gun


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Stephs gonna pretend like she was roofied just so she could have an excuse to fuck Roman


Just like she did with Savage when she was younger. OHHH YEAH


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Xevoz said:


> That's what I'm saying


You guy's live under a rock or are just not aware of the customs on other countries?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

If rollins isn't in the battle royal
What was the benefit of joining evolution


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Jesus christ advertsssss


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Ziggler is going ape-shit on the app. :drake1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I swear to God I have never seen a company kiss their own ass as much as the WWE does. 

They make Disney look modest.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

ROMAN POPPED A MOLLY IN STEPH'S DRINK


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

daemonicwanderer said:


> It's iced coffee, it's consumed like any other cold drink.



Sounds rotten lol. I've heard of iced tea, but this is taking it too far lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Still drinking :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Arcade said:


> He probably jizzed in it.


He jizzed THAT fast? Well, now it's pretty clear that his good looks is all about compensation


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KingCosmos said:


> You guy's live under a rock or are just not aware of the customs on other countries?


I'm not the one giving justification for having sex with a 15 year old :no:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Okay.. I turn to Raw because nothing else is on. And there is a stretcher match between Kane and Cena to be on? Um... maybe I'll watch a movie or somthing...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

I can't.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Imagine a threesome with Renne and Steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Steph gotta take a shit.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



BruceLeGorille said:


> ROMAN POPPED A MOLLY IN STEPH'S DRINK


That would be entertaining as FUCK

Now she sweating woooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Can't believe Ice Coffee is a new concept to some people.

Wow.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Ziggler is going ape-shit on the app. :drake1


what did he say?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

We NEVER see Stephanie drinking coffee but once Reigns puts something in her drink, she has to carry it around. 


Fuck this company's logic.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Ziggler is going ape-shit on the app. :drake1


Over what?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

LOL Steph needs a shit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Paul looks way better without that stupid pony tail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Sounds rotten lol. I've heard of iced tea, but this is taking it too far lol.


:lmao Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Xevoz said:


> I'm not the one giving justification for having sex with a 15 year old :no:


Needs no justification considering is acceptable in other countries, Even in the USA in some states


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


Nah, we're supposed to think he 'planned' it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Sounds rotten lol. I've heard of iced tea, but this is taking it too far lol.


WHAT! Ice Coffee is amazing. Just not from Starbucks which tastes like a Columbian Bean harvesters asscrack.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Stephanie is trippin!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Heyman trollin' fellah'


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Shes gonna learn what a long shit looks like.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Homegirl's extension blending is tragic right now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


Are you not sports entertained!?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~



They expect you to believe in Bray too.......
JS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


Probably got 'em from Fandango's Dirty Curty stash.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Please don't let Cesaro's bland ass win that title


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:vince "SHE'S GONNA POOP!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

:lmao Renee's face at Heyman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

**SPOILER ALERT** Cesaro wins at MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, we're supposed to think he 'planned' it.


He planned for Triple H to tell Vickie to get coffee for both of them? Ok...

EDIT ~ They better not be putting the title on Cesaro.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Heyman is goat on mic lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Well, who is Rusev gonna destroy this week?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



birthday_massacre said:


> Just like she did with Savage when she was younger. OHHH YEAH


I read the truth behind that rumor, turns out the reason Vince McMahon had in for Savage during the 90s was due to a bar fight where the Macho Man slugged one at Vince.


But Stephanie, yeah she's been around, lets not forget her past flings. Test Andrew Martin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, John Cena, etc.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Renee looked meeeeeeeeega hot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

Rusev Swagger feud is starting now


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Rusev sucks


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Jesus, Renee Young is beautiful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Awesome 1 said:


> Sounds rotten lol. I've heard of iced tea, but this is taking it too far lol.


Where are you from that you have not heard of iced coffee? England maybe?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Slater! Dat 1MB RECOGNITION 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


*BUT HE HAS THE LOOK LOL*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Renee got a little wet there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Heath Slater all alone. :'c Still rocking on, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That dumb shit would make sense if it was being done to Otunga who always drinks coffee and always carries around a coffee cup. 

Stephanie...not so much.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

One Man BANDDDD BABYYYY!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LANA!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The one man band babbbyyyyy......is boutta get squashed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

"Heath Slater is a one man band now"


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

RUSEVN SQUASHHHHHHHH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

We get a segment with Steph/Renee and then Heyman shows up and now Lana all without commercial break. Is it my birthday?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MY MAN, SLATER.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

But Health aint Xavier Wood


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooh Lana


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*

And this is what Heath Slater was saved from the recent cull for :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor poor Heath Slater...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I see Slater got downgraded from jobber people might find amusing to jobber people shouldn't care about.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Rusev's Racist Russian Rampage is over. Unless you count gingers.

And Rusev is still having to use every ounce of brainpower to wave that flag.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is there an ambulance on standby for a Stretcher match?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Sheamus better watch out, he's going for gingers now :lol


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

that flag waving is so goofy looking


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has Russo lost a match since his debut?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Heath Slater is back to same position he was before 3mb


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Stephanie in WWondErland


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If Swagger is involved in this segment with Rusev, I'm 100% convinced HHH is running things tonight.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ONE MAYN BAAYYNNDD BBAABBEEEEEHHHH !!!!:bow


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rusev's streak ends tonight!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its too bad that Rusev is such crap but got one of the few good CFO$ entrance themes.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol @ the music cutting off the announcement.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Spiking a drink with laxatives? What is this, 3 Ninjas?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That medal looks so cheesy!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this is cringeworthy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



> I read the truth behind that rumor, turns out the reason Vince McMahon had in for Savage during the 90s was due to a bar fight where the Macho Man slugged one at Vince.
> 
> 
> But Stephanie, yeah she's been around, lets not forget her past flings. Test Andrew Martin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, John Cena, etc.


Bret Hart punched Vince, I don't think that's the reason. Vince isn't THAT petty, he'll do business with somebody that clocks him in the face if they can make him money. 

There's more to it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They finally decided to shut Lana up. I love this change. Too bad about Heath SLater's partners. He has to put on a good face and play business despite Jinder Mahal and Drew Macintyre getting fired.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Well, who is Rusev gonna destroy this week?


KEVIN HART :khart


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

George Zimmerman with dat WWE contract.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Homegirl's extension blending is tragic right now.


Who Lana's?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They just expect us to believe Roman Reigns carries laxatives on him 24/7? ~______~


He had plenty of time to plan it. (Y)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE ONE-MAN ROCK BAND, BAYBAY!










Too bad he's be fed to mah big homie Rusev, though.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I want to marry Renee Young, she is flawless.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Slater to win this! Do it for Jinder and Drew


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger intervention, no curr.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

when is rusev feuding with swagger?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

If Rusev cut down on his bodyfat he would be fucking shredded.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is Lana using an extra push up bra today or something, god damn they look huge...like bigger than usual.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Why is there an ambulance on standby for a Stretcher match?


Ambulance spot?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lana <3 :banderas


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bet heath ends rusev's streak :mark:

PHOONE


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Shut ap


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rusev just looks like one of those fat fucking wrestlers from the 80's that has no business being a wrestler. Period. Like he has it with the bloated gunt.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

PLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUEDPLEASE START A SWAGGER RUSEV FUED


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, the heat is amazing


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> George Zimmerman with dat WWE contract.



:lmao :lmao oh my god. You guys are on a roll tonight


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What. A brother ain't getting fed to Rusev?
SHUT UP! :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Has Russo lost a match since his debut?


I think he's lost a few :russo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Lana was like "SHUT! UP!"*


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Still can't believe Rusev is hitting Lana in real life.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bret Hart punched Vince, I don't think that's the reason. Vince isn't THAT petty, he'll do business with somebody that clocks him in the face if they can make him money.
> 
> There's more to it.


I'm not talking about the Bret Hart incident that's widely known, but what many don't know about is Randy Savage incident with Vince McMahon that involved a bar fight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana can get it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I want to marry Renee Young, she is flawless.


Did you not see what Ambrose did tonight? I'd stay away from her if I were you?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

YOu see this guy punching Rusev?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Take this dick Lana :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, a Rusev match. A perfect thing to break insomniac.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

People saying Rusev isn't over :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah blah blah I have funny accent blah blah blah I hate America blah blah blah We make big trouble for moose and squirrel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

autechrex said:


> If Rusev cut down on his bodyfat he would be fucking shredded.


Still would not fuck with bruh tho.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

So HOT how Lana says SHUTTAP


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Shut ap



CHUT UP


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*COME ON SWAGGER, THIS IS YOUR MOMENT*

Please goddddddddd


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lana is sooooo hot!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

God Lana is so thirsty she has been talking about sex for like 3 weeks now


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

No more 3MB.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> George Zimmerman with dat WWE contract.












Which also fitting considering his track record with gats. rton2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> Did you not see what Ambrose did tonight? I'd stay away from her if I were you?


It'd be worth it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AMERICAN ********? :troll


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The shopped photo of Putin in front of a generic stock background is too much. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE with dem cheap photoshops.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> Still can't believe Rusev is hitting Lana in real life.


take away her makeup and her dyed blonde hair and I can totally see it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That heat!

I like this duo!


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Swagger to interfere and have another victory by dq. Hope so. Gotta protect Slater lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not even a Jack Swagger fan but the fact that he's not in a feud with this guy fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would much rather Lana be the one who's on her knees. :lana


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> What. A brother ain't getting fed to Rusev?
> SHUT UP! :mark:




Nope, they went with the jobbing Ginger this week.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Them photoshop skills


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was that Tommy Dreamer in place of Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just let Rusev go undefeated the next year. Keep him from Cena for the next 365 days. Honestly, he doesn't need a WWE title shot either. Start small with the United States title and maybe move onto the IC title after his year is up. His music is fucking boss.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Still can't believe Rusev is hitting Lana in real life.


They're together in real life?

No way


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

If Murica and Russia play each other in the World Cup you can tell they will milk that so bad.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Is Rusev Borg now? Resistance is futile?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I got it. She's The Baroness. She's wearing Cobra colors. She has the accent. She just died her hair and traded the glasses for contacts.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lawler not recognizing Gorbachev. fpalm


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

where's stalin on the mountain :vince


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Love that photoshopped Mt Rushmore :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, ginger jobber squashes you!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath Slater speaking for America.

Fuck we are doomed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, RUSEV SPEAKS ENGLISH! :jericho

Slater with dat face turn and dem patriotic pants! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Face Slater!!!!!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GET EM HEATH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Heath on the mic :ti


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This girl is just fucking SEX
Damn
:banderas
LOL Heath Sater


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shut up, Rusev! A god is talking!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> CHUT UP
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Slater spilling that T


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Preach Slater!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So Slater is face now? I'm surprisingly okay with this


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Slater time, bitches!

:mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> when is rusev feuding with swagger?


Never. :lmao

More like when is Rusev gonna squash him?


Woot, Slater! :mark: OMB is turning face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Batista on Mount Rushmore :batista2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> take away her makeup and her dyed blonde hair and I can totally see it.



Like this


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Face turn :mark:


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Slater face turn?!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Heath Slater is making the last stand for America?

What the fuck is the company doing?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sick of this bitch Lana!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a bad feeling that Heath Slater isnt going to represent the US to well right now


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE AMERICAN ROCKSTAR!!!! :mark :mark: :mark:


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Face turn?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

FUCK HIM UP HEATH!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Heath Slater is the GOAT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TOP BABYFACE AMERICAN ROCKSTAR BAYBAY


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

is that a face turn for the pussy slater?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

holy shit that super kick. COME ON SWAGGERRRRRRRRR


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Heath Slater Face turn... just for RUSEV CRUSH!


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

How about a little face turn. haha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
At least he has a job


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev's superkick is so fucking brutal.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Rusevs 2 moves of doom


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slater is pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

BAH GAWD HE HAS A FAMILY AT HOME 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Heath is going to be the new Zack Ryder...well, the newest.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VRsick said:


>


Heath :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heath Slater lasted less time than it took for the USA to score their first goal against Ghana.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that went over like a lead balloon


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

his camel clutch just does not seem that painful when he applies it..meh


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

face turn then sqaused lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATCH


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That might be the best super kick I have seen since the top rope one by Shawn


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why does Lana wear so much? 

*TAKE OFF YOUR PAAAAAANTIES!!!*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Honestly that kick should be his finisher


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Batista on Mount Rushmore :batista2


I swear, that's who I thought it was also lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

VRsick said:


>


*Slater: GIT OUT!

Lana: CHUT UP!*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

fuck this gimmick, it's boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

funny how they put that flag there
what if Rusuv lost


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This retarded fucker celebrating.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusev almost put me to sleep.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cole: Who's gonna stop Rusev?

:cena3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

They can't act


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.
I just fucking can't.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

are you serious


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf?

:fpalm:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lllllooooollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Stephanie is now Mr. Creosote.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaovv


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats just Nasty


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, did he put ipecac in her coffee?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Big Steph takin a dump


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wtf WWE


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck the camel clutch.... Just let rusev use that kick as a finisher. Holy fuck.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What da Fuck?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I saw that coming!*
:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stephanie used Gunk Shot!

It's super effective! :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAH GAWD, LEAVE THAT MAN ALONE. HE HAS A FAMILY, DAMNIT!

:bahgawd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok seriously WTF is this shit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is def. lame Vince humor.

SMH


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

What the actual fuck!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Womp Womp...

Jesus, how much vomit did she have in her? Is she possessed?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

What the fuck.......


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Must of been the slop bucket. :lol


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

GOD DAMMIT STEPH


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Classic WWE write off


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Renee is fitter than Lana.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Don't Triple H and Stephanie watch RAW on the monitors backstage? It would help them avoid situations like this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Fuck you vince
(still I :ti)


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice vomiting. Vince will never die. He's eternally nine years old.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME WTF IS THIS


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If I weren't watching this with my little sister I would have changed the channel after this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm honestly really getting sick of this stuff with Vickie. It's just painful to watch now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

STEPHANIE HAVING POOPOO LOL ARE YOU SPORTS ENTERTAINED



WAIT DID SHE PUKE ON HER OMG THIS IS HOT AS FUCK


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You gotta be shitting me.

:no:


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Some Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Lord, Vince discovered Family Guy.....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Like this



ok she doesn't look that bad, 


come on, PUKE jokes. 



Stephanie McMahon had absolutely no puke on her despite *supposedly* hurling at VIckie.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

...


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

The vomit was so unbelieveable


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god, if they are going to do something like this at least make it look believable!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was just WWE at it's worst.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Vickie's back in the saddle!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMAO what a segment


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So that's how Reigns is going to win the battle royal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

My intelligence was just insulted so much with this segment I do think I might puke


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

are you not entertained? :vince


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

By God, did someone really found the bully to Vickie funny?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

FUCK! I WAS EATING MELTED CHEESE ON BREAD AND THAT SHIT FUCKING TURNED ME DOWN!


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

exorcist stephanie


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why im watching this shit...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lok said:


> Must of been the slop bucket. :lol





The return of Henry Godwinn!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Heath slater went from a heel jobber to a face jobber


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 6/16 Raw Discussion - YOU GON LEARN TODAY*



KingCosmos said:


> Needs no justification considering is acceptable in other countries, Even in the USA in some states


Not that I really care about the topic, personally I think 16 is old enough to consent, but dat logic...

In some countries adult men marry 8 year old girls... That shouldn't be right by anyone's standards.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Troll H strikes again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So no one takes the bitch to the hospital when she's suffering from projectile vomiting? Okay then.

Why do I watch this?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, we can safely say that segment blew chunks, right?


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's like some exorcist level puking. Impressive Steph.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ok how exactly is reigns benefiting from this, is vickie going to get pissed and put reigns in the Royale


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

All this shit just to put Vickie in charge? :no:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH GROSS!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh Lord, Vince discovered Family Guy.....


If that is the case...we are fucked


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I HAVE THE WEIRDEST BONER RIGHT NOW


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Somebody needs to do another Brazzers pic of Vicki, like that Layla one from last week.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Guess it wasn't laxatives or a roofy...


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I was about to open a bag of chips. I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh god no... Reigns is gonna be added to the battle royal... and well, there goes the unpredictability of it.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

And hear I thought Stephanie popped a molly


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

So Steph just throws up on someone and not apologize? lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Turn on Raw and I see Steph puking.

Really?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just puked a little in my mouth, not from seeing the fake puke getting all over vickie, but by how poorly that segment was.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Vickie should be in a metal band


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh Lord, Vince discovered Family Guy.....


I hope not, because then segments like that would become a regular thing :no:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This 5 Hour Energy/troops commercial is just continuing the discomfort that that vom segment made me feel.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought Vickie Guerrero left WWE?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

As soon as I saw that I told myself out loud 'That's ridiculous...' and shot myself.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Why is Vince McMahon so obsessed with vomit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:draper2 This is what Vince calls entertainment...


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

vince found is droz 2k14.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So how does this make Reigns get in the battle royal exactly? He's slowly becoming _that_ type of face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I HAVE THE WEIRDEST BONER RIGHT NOW


Is it a BO-ner


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lok said:


> Must of been the slop bucket. :lol


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Steph just went full exorcist! Just needed to show her head spinning around


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That was just fucking disgusting


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Can we confirm that was vomit?

I mean what end did it come out of???


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm seriously looking forward to the battle royal!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

This is what "Sports entertainment" means for WWE.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going to take a guess and say that Reigns is going to win the Battle Royale, and honestly I'm alright with that. I've been warming up to him as of late, not quite sure why.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank goodness Heath survived the recent releases


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fitting that Vickie's covered in slop, considering she's always looked like the Gamorreans from Star Wars:


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Who wrong this crap? 

Ah yes, bodily function, so it must be Vince.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince is laughing his ass off.

lolvomitpooppeefarts


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> Somebody needs to do another Brazzers pic of Vicki, like that Layla one from last week.


Except if at the end she looks like that, you need to see a doctor yesterday.

The hell did I just watch?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That vomit segment would have been excellent for the Howard Stern Show.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Why is Vince McMahon so obsessed with vomit?






:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So how does this make Reigns get in the battle royal exactly? He's slowly becoming _that_ type of face.


It was obviously going to happen, WWE doesn't know how to book faces (or heels for that matter)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> holy shit that super kick. COME ON SWAGGERRRRRRRRR


Nope. If they wanted Swagger vs Rusev they would have somehow started it by now. Or maybe even started to make Swagger somewhat credible but that's not happening. MITB would have been perfect, but Swagger isn't gonna be on the card and even Rusev might not be. No way would that match make it on the Summerslam card. 

I've given up my hopes on this feud, it's never going to happen. At most Swagger will be randomly squashed by Rusev on the Superstars. And this feud would need Swagger to turn face, but with Slater turning face Swagger will take his role as a heel jobber.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

thought this show was pg


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

So vickie helps reigns win the battle royal.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh Lord, Vince discovered Family Guy.....


Ok, you did it. Ordinarily you're insufferable, but that was well put. Victory conceded.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That was so poorly executed... MAN, who in there find this kind of comedy act funny. 

B.A.STARS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck is this garbage? Why do I still watch?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

chineman33 said:


> Can we confirm that was vomit?


The sounds she was making in the bathroom were those of HILARIOUS coughing and dry heaving, instead of those of taking a HILARIOUS monster dump.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks vince.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nope. If they wanted Swagger vs Rusev they would have somehow started it by now. Or maybe even started to make Swagger somewhat credible but that's not happening. MITB would have been perfect, but Swagger isn't gonna be on the card and even Rusev might not be. No way would that match make it on the Summerslam card.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up my hopes on this feud, it's never going to happen.



Their feud will more than likely be at BattleGround. The name is more fitting considering the gimmicks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

One of those moment where I think, am i really watching this shit?! And one of those moment you hope your wrestling hating friends don't see...


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except if at the end she looks like that, you need to see a doctor yesterday.
> 
> The hell did I just watch?


Never seen japanese porn huh
:ti


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay the Stephanie throw up scene made me laugh. Cudos WWE.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

WOw, thats cool as shit. Their baseball field and arena are right next to each other with both having active events.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So no one takes the bitch to the hospital when she's suffering from projectile vomiting? Okay then.
> 
> Why do I watch this?


*BECAUSE IT'S FUN!*..........sometimes.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Roman Cena in full flow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Good Raw tonight


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BE A STAR, ROMAN


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh Lord, Vince discovered Family Guy.....


Or he remembers Droz's puke gimmick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gee Roman don't ask if she is ok, you jerk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why the hell is Vickie back on Raw? 

And why is bad ass Roman Reigns' master plan involve college level pranks?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nope. If they wanted Swagger vs Rusev they would have somehow started it by now. Or maybe even started to make Swagger somewhat credible but that's not happening. MITB would have been perfect, but Swagger isn't gonna be on the card and even Rusev might not be. No way would that match make it on the Summerslam card.
> 
> I've given up my hopes on this feud, it's never going to happen. At most Swagger will be randomly squashed by Rusev on the Superstars. And this feud would need Swagger to turn face, but with Slater turning face Swagger will take his role as a heel jobber.


How many times do I have to tell you? No one gives a shit about swagger and he isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

It's segments and angles like that that make me question why I watch this...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that whole thing didn't make any sense


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shouldn't Steph be going to the hospital about now??


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder whos going to win the battle royal now...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahh Reigns got that fresh shape up though.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

if only Trips and Steph watched the whole show, they'd know Reigns did it. bama3


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Vickie's gonna get fired? So Steph and HHH can't just watch the show and see it was Roman? :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

"YOU'RE IN"


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vickie gonna' be in trouble! :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Lame. Reigns and Cena in the match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't do it anymore... I can't.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Roman Reigns: I'M ACTIIIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Reigns is in the battle royal just like that?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So this how Reigns elevates to singles main event status?


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

But dean is still fucked...wow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh. Please don't give Reigns the title.....


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow Reigns is in. WHAT A SHOCK! I'm so sports entertained :no:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns will win, then.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah and don't help out your bro Ambrose get in Reigns

Who is booking this shit?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol 

:clap for Reigns


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Roman and Cena wins tonight llllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Who wrong this crap?
> 
> Ah yes, bodily function, so it must be Vince.


What's the matter, are we not sports-entertaining you? :vince


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let Rollins cost him the match.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what happend with Vicki and Reigns? I was afking.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Vickies in trouble next week


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL. maaaaaaaaaaaan. Why put Reigns in the rumble with that shitty vomit thing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Roman comes out to some generic theme like the rest of the former members of the shield I'm going to cut something


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Assuming Cena and Reigns join the MITB match?

lul. I can't decide out of all 8 who I want to see win least of all.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reings Win Lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow just release Vickie. She is obnoxious and a shit actor


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope we get a Roman Reigns spear-fest. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kevin Hart is not funny


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Reigns is gonna win the Battle Royal so obvious


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gee, I have no idea who's going to win the battle royal now.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cant wait for Think Like A Man 2.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright Alright Alright Alright Alright Alright Alright Alright !


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin Hart in the House


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

My hitta Kevin Hart :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Hart!! :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow that movie looks like it's gonna be a classic.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms

Is this real, friend just showed me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna watch Housewives. I can't with this show anymore.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Get ready to cringe!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ADAM ROSE! :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn. He's about Renee's height


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this show has become too moronic to watch. Remember to check your brain before consuming this crap.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adam Rose in da house!!!!


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Kevin Hart is knee high to a duck


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Is kevin hart bret hart's son?

















im sorry guyz someone has to do it


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin Hart's reaction to Adam Rose is exactly what my reaction to Adam Rose was when he debuted


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Roman Reigns: I'M ACTIIIIIIIIIIIING!


Lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HOW IS HE EMPLOYED!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kevin Hart reacting as everyone should to the Exotic Express.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

piss break


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Renee is so fucking delicious, good lord. Please be my wife.

Yfw you realize Kevin Hart cuts a better promo than half of the roster :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was that a little girl in his party or just a short woman?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bret Hart>Kevin Hart


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who is Kevin Hart, Who gives two fucks about that 8 Ball Committee following around Adam Rose and WHY IS THERE ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on Kev bend over let me give you a rosebud.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Adam Rose went over Swagger :clap


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao that was a funny/awkward segment


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I think Renee is the most attractive women I've ever seen.

Serious.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Adam Rose and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Kevin is fucking awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> this show has become too moronic to watch. Remember to check your brain before consuming this crap.


well that is what we get when this show is aimed at 5-12 year olds


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Gotta love Renee Young :homer3


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

TOM MADISON said:


> That was so poorly executed... MAN, who in there find this kind of comedy act funny.
> 
> B.A.STARS


Vince McMahon, apparently. That segment reeks of his 'kind of humor'--that's one of the reason's why I don't miss the Attitude Era as much as plenty of other fans. In between all of the classic feuds and promo showdowns was disgusting, lame crap like that segment.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna watch Housewives. I can't with this show anymore.


You can watch TNA, but not this?!

Renee was absolutely gorgeous there.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah another commercial. 

Kevin Hart's stand-up is good but bah gawd his movies are awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kevin Hart and his bitch-made ****** ass being rude to my eccentric homie Adam Rose. :vick


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if Willy Wonk or Adam Rose?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna watch Housewives. I can't with this show anymore.


That is way more predictable and badly written than this RAW.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice to see Brets son finally make his WWE debut


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Hart squashing Adam Rose!!! :mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms
> 
> Is this real, friend just showed me



Saw these ages ago and never knew what they were about.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

KEVIN HART BE LIKE "WHITE PEOPLE :jay


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Adam Rose sucks


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just don't get how the WWE can put out on amazing show every week and then put out two bad ones. I mean, do they not see which actually works better? It's quite obvious to everyone else...

This is why I've pretty much gone NXT only. There is just not much else on right now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

autechrex said:


> I think Renee is the most attractive women I've ever seen.
> 
> Serious.


Alexa Bliss and Bayley from NXT are way hotter.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

first 50 minutes were promising. the last 50 have been the same old bs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

autechrex said:


> I think Renee is the most attractive women I've ever seen.
> 
> Serious.


Scarlett Johansson says hello


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Renee is so fucking delicious, good lord. Please be my wife.


She is Ambrose's waifu, so better luck next time, bruh bruh.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm actually quite surprised Kevin Hart wasn't fed to Rusev


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Saw these ages ago and never knew what they were about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


The one at the end looks like AJ, and is that her belt beside her?.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope kevin hart clowns the fuck out of cole & lawler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Scarlett Johansson says hello


Not that great.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms
> 
> Is this real, friend just showed me


Wtf?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Reigns is an A+ player. Daniel Bryan isn't. He's B+. 

That spot about to get snatched. Question for everyone..

who would you cheer for. Daniel Bryan or Roman Reigns


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Scarlett Johansson says hello


Renee is cuter. I'm being serious I'd pick Renee over Scarlett


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I HATE that WWE uses this song for the Shop commercial.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> The one at the end looks like AJ, and is that her belt beside her?.



Not sure, there's a few videos made with different divas in, whether they are real it look alike etc I don't know. I thought they were for a new wrestlers gimmick 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Alexa Bliss and Bayley from NXT are way hotter.



You got good taste in women, (Y)

Bayley and Kelly Divine :woolcock:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Lance Storm on twitter: "My wife just asked me if Adam Rose was supposed to be like a Gay Willy Wonka" :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Teddy Long needs to come back for this shit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Wow Reigns is in. WHAT A SHOCK! I'm so sports entertained :no:


Better him than Bo-Dallas. 


Bo-Dallas needs a date with the Stone Cold stunner. :austin Bo-lieve in 3:16


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kevin Hart
:bow


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kevin hart has his own entrance music and titantron video...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Usos old theme


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Who was that brunette, holy shit


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kevin Hart coming out to The Usos old theme.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> KEVIN HART BE LIKE "WHITE PEOPLE :jay


lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

back to these stupid guest segments then huh? Guess they really do need the money right now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms
> 
> Is this real, friend just showed me


WHAT THE HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL













btw scarlett johansoon is overrated, sawed naked pictures of her, not that hot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all the kids are like, dad (or mom) who is this guy


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm ready for Sandow to come out and look foolish again. :sad:


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Booo go away


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Hart doing the RVD ECW entrance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hart doing Cosby proud with that goofy-ass sweater.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow Kevin Hart is a manlet holy shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck JBL is twice his size.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That wasnt Steph vomiting. It was the collective gag reflex of the audience wretching from being fed this Roman Reigns crap.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes!! Fandango!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Layla

:moyes1


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"OHMYGOODNESS"


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

PuddleDancer said:


> Reigns is an A+ player. Daniel Bryan isn't. He's B+.
> 
> That spot about to get snatched. Question for everyone..
> 
> who would you cheer for. Daniel Bryan or Roman Reigns


Bryan Danielson


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat metallic purple on Fandango.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Dat Layla


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrrat! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrat! That's the sound of my gat!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LMAO strong manlet.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kevin Hart is about to murder it on commentary


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hart burying Fandango.

"Is this Dancing with the Stars?"

:ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, is this dancing with the stars or monday night RAW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin summing this up pretty well


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kevin Hart got me pumped up!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Take this dick Layla :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Dat Layla
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Dat Ass :kobedat


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not even going to lie Kevin Hart>JBL and King on the mic


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms
> 
> Is this real, friend just showed me


This is fake


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That wasnt Steph vomiting. It was the collective gag reflex of the audience wretching from being fed this Roman Reigns crap.


:maury (Y)


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohhhhh Laylaaaa!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Layla showin' dat ass :mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

lol they edited out twat.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

ITT - Fat Neckbeards calling Scarlett Johansson ugly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

her face was no where near that JBL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Catty little CAT" Dat editing. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this dancing with the stars or is this monday night raw right now?

:drake1 dude is hilarious and probably used to be a fan.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Layla. :bow


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Summer Rae repping that NC tho!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Summer's theme is fucking horrible


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adam Rose/Summer Rae? No, thank you.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Love her theme song.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin Hart's reactions are hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Like the catty little twat cat that she is"

Nice edit there by the monkeys in the production truck. :hayden3

ALL ABOARD THE EXOTIC EXPRESS!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

the GOAT MATCH :vince2


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh God why?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

As a big Seth McFarlane fan, I love the whole vomiting gag. But that was fpalm. Seth does it right, Vince just needs to stop trying so hard to be funny like everyone else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat kevin hart expression when adam rose came out :ti


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

theme song match ahahah.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevins hart expression sums it up well


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...am-maxine-ajlee-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms
> 
> Is this real, friend just showed me


No, it is not real. It's already been debunked as a total fake where the moron uses vague lookalikes. He takes advantage of bad lighting, extreme angles and a stupid "Matrix" filter (for the last part with "AJ"). This guy at one point impersonated Brad Maddox.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Summer Rae repping that NC tho!


Yaaassss


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Layla showin' dat ass :mark:


(Y)


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

OH MY GOD! CATFIGHT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck no get Adam Rose away from Summer! :no::gun:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lord, not this guy...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uncomfortable white people laughter.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

sweet bejesus laylas titties:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

HOW DO ANY OF YOU BITCH ASS LEMONS DISLIKE ADAM ROSE?! HE'S A DAMN GOD.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rose looking like Willy Wonka


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey remember when this show started it was actually good?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Kevin hart is gold! :lel


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Keep Kevin Hart on commentary forever lol.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here comes Adam Rose and his Meth Freaks. 

Seriously it's like the largest bottle of Mountain Dew being cooked in the woods of Tennessee.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

He made a joke that's not PG.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Hold up Summer Rae actually said twat?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Adam Rose gimmick is horrible


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This shirt only comes in small. :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Helmer Express > Exotic Express


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey remember when this show started it was actually good?


Vince probably HATED it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JTG didn't get fired for this shit


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Adam Rose is so odd looking.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh shit. I hope half the crowd sings Rose's song and half Fandango's.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

mgman said:


> No, it is not real. It's already been debunked as a total fake where the moron uses vague lookalikes. He takes advantage of bad lighting, extreme angles and a stupid "Matrix" filter (for the last part with "AJ"). This guy at one point impersonated Brad Maddox.



It's funny because Rosa Mendes thought Brad Maddox really posted the video and yelled at him on Twitter looking like a complete idiot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Adam Rose gimmick is horrible


the only good thing about him is his song
too bad they didnt give Slater a new gimmick and this theme


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Piss break match


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel like this is legit the first time Hart has seen either of these two tonight


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao Kevin Hart is GOATing it up. I would honestly love to have this guy come to RAW once every year just to react to things.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Can we just fire Cole/King/JBL and keep Kevin Hart. I'd be okay with that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"If you think like a man too..."

Fuck off Mitchell Cole. Fucking prick.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Adam Rose's finisher looks like Ambrose's Dirty Deeds.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

lmao even Kevin Hart's surprised at the 30 second match.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Cole: Kevin would dump a women on twitter?
Kevin: Absolutely


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango got Squashed


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

It's party time!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the only good thing about him is his song
> too bad they didnt give Slater a new gimmick and this theme


And his spinebuster. That's about it.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fandango got buried!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This man is so far from the level of Richard Pryor or Eddie Murphy. The sooner this man is off the screen the better in my opinion. Hell, even going down the line from the elite and to Katt I will take the Pimp Chronicles/DC special over anything Kevin Hart has done any day.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

outsiders tuning in and seeing Fandango/Adam Rose is gonna hurt outsiders wrestling perception even more...good job wwe


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTY right there.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"I can come in there!?" :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn that is a catchy song


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> It's funny because Rosa Mendes thought Brad Maddox really posted the video and yelled at him on Twitter looking like a complete idiot


Is it really that surprising when she almost attacked her own allies during a diva fight?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmfaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Goat dancing!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin Hart [email protected]


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone gif that kevin hart dance


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kevin Hart look like Carlton Banks in dat outfit.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

kevin hart is the greatest guest host ever:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TJQ said:


> :lmao Kevin Hart is GOATing it up. I would honestly love to have this guy come to RAW once every year just to react to things.


Lebron James speech at halftime http://vine.co/v/MAabDYO7mim


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does JBL care what Kevin Hart does? lol.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the Kevin Hart is a little jimmy sign


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

"Kevin!...KEVIN NO!"

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Carlton levels of dancing right here


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rose has a good look with the pants and hair and stuff.. but the gimmick is stupid. He should be a badass heel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SQUASHDANGO


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin hart nailed it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoa-uh-oh-OH! Whoa whoa whoa WHOA! :dance

+1 to Hart for going from being a lemony ****** to being a Rosebud. LMAO at Bradhsaw getting so pissed. :tyson


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I thought Kevin Hart's little appearance was nice.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Kevin hart disgusted at this Adam rose shit and the product been trying to tell yall this shit sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at the "Kevin Hart = Little Jimmy" sign in the crowd.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is so silly. We didn't have this type of sillinest back in the Attitude Era, unless you count the Oddities, and maybe Too Cool, but Too Cool with Rikishi was cool with that dancing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the Jobberoyal


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL at that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he's right in the front of the graphic. I just..


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

This match will be an hour?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

my money's on Xavier Woods winning the battle royal.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

JBL really made me like that segment haha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Why are these fucking shows 3 hours. Three hours and we STILL get appalling shit like that. Fuck you WWE. Fuck you Vince, senile old fuck.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HAHAHA LMAOOOO :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Cena is def main eventing instead of Reings big win.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

oh no Bo is in this match, his streak.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Roman Reigns at the middle. Jeez, who can win this Rumble? I have no idea...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh I wonder who wins the battle royal...


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Rose has a good look with the pants and hair and stuff.. but the gimmick is stupid. He should be a badass heel.


I alwaysx wanted him to turn on Swagger like he did, but because he is actually Leo Kruger and a Russia sympathizer and thats why he targeted him and his real american gimmick.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

2 hours into the show and not a single JTG chant...


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So there's only one more spot left in the MITB match? 

Is there any doubt that Reigns is winning?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

That match was fucking stupid


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They couldn't be even a little more subtle with who's winning? :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So Dolph gets to be in it but not Seth?

Seth is obviously going to be placed into the match by HHH later.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WOW GUYZ DO YOU THIINK ROMAN IS GOING TO WIN THE BATTLE ROYAL? I MEAN I DONT KNOW THERE IS TITUS ONEIL IN IT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista: "I'm one of those people who never cared if they cheered or booed."

:lel


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So Reigns is in the battle royal? I thought they said that Reigns wasn't going to be in it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how the preview opens up with "I don't care if the fans cheer me or not" and then ends with "I wish the fans had supported me more" lol, K.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I walk alone" in acoustic sounds awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't be laughing this hard when it's hot.

JBL + Kevin Hart

*DAMN that was funny!*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I really wanna see this batista documentary actually. 

is it out yet?


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

I usually hate guest appearances but Kevin was okay. His reactions :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's almost 10pm and the show has not dragged one bit. I fucking love it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> This is so silly. We didn't have this type of sillinest back in the Attitude Era, unless you count the Oddities, and maybe Too Cool, but Too Cool with Rikishi was cool with that dancing.


We had a lot of damn silly in the Attitude Era. It didn't seem silly at the time because we didn't know any better and were 15 years younger.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone's invited to my house. I just got a new Ninja Blender and I'm whipping up some drinks...

Let me know if you want a SuiCider, Dranonade or my favorite-Dr. Kevorkian-Pepper.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> WOW GUYZ DO YOU THIINK ROMAN IS GOING TO WIN THE BATTLE ROYAL? I MEAN I DONT KNOW THERE IS TITUS ONEIL IN IT


Ziggler obviously.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:lel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> WOW GUYZ DO YOU THIINK ROMAN IS GOING TO WIN THE BATTLE ROYAL? I MEAN I DONT KNOW THERE IS TITUS ONEIL IN IT


It's going to be one of the Matadores obviously


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> So there's only one more spot left in the MITB match?
> 
> Is there any doubt that Reigns is winning?


Two.

:cena3 Still needs to qualify.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I changed my mind, Woods is not winning the battle royal. Clearly, Diego has it in the bag.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Batista: "I'm one of those people who never cared if they cheered or booed."
> 
> :lel


Then he goes on to say "I wish the crowd was a little bit more supportive" :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

These POPEYES commericails got me feelin the munchies... :jose:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jawn Cena's match :cena3


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Batista: "I'm one of those people who never cared if they cheered or booed."
> 
> :lel


could be in past tense you know?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone to already be in the ring while they're waiting for Reign's music to hit. I put $100 on it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Batista: "I'm one of those people who never cared if they cheered or booed."
> 
> :lel


"But I wish they had been more receptive when I came back".

Ha.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> These POPEYES commericails got me feelin the munchies... :jose:


Had it earlier :dance


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> It's funny because Rosa Mendes thought Brad Maddox really posted the video and yelled at him on Twitter looking like a complete idiot


I remember that. Brad pretty much put Rosa in her place with his response tweet (you can tell he was referring to her mainly).


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

cena we are going to hurt your odds of getting in the title match by having u face 1 guy instead of 25.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> This is so silly. We didn't have this type of sillinest back in the Attitude Era, unless you count the Oddities, and maybe Too Cool, but Too Cool with Rikishi was cool with that dancing.


The silliness was also accompanied by far better writing and actual storylines for the mid and lower card and characters people cared about throughout the card. The stupidity and silliness was a bit more tolerated even when it fell flat.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> It's almost 10pm and the show has not dragged one bit. I fucking love it.


Agreed.

Rollins and Ziggler.
Ambrose and Barrett.
Ambrose GOATing it up.
Kevin Hart's antics.
Sheamus and Wyatt.

Top notch show so far.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> These POPEYES commericails got me feelin the munchies... :jose:


It's not even fair to have that many Popeyes commercials in one show


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> fpalm Why are these fucking shows 3 hours. Three hours and we STILL get appalling shit like that. Fuck you WWE. Fuck you Vince, senile old fuck.


3 hours never meant better content. 

Have you all forgot how boring Nitro was at times, 3 hours long.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Adam Rose is so odd looking.


He kinda is. He's 35


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sandow is going out first lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit Sandow.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

SANDOW WHY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow James :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow in a Lebron outfit.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Sandow in a LeBron jersey. :lel


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OHH shit roman gets the stand walk


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Everyone to already be in the ring while they're waiting for Reign's music to hit. I put $100 on it.


Hahaha


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So Reigns keeps the theme just remixed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damien Sandow as LJ :Jordan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Reigns gets to keep the shield theme but ambrose gets a generic one LOL

and Reigns gettting a non jobber intro, he has to be winning


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Sandow is dressed as Lebron James :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> This is so silly. We didn't have this type of sillinest back in the Attitude Era, unless you count the Oddities, and maybe Too Cool, but Too Cool with Rikishi was cool with that dancing.


:lol You're funny.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WHERES MY $100??????


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

lol Sandow rocking the Heat jersey


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Omfg. Fuck you Reigns seriously. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who will win the Cena/Kane match. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Come on Sandow :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why did they have to modify the fucking theme and make it worse? Please fire the fuckwit that's doing the themes.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

so he keeps the theme


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Everyone to already be in the ring while they're waiting for Reign's music to hit. I put $100 on it.


:bow


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Reigns with da GOAT theme 

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He got to keep the shield music, gear and entrance. 



Fuck this company


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns keeps an alternative version of the original Shield theme


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Let's go Reigns!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

3 new theme songs for The Shield :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Roman Reigns' singles theme sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SO roman is keeping the shield's awesome theme song? smfh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*REEEEEMIIIIIX!*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Reigns is keeping that entrance it's gonna be hella extra embarrassing if he ever falls.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man, Bryan can't come back soon enough.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why does he get to keep the music associated with the success of tha... .o why I am even fucking asking. I like the guy but jesus the way they are lining everything up for Cena 2.0 is just annoying.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Reigns the only one to get an entrance...now you know he's winning if it wasn't obvious before.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Of course he gets the Shield theme. Mostly.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

only Reigns gets an entrance? :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Sandow with that LeBron jeresey lol. Also like the tweak to the shield theme. Heavier. Very nice


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

An edited version of the shield theme not bad actually


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

do wwe really have to make it so obvious who's winning this battle royal before it even starts


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Roman Reigns keeps the Shield theme song. LMAO guess that ought to tell you right there who was the top dog. Ambrose and Rollins got jobber music.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns keeps the shield theme confirmed


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Reings with the theme.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Reigns got to keep the Shield theme?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

YES FUCKING CALLED IT!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They changed the theme up a bit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns keeps the Shield theme? Awesome.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Sandow :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow rocking a LeBron jersey and still being jobber fodder. :jordan5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol, Reigns keeps the Shield music for some reason.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rusev and RVD looked like they started the match before everyone else.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Sandow should do the right thing and resign.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck this company, Sandow deserves better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

so reigns keeps the shield music.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Did Sandow get a cramp in his leg and couldn't continue?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The True Believer said:


> Roman Reigns' singles theme sounds fucking awesome.


Because it's the trio's theme.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

LMAO at Sandow wearing a James jersey


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow James eliminated already :maury


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> "But I wish they had been more receptive when I came back".
> 
> Ha.


Nothing makes me want to buy dvds quite like contradictions already in a 30 second commercial for them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sin Cara and the Los Matadores teaming up on Swagger.

:ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PEACE LEBRON!*

Fucked up. lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a surprise.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not bad theme, good drums. Poor Sandow.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Poor Sandow :ti


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev vs reigns at the end


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sandow did something to Vince McMahon, something bad..


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I really really hope that it's an angle regarding Sandow jobbing every week. I am not even a fan but he doesn't deserve this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this Battle Royale shows how weak the lowcard/midcard is at the moment


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah it's almost 100% likely now that The Shield has broken up for good.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

if bo wins :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao They're definitely doing this shit on purpose with Sandow.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

go bo dallas go


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well Thwagger, maybe in this Battle Royale we could see some Swagger/Rusev tension.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I would complain about how this wasn't main event and its cena again, but since it is 80 % jobbers eh


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course Golden Boy reigns gets to keep everything


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL "Bose Ladders are Gob"


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

C'mon Reigns or Rusev!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Please wwe atleast give us a staredown between Russia (Rusev) and USA (Swagger)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kofi to do a spot?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Who's Cena facing?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

dammit, Diego and Woods out so soon. Gambling is not my forte.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, my pick is eliminated. C'mon now woods.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

KOFI IS DER


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why wouldn't Rollins be in it?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

rusev gets wood :ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Amber B said:


> We had a lot of damn silly in the Attitude Era. It didn't seem silly at the time because we didn't know any better and were 15 years younger.


Exactly. Mae Young giving birth to a hand blows away projectile vomit.

The attitude era would've been shit on just as hard as today's product on here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fuck everything.


It'll be okay, boo.

*hugs my Amber*..........*runs before she swings on me*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> go bo dallas go


get that stunner. :austin


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lel Shield get massively over with their theme being a major part. Seth and Dean get 2 somewhat generic themes and Roman keeps the Shield theme :maury :ti :duck. Amazing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck Roman Reigns. WAnker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So how is Rollins not in the battle royal? What does Rollins gain from not being in the Shield?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Shield theme should be put to rest if The Shield is no more. It just doesn't seem right being put on just one of the members. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think its pretty safe to say Roman Reigns will win this.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I never thought I would type this, but here it goes. I'm happy that Reigns will probably be winning this.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I like Ziggler but that leap over the ropes was bizarre.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger got an elimination. OWWWMYGAWD!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao The fuck was that Sin Cara?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Sin Cara just botched his own elimination, he had to climb the rope to fall out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack you dumbass why would you stop to yell in the middle of a Battle Royal?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Probably will come down to Reigns and Rusev.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Go Swagger GO!!!!!!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn it I had Sin Cara winning this


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're doing literally everything to disguise how limited Reigns is in the ring.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TJQ said:


> I never thought I would type this, but here it goes. I'm happy that Reigns will probably be winning this.


I have no problem with Reigns winning. He SHOULD win it. But please, WWE, make it a little suspenseful.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

roman reigns is a spoiled prat. twat


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What was the ref doing? He was like jesteringto keep Swagger in the ring and kept touching him.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Roman just sitting in the corner, can't even go for a battle royal lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The amount of main event stars in this match is so pathetic


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo Dallas looks like he has a pair of pull up Huggies on.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ghana vs America in the corner. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So how is Rollins not in the battle royal?


Wouldn't surprise me at all if he interferes and costs Reigns the victory.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

look at the the 4 idiots in refs outfits. they probably thought it was hilarious


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody claiming that Reigns isn't getting the keys to the kingdom and favoritism, should be banned on the spot from this point forward.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns not doing a damn thing.
As usual.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rusev is winning not Reigns in my opinion, Romans entrance was just to make fans believe Romans gonna win, I bet he gets screwed.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

autechrex said:


> Exactly. Mae Young giving birth to a hand blows away projectile vomit.
> 
> The attitude era would've been shit on just as hard as today's product on here.


Sad people remember that terrible moment of Mark Henry and Mae Young because that's all WWE will show today. 

Mark Henry and Chyna was a lot better, that's where he got the "Sexual Chocolate" name from, but it will never see the light of day in WWE today since it involves Chyna.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ghana vs America in the corner. :lmao


I see what you did there...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Yeah it's almost 100% likely now that The Shield has broken up for good.


Rollins leaving didn't give you the hint?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Goodbye, Swaggyboy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bye bye swagger.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

And Thwagger weeps.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Jack. :c At least he eliminated someone this time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial during the Jobber Royal.

:ti


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Kill yourself kofi.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Nah nah nah nah


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns not doing a damn thing.
> As usual.


Can you really blame him, he's only following the script that Vince or Triple H give him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So how is Rollins not in the battle royal? What does Rollins gain from not being in the Shield?


Good point.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Kofi wins


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Enjoyable battle royal so far.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

How the hell you going to go for a commercial in the middle of a battle royal?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting for $100 for calling that everyone would be in the ring waiting for Reigns.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Poor Thwagger. They eliminated Swagger and then go to commercials.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WOW, I somehow thought it was 11 already and this is the main event.....*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Who eliminated Sandow? LOL I totally called that before the bell


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't believe i'm saying this, but at this point, i'd take Cena over Reigns. At least Cena can go for more than 2 minutes and has more than 3 moves


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

The one time I watch RAW while visiting my dad, I get Adam Rose and Projectile Vomit. :heyman5


LOL Swagger eliminated by Kofi. :heyman6:heyman6:heyman6:heyman6


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns taking some tips from Batista on how to win a battle royale.

Do fuck nothing for the entire duration you're in there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all if he interferes and costs Reigns the victory.


:lel

To who exactly? Fucking El Matador #2?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Roman reigns is the rich kid in class who always has awesome shoes and fucking great cake wher you have some lazy ass banana


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I'd be happy with a Bo win


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Really Quesoritto?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Poor Thwagger. They eliminated Swagger and then go to commercials.


Swagger dropped Cole on his head at WRESTLEMANIA a few years back going up the ramp. No chances-Commercials save lives.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow fans....OUR DAY WILL COME!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RYBAXEL RULES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


> Who eliminated Sandow? LOL I totally called that before the bell


Like 10 people :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins isn't costing Reigns anything tonight. Rollins/Ambrose is where they're going.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish when they cameback from commercial the battle royal was over. amazing that it never happens.....


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait to go to Raw after the MITB PPV


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

It would make more sense for Bo or Rusev to win


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all if he interferes and costs Reigns the victory.


I think they are keeping Rollins and Reigns separated for the time being while Ambrose feuds with Rollins. The spark for their feud is there, so WWE can begin it anytime it wants. I think it's more likely that Orton costs Reigns the match.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rusev is winning ill put my house on it


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kofi got thrown out.

Thwagger can rejoice now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Goodbye, Swaggyboy


/Taps plays faintly in the distance


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Poor Thwagger. They eliminated Swagger and then go to commercials.


At least it didn't happen during commercials.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo Dallas to eliminate Reigns for the win would be like Maven eliminating the Undertaker at the Rumble


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Roman reigns is the rich kid in class who always has awesome shoes and fucking great cake wher you have some lazy ass banana


That's why you beat up that kid, take his shoes and cake and mush that banana in his face.

But it's not like we didn't see this coming, we all knew the push was going to happen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Anybody claiming that Reigns isn't getting the keys to the kingdom and favoritism, should be banned on the spot from this point forward.


:lmao Reigns marks can be as blind as the crazy Bryan and Punk marks. They'll never admit it, you'll continue to hear they are all booked equally.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Axel, Fandango & BNB still in it :mark


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh shit, rusev just figured out that there are black people in Reigns's family...


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Triple h booked raw tonight it doesn't feel like chore watching it, nice pacing too. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There goes my boy ziggy.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

lol Reigns still sitting in the corner.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait, Fandango has been in this battle royal? How did I miss him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

In other news they've solidified no Swagger vs Rusev. They had plenty opportunities to introduce it tonight, but the two didn't even touch each other in the battle royal. Poohie.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is the MitB match actually gonna be full of a bunch of people that don't suit the match type? Seriously?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Why are they booing Ziggler being eliminated, Hunter? I don't understand!" :vince4


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Fucking Golberg #2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God damn I hate Battle Royales.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns gets the most important storyline AND gets to keep the shield theme. This is perfectly setting up his much deserved Main Event run.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> It would make more sense for Bo or Rusev to win


More sense than who exactly, Rick Rude? Cause if so then yeah I agree


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuck Ziggler is eliminated


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck Roman Reigns, overrated as fuck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> Rusev is winning ill put my house on it


Na Reigns eliminates Rusev last.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ROMAN REIGNS WITH THE SOOPPERMAN THESZ PRESS PUNCH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REIGNSWINSLOL.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Bo Dallas winning streak ends tonight :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Axel chant! :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lets go Axel chants!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the future you chose.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

that super man punch was pretty sweet


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Small lets go Axel chan haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck.Off.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rusev is winning


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Reigns booked so weak in this match.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

BIG EEEEE!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG that super kick


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What are the odds we actually see goldusts mystery partner this week?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The True Believer said:


>


They are ripping the WWE apart with that one


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This is :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Rusev kicked his leg out of his leg.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bo dallas for the win! yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RUSEV HURTED REIGNS


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, he's gone Super-Reigns.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas needs to throw out Reigns at the end.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck Roman Reigns, overrated as fuck.


Might be the 1st and only time I'll ever agree with you lol.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

i heard Roman yell KICK ME to rusev right before the super kick


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo is still in there the dream is still alive!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango did better than I expected.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Super Reigns time.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

God I'm loving that super kick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did reigns get hurt on that kick? It looked like he kicked the fuck out of his leg/knee.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

JBL: This has been a hell of a battle royal so far

:shaq


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That super kick is just jaw dropping


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


What the fuck?!?!?!

Just checked that twitter, this is the most juvenile company twitter ever. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bo :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bo :maury


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Samoan Thor Roman Reigns


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A ladder match? Better keep RVD out, good thinking.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> i heard Roman yell KICK ME to rusev right before the super kick


Me too lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't wait for the crowds to turn on Reigns now that he's on his own with the no crutch to hold him up.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BO KNOWS :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BNB how could you do that to Bo? D:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL, Barrett just fucking dropped Bo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Barrett vs. Dallas part 3! :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Barrett win please. Just let roman get distracted or something


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Bo needs this 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I BOLIEVE


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bo is hilarious


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THE BO DALLAS VS. WADE BARRETT FEUD FINALLY CONTINUES


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

cole dropping the barrett/bo history. vince screaming change the subject


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BO DALLAS FINAL 3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo is going to win this :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

oh my god if bo dallas wins..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Booo.. and ring. Buck this finish.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is Rusev still in this. 


and Bo-Dallas. 

Got Dammit. 




Where's Austin! Time for the Austin chant. 


Get this Bo-lieve guy stunned.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Pathetic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.......


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No Bo?!

Booooooooooooo!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

REIGNS KILLED THE STREAK DAMNIT


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I knew Reigns and Rusev would be the final two


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Great sell by Bo on that spear


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this has been a pretty shit battle royal


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Reigns vs s s Rusev!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh hell yeah


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

OH MY GOD! ROMAN REIGNS BROKE THE STREAK! Bo's streak is Over!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

The streak is over


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Rusev wins I am telling you Orton eliminates Reigns


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

fuck you roman you eliminated bo i hate you


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Come on Rusev!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Two of the most hated guys on the IWC has the crowd in a frenzy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince has a boner right now.

RUSEV V REIGNS

:vince5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Roman Reigns getting that Cena treatment..and somehow kept the Shield music..I'm sick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look a future pay per view main event match


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THIS PLACE IS GOING NUTZ!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reigns vs Rusev? No thanks. We know who is gonna win this.

After facing off with Reigns, no way is Rusev downgrading to Swags. Meh.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

This is bullshit


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rusev has been impressive.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

and i give no fucks now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush em'! :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

autechrex said:


> What the fuck?!?!?!
> 
> Just checked that twitter, this is the most juvenile company twitter ever. :lol


Also the GOAT twitter behind only Shieky baby himself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. I take back my fatty jokes on Rusev. That kick.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

USSR! USSR! USSR!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Rusev has some amazing moves. He really is a super athlete


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Fuck off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Reigns v. Rusev should have just been a 1 on 1 match. Too predictable.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ, that place erupted.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rusev the new Ryback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

REIGNS MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reignswinslol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shock.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY ROMAN REIGNS JUST RAN THROUGH THE ENTIRE ROSTER


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

REIGNS WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Roman Reigns is going to Money in the Bank! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

shit


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

REIGNS WINS!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns is MITB-bound. 

Next WWE WHC. :dance


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG WHAT A SUPRISE!!!!1111


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I knew he would win.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury

Wow.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They fed rusev to Reigns and not Cena
WOW
(mini fed)


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

with a punch? :jay


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The SAMOAN THOR BROKE TWO STREAKS IN ONE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, REIGNS V RUSEV :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd rather have had Rusev than Reigns tbh


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

FUCK ROMAN SHIT.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yess!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Reigns is going to MITB

Deal with it haters


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hopefully theirs our new wwe champ Roman!!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder how in denial some of you still are that the crowd loves Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This MITB match is gonna be god awful. No offense to Reigns, but that's a bad selection of people to be in a ladder match. Is there even one high flyer?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

What a surprising win... wasn't expecting that...


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Man i miss Daniel Bryan right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is athletic as fuck, man.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

if reigns wins the title, I might have to stop watching wrestling until someone talented holds it.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh my god, that was a really unpredictable outcome 

Lol at dominating


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I repeat, what a surprise.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

yep, bullshit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well.. it's official. Any hope I'd watch the MitB on the network went right out the window. No one in that match even fits the style. You could have one or two of them but they are basically all the same more power based wrestlers outside or Randy that I"ve seen. That is going to be one shittastic match.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

We don't want this!

Clap x2

We don't want this!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck this. Roman will be no support to that match, at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i still bo lieve.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> They fed rusev to Reigns and not Cena
> WOW
> (mini fed)


It was like a little kids' meal magnitude. Just a minor warm-up before the epic eating. Besides, Cena loves his food chewed for him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Reptilian said:


> The streak is over


whatever streak you're talking about, it hasn't been met with the Stone Cold stunner yet. :austin Bo-lieve in 3:16


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Can't wait for the "Let's go Reigns, Reigns sucks" chants in 4 years


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They had Reigns keep the Shield theme while Rollins (understandable) and Ambrose get jobber metal music. :maury


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

autechrex said:


> I wonder how in denial some of you still are that the crowd loves Reigns.


They're still crying because of Sandow's tutu tbh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Honestly, please let anyone beat Reigns at MITB. Reigns is nowhere near ready.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Fans went pretty ape for Reigns tbf.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Much deserved win.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

This is interesting, cause the fact Reigns is in the MITB match, people are going to watch to see if the predictability is there in regards to Reigns winning the title or not, it's possible, but we don't know.

No doubt Cena will take the last spot.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This MITB match is gonna be god awful. No offense to Reigns, but that's a bad selection of people to be in a ladder match. Is there even one high flyer?


Cena will be out flier :no:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

vince is somewhere lubing his cock up right now over the site of all the kiddies cheering reigns win


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This MITB match is gonna be god awful. No offense to Reigns, but that's a bad selection of people to be in a ladder match. Is there even one high flyer?


Cesaro if you count the springboard uppercut he does. :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Loved Jerry's voice breaking when saying Superman punch.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Reigns wont win the title its just a set up for Triple H at Summerslam.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was an awesome battle royal! Ending was phenomenal. Don't like Rusev but that was fun.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> :clap


:reigns


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Roman Regins. Come at me.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev was hella impressive tonight.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dan Ambrose.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That MITB match is looking to be pretty average, and lucky me, I'll be there live. At least I'll get to witness a new champion.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imagine the heat bo would get if he won, now we have no major heels besides the authority.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys bray wyatt defeated Dan Ambrose


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So no Briefcase match just the ladder match for the title? Why?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dan Ambrose...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, who didn't see this coming?


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure why everyone is thinking Roman is going to win the mitb. You know cena is in that match right? It's going to be cena holding this title in the end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Reigns wins that title that soon when he hasn't even had a singles match where he wasn't winded/ended in a clusterfuck.....

lol. This company.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i'll take it.

haterz.

edit; cenalol fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Look at that lineup.. and you will get Kane or Cena as the final participant? Uggggh... that match couldn't sell shit with those guys. It's a MitB match people... get some guys that can fly around. You know, clash of styles... fuck.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

So who's ready for another Cena title run?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Reigns is now Cena endorsed


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Cant lie. That was a nice finish.

Bo Dallas 3 and eliminated by Reigns - he is credible in my book.

Rusev elimination did not make him look weak. Id like to see them feud Reigns vs Rusev.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

And Ambrose becomes the jobber of the Shield :maury


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This MITB match is gonna be god awful. No offense to Reigns, but that's a bad selection of people to be in a ladder match. Is there even one high flyer?


:maury
They have the best workers in the entire roster minus Rollins/Ziggler in the match (+Cena when he wins)

Chill bro


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Dan Ambrose :no:


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

So, Seth Rollins joined The Authority for what? For not being in the MITB-Match?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol if Cena's match is next Goldust got bumped. Hahaha.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OH my god, that Digorno twitter is GOLD

I'd love to meet the Pizza that is writing that twitter


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Y'all really gonna root for Rusev over Reigns? Seriously :ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Good shit, enjoyed that battle royal.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Roman Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>

you mad WF?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"I dig that! When we're every which way but loose..."

I thought Cena liked his porn stars.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Would legit be interested in a Reigns-Rusev feud.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*SPOILER:*
Cena *WILL* defeat Kane tonight.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mo Renee, Mo Betta. :mark: 

She is so adorable.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> if reigns wins the title, I might have to stop watching wrestling until someone talented holds it.


Don't Worry, when Cena gets the Belt again you'll come right back


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> We don't want this!
> 
> Clap x2
> 
> We don't want this!


"We" as in the overly self entitled crybabies on the internet wrestling forums? Reigns is one of the most over guys in the company. The crowd loves him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Man Cena is pretty punchable.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I had no idea everyone hated Reigns this much, he's probably my least favorite Shield member, but I have no problem if he becomes a main-eventer.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And now Cena giving Reigns a blowjob.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Shut the fuck up about swagger, damn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes Cena and his lame jokes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cena ugh...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So why isn't Seth Rollins a part of the money in the bank match?? He turned heal and he is not a part of this story helping HHH?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That asshole teased giving the middle finger.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck hate when Cena makes me laugh
:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

heavy breathing in the background or is it just me?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Loved Jerry's voice breaking when saying Superman punch.


Reminded me of when tony chimel used to say rated r superrrrstar


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That promo was very strange.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Troll Cena is GOAT :ti


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Even by Cena's standards that was a fucking cheesy promo.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No black guy in the 8 man ladder match MITB main event. Outrage.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cenas promos suck


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuck off, Cena.

(Or was that Shy Ronnie? Haha!)


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

gay bird squak


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't heard Cena say "AHA" since 2004


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Just retire already Cena.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena with that trolling :ti


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I've enjoyed Raw tonight but that battle royale was the last thing I wanted to stay up for tonight. Cena/Kane... I'm good thanks.

Anyway, have a great night guys, I gotta sleep.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> "We" as in the overly self entitled crybabies on the internet wrestling forums? Reigns is one of the most over guys in the company. The crowd loves him.



They are casuals. It's Cleveland ffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

OH SHUT UP CENA! How much more awful can he get?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Cena's laughing was fucking weird just now, HA HAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

That battle Royal was a BOTCH-FEST!


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Reigns is the next Cena. Burying young talent, three moves of doom, no skills in ring or on mic, at the top because of his look.

I never thought I'd cheer for Rusev, but I was mentally screaming for that man to win. Please, WWE, DON'T let Samoan Cena win the MitB match. I don't care if Rollins has to come in and cheat him out of it, just please. I'd rather Del Rio win.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Renee couldn't be more unimpressed with Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

If it means Cena doesn't walk out of MITB with the fucking belts, I'm all for Reigns winning it.

Fuck Fuckboy buckethead. 15 fucking title reigns would be an abomination.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Karl Marx said:


> Can't wait for the "Let's go Reigns, Reigns sucks" chants in 4 years


4 years? Try a year and a half tops.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

A money in the bank match with no high flyers? Thats gonna suck


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess they forgot about Goldust and his secret partner.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena the Sea Gull


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> *SPOILER:*
> Cena *WILL* defeat Kane tonight.


Fuck and i was really looking forward to that match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Rollins gains nothing from leaving the Shield.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Iwanna hit Cena so bad right now. And i dont even hate him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> :maury
> They have the best workers in the entire roster minus Rollins/Ziggler in the match (+Cena when he wins)
> 
> Chill bro


All baised in very similar MATT BASED wrestling or brawling. They don't have one... ONE... guy that will use speed or high flying... it's all the same guys in the ring that don't fit into the style of match. You can have two of that type and come out fine, but you need all arounders or pure high flyers in the match. They don't really have any.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rollins joins HHH and gets shit for it while Reigns gets into the MITB match.

You can't make this shit up :lmao


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Never seen Legends house looks cringeworthy as hell


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> They are casuals. It's Cleveland ffs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Majority of the country are casuals.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Rusev was hella impressive tonight.


Rusev is gonna win the crowd over with pure talent over gimmick.

The guy can WORK


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Reigns winning this defeats the purpose of the Rollins turn, TBH. Seth turning was to MOVE UP THE LADDER. Instead Reigns is placed in the title match *just because*? Meh.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This MITB match is gonna be god awful. No offense to Reigns, but that's a bad selection of people to be in a ladder match. Is there even one high flyer?


I prefer heavyweights 

Ex) Barrett v Sheamus is more entertaining than Rey v Daniel

I am saying this because I imagine some punishing spots at MITB


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn Renee is pretty stunning


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena wins by the way lads.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope that either Reigns or Bray leaves with the title at MITB.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> All bssed in very similar MATT BASED wrestling or brawling. They don't have one... ONE... guy that will use speed or high flying... it's all the same guys in the ring that don't fit into the style of match. You can have two of that type and come out fine, but you need all arounders or pure high flyers in the match. They don't really have any.


Matt who?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> If it means Cena doesn't walk out of MITB with the fucking belts, I'm all for Reigns winning it.
> 
> Fuck Fuckboy buckethead. 15 fucking title reigns would be an abomination.


Agree 100%


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Do people really think Roman would be as horrid as cena just was? Please. Roman may be the next top guy and win a bunch but his character won't be badly as awful as cenas.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

PlymouthDW said:


> Reigns is the next Cena. Burying young talent, three moves of doom, no skills in ring or on mic, at the top because of his look.
> 
> I never thought I'd cheer for Rusev, but I was mentally screaming for that man to win. Please, WWE, DON'T let Samoan Cena win the MitB match. I don't care if Rollins has to come in and cheat him out of it, just please. I'd rather Del Rio win.


You sir, are a idiot.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure why all the hate for Reigns. He's exciting IMO and very over. He's personally one of my faves.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ONEWAY said:


> That battle Royal was a BOTCH-FEST!


It was pretty bad. All Russev and Reigns interaction was awkward and sloppy at best.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Never seen Legends house looks cringeworthy as hell


But there's tension!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Rusev is gonna win the crowd over with pure talent over gimmick.
> 
> The guy can WORK



He just needs to he in a match thats atleast 10 minutes


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Not sure why all the hate for Reigns. He's exciting IMO and very over. He's personally one of my faves.


He's getting popular, so they try to be internet badasses by going against the grain.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rollins turns but one of the guys he turns on gets a title shot before he does. So much for the perks of joining HHH. He doesn't even have plans for MITB at the moment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I notice Cena tends to main event in the Midwest cities. 

He main event in Indianapolis after RAW against Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrockTheOne said:


> Matt who?


Don't be cute.. keyboard sucks and I have to wrestle with it to get it to work. Which is a better match than we'll get on Sunday with 7 similar guys in a MitB ladder match...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> No black guy in the 8 man ladder match MITB main event. Outrage.


Like who? Truth? Woods? They suck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Not sure why all the hate for Reigns. He's exciting IMO and very over. He's personally one of my faves.


Because he's getting the main event push instead of Rollins and Ambrose. Even tho, they should've seen this coming when they 1st formed.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Its just clear now Wwe only gives a fuck about reigns, Ambrose is a future jogger and Rollins is almost at his fork road of bein something or being another mid carder


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Rusev is gonna win the crowd over with pure talent over gimmick.
> 
> The guy can WORK


Yeah he's very impressive!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And Rollins gains nothing from leaving the Shield.


Amazing isn't it. You'd think HHH would give him a chance to get in the match or just put him in like he did Orton.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fucking hell all you people do is complain :booklel


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Your predictions on Goldust's partner?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

cmccredden said:


> Do people really think Roman would be as horrid as cena just was? Please. Roman may be the next top guy and win a bunch but his character won't be badly as awful as cenas.


He's already done the "lulz I slipped something in bad guy's drink to make them go poopy" angle. Next is vandalizing a car and being a dick for reasons.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Not sure why all the hate for Reigns. He's exciting IMO and very over. He's personally one of my faves.


The man has less moves than Cena, and can't even work a 5 minute match without getting gassed. I guess that's a couple of big reasons to be concerned.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WHERES BRODUS CLAY??? OH WAIT.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

clay resigned.... nah


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> If it means Cena doesn't walk out of MITB with the fucking belts, I'm all for Reigns winning it.
> 
> Fuck Fuckboy buckethead. 15 fucking title reigns would be an abomination.


wtf is a buckethead, some elementary insult?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cameron is stunning.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cameron is such cringeworthy in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I waited for Brodus Clay to come out and then I thought "Oh wait...he's gone".


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

So that is Cena's punishment? Instead of fighting in the Battle Royal against 19 other men, he is gonna fight the devil's favorite jobber? REALLY, WWE?

This is so fucking bad. Everything.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Come on WWE, give me Goldust's secret partner so I can go to sleep.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"From Planet Funk" :vince5


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

truelove said:


> Its just clear now Wwe only gives a fuck about reigns, Ambrose is a future jogger and Rollins is almost at his fork road of bein something or being another mid carder


How fast you think he jogs?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Naomi's push is dead in the water?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Not sure why all the hate for Reigns. He's exciting IMO and very over. He's personally one of my faves.


Same here. People on this forum automatically hate on the success of other wrestlers that aren't their favorite.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

R.I.P. the wrestlers who use to come out to this theme.

Brodus Clay
Ernest Miller The Cat


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Doesn't make sense that Reigns is getting to fight for the championship and Rollins is not..


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Thought that was Brodus coming out. 

From Main event playa to main burger king flipper


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Y'all were all for Reigns before, now that he's getting his singles push, your upset? Smh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Meh, I would've preferred Naomi wrestling.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Cameron lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cameron not smiling .... on purpose no doubt for footage for Total Divas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameron vs Paige really? :shaq


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

No Alicia Fox this week?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Christ, Cameron's in action. :jay

Meh, at least Paige will make that ugly, annoying hoe tap out.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Love me some Paige


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Funkasaurus left the building but his theme lives on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This might be a struggle to watch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige is a fucking dime


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Cameron seems bored..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Paradise Hero said:


> Come on WWE, give me Goldust's secret partner so I can go to sleep.


This.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd rather Cena not be in the MITB but we all know the outcome of his match with Kane. Maybe Dean Vs. Seth at MITB?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does cameron and niomi look so pissed.

Wonder what happened back stage


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

plenty of time for rollins to still be in the mitb crybabies


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cameron's gear screams porn to me for some reason.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok if FUCKING Sable ranks higher than Luna Vachon on Dangerous Divas, I'm going to absolutely lose my shit!!!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd disappoint Paige and Naomi so hard.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Amazing isn't it. You'd think HHH would give him a chance to get in the match or just put him in like he did Orton.


We should have all known that this was just a way to get Reigns over. Rollins and Ambrose will get left behind like alot of us thought.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mah God, Cameron is awful.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No Goldust partner??


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Why does cameron and niomi look so pissed.
> 
> Wonder what happened back stage


"Backstage". Yeah, sure. You mean Total Divas.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The Funkasaurus left the building but his theme lives on.


Ernest Miller living on bay bay!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Paige .... YAWN


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Paige being quite aggressive, finally.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Too bad Planet Funk didn't have a local wrestling school for Cameron to attend


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"PayPay" :jbl


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ONEWAY said:


> No Alicia Fox this week?


Alicia Fox was on Superstars tonight. She may be on Main Event or Smackdown tomorrow night though.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I can't wait for the crowds to turn on Reigns now that he's on his own with the no crutch to hold him up.


Lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PowerandGlory said:


> plenty of time for rollins to still be in the mitb crybabies


ambrose vs rollins, duh people


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

"Pey-pey":maury


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Why does cameron and niomi look so pissed.
> 
> Wonder what happened back stage


Find out in 4 weeks on TOTAL DIVAS! :davey


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of BSS Milky Way weave does Cameron have on her head?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Wait Cameron is heel now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is the other Fandactyal not facing Paige. Naomi. She can wrestle. I guess WWE didn't want to see Paige get humilated.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> gay bird squak





BoundForMania said:


> Cameron not smiling .... on purpose no doubt for footage for Total Divas


Come on, Cameron. YOU GOTTA WORK THE FACE, WORK THE CAMERA. :dance


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige needs to be a heel. Her skill set is a heel completely


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> What kind of BSS Milky Way weave does Cameron have on her head?



<3 bahahahaha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait for AJ to get back


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Aggressive Paige at last.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Paige lookin' fine as fuck, my pale goddess kada

Namoi's ass is huge, though. Good lawd.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Is Total Divas really the number 1 show on E! or is JBL just making that up?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Both of the funk girls are hot


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Amber B said:


> What kind of BSS Milky Way weave does Cameron have on her head?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonder Woman Paige vs Nikki Bella


who will win. :cena


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

"Paypay" got a red card :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Still <3 that move.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I graduated from the streets, no diploma


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> This.


I am also still up for Goldust's secret partner...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sign in the crowd said "Alicia needs Dr Shelby" :lmao


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Cena is surely winning tonight

And is 100% sure that the next WWEWHC is either going to be Cena or Reigns.

I have now officially lost any interest in WWE.

Goodbye WF, I´ll be back when someone worth watching is champion, good night.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Slowest developing finisher I've seen in a while.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Where the fuck is AJ seriously.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Paige wins lol.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Did Paige need the win here? Let Cameron steal one or something, damn.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

:lmao Naomi didnt even react


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Paige lookin' fine as fuck, my pale goddess kada
> 
> Namoi's ass is huge, though. Good lawd.


I know :homer


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is perfect.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody to finally turn on his brutha? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PunkShoot said:


> Where the fuck is AJ seriously.


Getting married and pretty much forgetting WWE.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

yea, the cena with a vagina wins again with the lamest finishing move EVAR.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Who the hell is Goldust's partner?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Cena is surely winning tonight
> 
> *And is 100% sure that the next WWEWHC is either going to be Cena or Reigns.*
> 
> ...


Obviously they can't be 100% trusted, but I've seen a few places that a heel is walking out of MITB as champ. So I wouldn't lose faith too fast.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I am also still up for Goldust's secret partner...


As am I, and here it finally is


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BROTHER :hogan2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Goldy's partner is clearly CM Punk :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

loooooool


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Paige has that Juliette Lewis sexiness about her.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how bad did Kevin Hart fail in front of the white audience.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Who is it!? :mark:


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Magneeto (Damien Sandow)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet it's EL TORITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> Where the fuck is AJ seriously.


Try doing some reading. She recently got married.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Cena is surely winning tonight
> 
> And is 100% sure that the next WWEWHC is either going to be Cena or Reigns.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure why people think this. It seems fairly obvious a heel is going to win this match, likely Wyatt or Cesaro, so they can feud with Bryan when he gets back.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm genuinely curious who his partner is going to be, I don't even have a decent idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> Where the fuck is AJ seriously.


Throwing her career away before it truly even started.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

"Super Galactic"?

Da Legend MAX MOON?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

It's gonna be Miz :lmao


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Pretty sure Cesaro wins. Heyman gets to be on the mic twice as long. Great heel champ. Hopefully go over Cena at Summerslam


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So how bad did Kevin Hart fail in front of the white audience.


He was actually really over and got a great pop


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Goldust's new partner is Hornswoggle


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm gonna call it now. Goldust partner is Cody under a mask. And then Cody will turn on Goldy after the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige is so pale that I don't think I'd be able to see my DNA on her, if I were ever that blessed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It better not be Tyson Kidd in a Luchador Mask


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandow or Cody in some stupid costume. Snooze fest


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Big Show?...It's Big Show isn't it?...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Throwing her career away before it truly even started.


Nah she's resting, she just got married.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Stad said:


> It's gonna be Miz :lmao


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Looking forward to find out who is going to be Goldy's partner then I'll go to sleep. It's already 5:30 AM in my country and I have no interest in a stretcher match between Cena and Kane.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

His partner is Jericho. Calling it now


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

mgman said:


> Try doing some reading. She recently got married.


tool


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's gotta be STING.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz? Flair? Sting? Jericho? GILLBERG!?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

its sandow in a new gimmick


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm gonna call it now. Goldust partner is Cody under a mask. And then Cody will turn on Goldy after the match.


I would mark out bc Im a fan of both of them. :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll guess Xavier Woods. He wears spacy trousers


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Obviously they can't be 100% trusted, but I've seen a few places that a heel is walking out of MITB as champ. So I wouldn't lose faith too fast.


Still stand by my Bray winning it to be a transitional champ until Bryan is back, then he gets his win back and the title, and then its cena v bryan 2, then bork comes in and wins, then reigns or cesaro for the win at wrestlemania


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This forum turned on Romsn pretty quick, I thought all three members of The Shield were loved.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

It's the Heartthrobs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

C'mon commercials..


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

wow cant believe they used the sting debut on fricken goldust mystery partner


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Super galactic"?

Max Moon. :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Repo Man or I riot.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's all be honest. In his prime, the Warlord would have dominated that battle royal


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's probably Miz's boring ass.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Goldy said he's "super"... Shane helms.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Paradise Hero said:


> Looking forward to find out who is going to be Goldy's partner then I'll go to sleep. It's already 5:30 AM in my country and I have no interest in a stretcher match between Cena and Kane.


I'm not watching the stretcher match either. Have no interest in it at ALL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Batz said:


> Miz? Flair? Sting? Jericho? GILLBERG!?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Throwing her career away before it truly even started.


To be fair, what else can she achieve?


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

It's gonna be Alex Wright. No doubt about it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paradise Hero said:


> Looking forward to find out who is going to be Goldy's partner then I'll go to sleep. It's already 5:30 AM in my country and I have no interest in a stretcher match between Cena and Kane.



It'll be Miz. Goodnight!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Watch it be Captain Comic


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So how bad did Kevin Hart fail in front of the white audience.


'I know I was on drugs, but I found jesus! granted, I didn't know him when I was out there sucking dick for money, but lemme tell ya'


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> This forum turned on Romsn pretty quick, I thought all three members of The Shield were loved.


 People probably not so keen on him spiking a womans drink, and being generally lame.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Miz isn't it? unk2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WATCH OUT THERE'S A HURRICANE COMING THROUGH!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


> This forum turned on Romsn pretty quick, I thought all three members of The Shield were loved.


Not everyone, I think Reigns is cool.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Its gonna be Cody in a mask or Damien Sandow dressed as Magneeto again...


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:ti people creaming over average paige. See better looking girls on campus all the time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So how bad did Kevin Hart fail in front of the white audience.


He owned.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"Intergalactic" makes me think it's going to be Max Moon for some reason. Not that it's gonna be him but yeah.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> Paige is so pale that I don't think I'd be able to see my DNA on her, if I were ever that blessed.


That makes no fucking sense.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Surprise me WWE with Goldust's tag partner. 

I know its going to be underwhelming so I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cody obviously talking about Val Venis.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Sami Zayn.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm actually looking forward to this.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> :ti people creaming over average paige. See better looking girls on campus all the time.


You're pretty cool man


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KEVIN HART?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Snapdragon said:


> He was actually really over and got a great pop


Very surprising.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol I love surprises. Even if they don't pan out.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STAR DUST


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What in the hell


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What. In. The. Actual. Fuck.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Cod-Dust!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh dear Christ Cody...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol its Cody


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear God...


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Loooooool WTF


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

StarDust!! :HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust..... :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WHAT. THE. FLING. MOTHERFUCKING. FUCK.

IS

THIS.


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf :lol


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

What the actual fuckery is this


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cody new gimmick


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's Cody


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK?!
WHY?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG CODY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I called it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA :jay2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldust and...Stardust?

:drake1


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY AS STARDUST :mark: :lel


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Are you fucking serious?!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

what in the holy fuck


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

what the fuck... hahahahahahaha


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, he finally did it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What in the gold [email protected]? :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stupid.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Face Palm*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mgman said:


> That makes no fucking sense.


Think it through.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that was a massive let down. I feel bad for the guys that said they were waiting up for this :lmao


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WAT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
What


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> This forum turned on Romsn pretty quick, I thought all three members of The Shield were loved.



They are. I and others included just don't want Reigns who is still very green to be handed the Main event and pushed so hard like Cena is. 

We dislike Cena being shoved down our throats why would we want Reigns in the same position? 

We want all three members of the Shield to get an equal push rather than one who was not a wrestler beforehand coming in with limited abilities and being handed what loads of wrestlers work so hard for. 

I like Reigns l just don't want him shoved down my throat so blatantly 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

This must be a fucking joke


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Cody.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jesus cody is frightening.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit that's scary!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao Cody


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm so lost right now


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK, STARDUST?!
CODY?

:ti:ti


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

LMFAAO. Who did Cody piss off??


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm traumatized for life.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

My brain.

Why in fucking god..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS IS THE MOST AWESOME SHIET I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MARKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh gay Cody, bye.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I'm quite dissapointed.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stardust :maury


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

As a Cody fan I....


I...I just don't know...


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

that just happened. lmao.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is a joke "Stardust" wtf :no::no:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnd there goes Cody's career


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fucking Stardust. :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh no Cody...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp WWE Thank you for this laugh :HA


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

fukin stardust


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

here we go then...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This company :no:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder who that is under the make up..........................


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huh. I thought the gimmick would be out here but it'd be Sandow playing it.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Whether you like it or not, Cody is playing it wonderfully. Those facial expressions.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:booklel so facepaint turn Cody from jobber to a brighter star than anyone has ever seen...

:sodone


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA Too much.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, this is fantastic.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't understand why people didn't expect it to be Cody. He made it pretty obvious last week.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DUDE LOOKS LIKE A SHIT GOLDUST CAW FROM WWE2K14.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

What are they doing with Cody???


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone please take the crack away from creative... we've let it last years but it's time for an intervention.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust is over :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ti

This company is the dirt worst.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

.... I kinda like it I think it's actually a funny interesting twist. And if anybody could pull off a goldust type character, it's Cody.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Let's go Stardust :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA Cody... cody... cody


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Cody's clearly turning..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

$10 says Cody's wife will be Angeldust. :troll


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

what kinda of fagy ass character is this? fpalm


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

if cody doesn't turn tonight then he never will


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

ROLLINS said:


> Think it through.


I don't need to. Using DNA for your joke was probably not such a good idea since your idea of DNA can only be a misconception.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Unreal banter by WWe creative team :mark:


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

He even cut his hair,wow...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao this music is tight AF though.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I am going to say I love this. Because if anyone can turn a crap gimmick into (no pun intended) gold, it's Cody.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cody Rhodes just went up 1000% in by book for the new gimmick. 


Star Dust.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cody should be like this forever. I'd actually care about him then, probably.

Also, Rybaxel with their own handshake is awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

stardust dafuq cody


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LETS GO AXEL!

:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and WWE wonder's why a Kardashian marriage can last longer than Vince's claim to being a billionaire


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm actually frightened of Cody that hasn't happened since I was a kid and was seeing Taker


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is this in Axel's hometown? He gets cheered :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LETS GO AXEL CHANTS AGAIN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Stardust? Smh


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Digging Stardusts theme, great bass line. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahahahahahahahaha. :lol

I just can't.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> You're pretty cool man


not really


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was hoping they would do the Fuckadactyles ASS RISE together.*


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Diamond Dust as the finisher. Masato Tanaka is proud.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No seriously 
What
:maury


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So they're keeping Rhodes and Goldust together?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Did Goldy just fall off the apron


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Let's be honest Cody's probably always wanted to do something like this anyway...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha trippin balls


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Way to use Layla's finisher, Cody


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

That... was... unexpected


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Cody's finisher as Stardust is the Diamond Dust. Dat fittingness. :tyson


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI STARDUST GETS HIS FIRST WIN :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cody looks like the Riddler


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Cody is basically wrestling as Goldust now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brilliant. LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys, guys, I don't know about you, but I think this Stardust guy is Cody Rhodes. I really do.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Like WHO writes this shit?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is a train wreck now


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao Awesome Cody finally has a character.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I'll say this is better than Cody's generic gimmick-less character he had before. Guess they realized it was Goldust who was far and away the over one of their team and are trying to let his gimmick "live on".


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:ti

Oh my god.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This could work.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

That was actually damn entertaining. :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

One thing's for sure: Stardust's music is pretty good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I found cody's new gimmick inspiration


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG, OMG, OMG :ti


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Hornswoggle on top of El Torito in a doctor's coat would've been a better idea.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JBL's face is like "What the fuck did I just watch."


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Cody looks like the Riddler


That's it!! I knew he reminded me of someone. He totally looks like Jim Carrey as The Riddler!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Cody looks like the Riddler


was pretty much thinking this, acts like him too.

Blatant heel goldust version is blatant. I guess Stardust V Goldust WM31 ? or Summerslam?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Soooo... out of the Rhodes-Sandow team... who has it worse?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck did I just watch..?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't want to sound like a hater because I am not, but Cody looked so gay in that match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gold star dust finally wins. its a charlie brown miracle.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't care about the Special Olympics. Stop.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Batz said:


> Guys, guys, I don't know about you, but I think this Stardust guy is Cody Rhodes. I really do.


What?!? You're high!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Aficionado said:


> Diamond Dust as the finisher. Masato Tanaka is proud.


I think you mean the Star Dust.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

Come on man don't do this to Cody....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> .... I kinda like it I think it's actually a funny interesting twist. And if anybody could pull off a goldust type character, it's Cody.


exactly. 


Ever since Goldust came back I wondered would Cody ever try to come up with a fresher bizarre like character similar to his older brother.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cody or should I say "stardust" will turn on goldust in a few weeks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the difference between the Paralympics and Special Olympics then?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I thought that was awesome, personally.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So the push is on for Stardust?! Is there bo more Cody Rhodes?! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goldust and Stardust-proudly sponsored by Vicks Vasoline. #GoInDeep


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

PowerandGlory said:


> tool


This coming from the dolt who asks an ignorant question and the best way he can defend his idiocy is with 1-word lame comebacks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, good thing the commentators were so good through that segment.

That was almost '....that... That's Christian' level


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn, so raw ends with cena winning :cena3 :steph


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Are the funka-biyatches wearing black to mourn brides clays career???

It is kinda normal for dinosaurs to become extinct, even funky dancing ones!


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

if I had to guess I would say, HHH responsible for first hour and Vinnie Mac for the other two?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

dusty just offed himself


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure creative would have never done that if Goldust and Cody Rhodes weren't ok with it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How fitting, We just watched Star Dust and Goldust and then the special olympic thing turns on.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> Soooo... out of the Rhodes-Sandow team... who has it worse?


None they both have gimmicks now


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

That was like watching David Bowie wrestle. Honestly though? Cody's been stale as dirt forever, what the hell...why not?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> I thought that was awesome, personally.


Same here


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Way to use Layla's finisher, Cody


Yeah, how dare he use a great finisher that an irrelevant diva used only twice.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I would really appreciate it if everybody would stop saying "The Demon, Kane". Just call him Kane, you mongs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE try so hard appeal to mainstream. 

Why does WWE even bother? Everyone knows Cena is winning.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena/Kane #5000000000 interests me so much.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

His Twitter has already been changed to "Stardust."


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's already main event time? I could go for another hour or two of this show. It's been great, imo.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually enjoyed that haha atleast Cody is somewhat entertaining now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't want to sound like a hater because I am not, but Cody looked so gay in that match.


flamboyant yes, gay no. 

For it to be gay there has to be homosexual sex in the ring.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really would like to know who thought Kane/Cena for the MitB spot was a good idea... anyone with even a brain the size of a pea could tell you that match is going to bomb horribly.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cody Rhodes career is fucked when he trys to be a serious main event contender everybody is 

gonna chant STARDUST at him :no::no: he now has to sleep in the bed he made now


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> What?!? You're high!


No no I'm serious man! I mean, I did gulp down some green dragons before the show, but I SWEAR that Stardust is CODY RHODES! I know it dammit


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> What's the difference between the Paralympics and Special Olympics then?


special is mentally challenged para is just disabled i think


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

They will win up until money in the Bank and then they will lose on PPV and Cody will attack Goldust


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

If he just tones down the mannerisms a bit this Stardust character could be great

Stardust is a bad name though...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:cena4It's time!:cena4


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If WWE actually rolls with this gimmick for Cody, I'm all for it.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on Lawler. A PG Era Stretcher Match is "one of the most brutal matches in the history of WWE"? Jesus...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Damn, so raw ends with cena winning :cena3 :steph


Nah, RAW definitely just ended with Stardust. We can say nothing else happened after that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

https://vine.co/v/MIThm5UdWQF

here is is LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Damn, so raw ends with cena winning :cena3 :steph


And celebrating. :floyd1


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

mgman said:


> This coming from the dolt who asks an ignorant question and the best way he can defend his idiocy is with 1-word lame comebacks.


I didn't ask the question. your response was embarrassing though. not everybody follows the relationships of wrestlers


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If WWE really wanted me to care about Cody Rhodes again, they certainly did it tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Cody or should I say "stardust" will turn on goldust in a few weeks.


Yep.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't want to sound like a hater because I am not, but Cody looked so gay in that match.


And what does "looking gay" actually look like? And so what if he did? Weird comment.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

"...I should have been at home more." -Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John and Kane is next? I'm tapping out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


>


Well, that was fast.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> What's the difference between the Paralympics and Special Olympics then?


Paralympics is for athletes with physical disabilities. Special Olympics is for athletes with intellectual disabilities.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Captain IWC said:


> Cody Rhodes career is fucked when he trys to be a serious main event contender everybody is
> 
> gonna chant STARDUST at him :no::no: he now has to sleep in the bed he made now


Cody was never gonna be a serious main event contender anyways.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I would really appreciate it if everybody would stop saying "The Demon, Kane". Just call him Kane, you mongs.


The WWE respecting their fans' intelligence? Not on my watch. :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If WWE really wanted me to care about Cody Rhodes again, they certainly did it tonight.


Most terrifying thing in years that face made me recoil.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is going to be the most boring match ever.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE Attitude said:


>


Holy shit, that's exactly what I thought of.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok, nothing else to see now. RAW is over for me.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PlymouthDW said:


> "...I should have been at home more." -Dusty Rhodes


:ti


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm already on board with Stardust. Instead of the inevitable Cody vs Dustin we get Goldust vs. Stardust.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cody Rhodes is a joke now.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Reptilian said:


> Ok, nothing else to see now. RAW is over for me.



But Cena!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Holy shit, that's exactly what I thought of.


Pretty much everyone did lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, atleast it's something different.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If WWE really wanted me to care about Cody Rhodes again, they certainly did it tonight.


*PEEKABOO!*


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Quite enjoyed that. I like this Stardust dude. It's a big risk for Cody but it could work. He probably figured out he will never win the WHC so he might aswell enjoy himself. 

He should team with Dolph Ziggler. Ziggy Stardust. Book it vince.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> WWE got a special olympics logo next to a stretcher match prop and an ambulance, god bless.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I love twitter


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll admit, I'm sports entertained.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Smackdown get a new theme song please. It sounds like crybaby 2008 cock rock. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> flamboyant yes, gay no.
> 
> For it to be gay there has to be homosexual sex in the ring.


Yes! Flamboyant is a much better word to describe Cody in that match.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HAHA

TIME FOR CENA :cena5


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> They will win up until money in the Bank and then they will lose on PPV and Cody will attack Goldust


Then Stardust will take on a solo career, and challenge the champion Roman Reigns. 


I can see the all new mind games the lakes the WWE Universe has never seen will be played by Stardust against Reigns. 


There's a lot of good potential there. (Y)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mmm... Should I stay up for this? We know cenawinslol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Whether you like it or not, Cody is playing it wonderfully. Those facial expressions.


This. I love Cody's new gimmick!


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I've Cenanuff 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> I've Cenanuff
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Tell me about it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrockTheOne said:


> I'll admit, I'm sports entertained.


Me too.. right to the bottle. Thank god I don't do LSD or Stardust probably would have made my go on one baaaddd trip.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

the goat


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Good night all, i dont want to see the Cena crapy thing again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this is a double negative. If Cena wins, it's mega predictable, and Cena in MITB is not good for the other participants. If Kane wins, it's not predictable, but Kane in MITB is NO BUYS.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap, I just got home, a stretcher match on Raw? What happened?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at my towel damnit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck John Cena. Worst thing to happen to Wrestling. And fuck WWE creative too. 

A CENA WINS LOL moment is about to happen, brought to you by WWE.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:bow


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> I've Cenanuff
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


ohohohohohohohohohoh


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

push him across the finish line? da fuck happened to putting them in the ambulance?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Its the man people love to hate


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Best WRESTLER Ever 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Remember a few weeks ago when Kane beat down Bryan pretty badly and actually had some momentum

Cena's basically a shark. Only instead of smelling blood, he seems momentum.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena wins if anyone wants to go to bed or has work in the morning like me, Woops forgot to post spoiler alert sorry gents..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Cody Rhodes is a joke now.


Cody Rhodes was a joke, that's why he became Stardust. 

He's now a somebody. Get it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know what's worse. John CEna saluting the special Olympics or having the special Olympics in New Jersey. Total toss up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooo... he's getting closer and closer to coming out to a silent crowd. Pretty tame reception. Little cheers or boos. I think people are really just sick of it at this point.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

CENA HAS NEVER BEEN IN A STRETCHER MATCH BEFORE NO WAY HE'S WINNING THIS


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

put your fucking shirt back on Cena...you make us all look fat


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

so they're gonna do a stretcher match in 15 minutes? quality


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They staying pushing Cena as the underdog damn. So sick of this


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

PowerandGlory said:


> I didn't ask the question. your response was embarrassing though. not everybody follows the relationships of wrestlers


Your retarded logic is embarrassing. So because not everybody follows someone, they don't know how to use google? Fail harder, reject.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

If only the first two matches on Raw were the closing ones.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Holy crap, I just got home, a stretcher match on Raw? What happened?


Nothing really.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

anyone miss kane's old theme slow chemical?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So this is a double negative. If Cena wins, it's mega predictable, and Cena in MITB is not good for the other participants. If Kane wins, it's not predictable, but Kane in MITB is NO BUYS.


Honestly this match is shaping up to be completely uninteresting whether it's Cena or Kane in it, might as well make it Kane. 








(though it won't be)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena wins. For those of you in the East Coast or outside of America, WHY ARE YOU GIVING UP SLEEP FOR THIS!?


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure if this will be good for Cody's career or not...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope this match doesn't go to commercial break. Kane might disappear again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One thing I can say about this RAW, there were hardly any recaps. :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

OMG. KANE.


HOW WILL CENA OVERCOME THIS EVIL, SADISTIC, DISGUSTING, VILE, DEMON FROM THE DARK DEPTHS OF HELL?!

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT TO FIND OUT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I was getting bored with Cody anyways, at least now he's switched it up a bit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

omg


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

God they are not even letting the ' lets go cena' chants get going, just getting drowned by *CENA SUCKS CENA SUCKS*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I really wonder who will win


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> anyone miss kane's old theme slow chemical?


Nope. Hated it. I do miss his original theme however. That was golden


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


This has to be a smiley :maury


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena winsssssssssssss


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cena wins. For those of you in the East Coast or outside of America, WHY ARE YOU GIVING UP SLEEP FOR THIS!?


The WWE is almost a drug... we all need an intervention. But I mean... they put out NXT so they aren't all rotten. I nned my fix man... gimme my fix!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Honestly this match is shaping up to be completely uninteresting whether it's Cena or Kane in it, might as well make it Kane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing how Vince thinks, it will be Cena. I just don't see him having a vacant World title match without Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> They are. I and others included just don't want Reigns who is still very green to be handed the Main event and pushed so hard like Cena is.
> 
> We dislike Cena being shoved down our throats why would we want Reigns in the same position?
> 
> ...


Amazing post :clap 

Most people feel this way but get labeled a hater regardless. Most people love the Shield, they were amazing the first couple months. That changed at SS when most of the focus went to Reigns.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

You guys just ruin the show for yourselves. Treat it like a sports match, u want Kane to win? Cheer for him then instead of oh what's the point cena wins lol I'm tuning out.

Just enjoy the show for what it is. You think after ten years you would be fucking used to it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is it bad I don't really feel like watching this match? I have nothing against Cena or Kane, but I honestly am just 'meh'.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena officially buries the former number 1 contender for the title coming up.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


That is the rape-iest smile ever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


Stardust is the ONLY thing I care about this RAW!!!


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

SZilla said:


> Not sure if this will be good for Cody's career or not...



Would you rather see Cody with a goofy ass Santino type gimmick or feuding with BNB or Sheamus for the titles? This is horrible, he's a joke now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


I thought he was wearing colored contacts. Creepy looking. He is definitely going heel soon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> I really wonder who will win


No you don't. If Kane wins then Sheamus is the only babyface in the match.

Plus LOLCENAWINS. As always. *sigh*


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena needs to win his because we need a Cena vs Roman Reigns show-down at MITB. Kane adds nothing to the ladder match. And speaking of which, remembering when Kane first debuted to F over the undertaker,
Who would have thought he would still be here today?!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

mgman said:


> Your retarded logic is embarrassing. So because not everybody follows someone, they don't know how to use google? Fail harder, reject.


how dare a wrestling fan come on a wrestling forum and ask about a wrestler without some cheesedick making a backhanded comment. whatever makes u feel better about yourself.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> The WWE is almost a drug... we all need an intervention. But I mean... they put out NXT so they aren't all rotten. I nned my fix man... gimme my fix!


Preach brother!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Fuck John Cena. Worst thing to happen to Wrestling. And fuck WWE creative too.
> 
> A CENA WINS LOL moment is about to happen, brought to you by WWE.


You obviously never heard of lex luger or late wcw


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> You guys just ruin the show for yourselves. Treat it like a sports match, u want Kane to win? Cheer for him then instead of oh what's the point cena wins lol I'm tuning out.
> 
> Just enjoy the show for what it is. You think after ten years you would be fucking used to it.


Pretty much


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Awesome 1 said:


> You guys just ruin the show for yourselves. Treat it like a sports match, u want Kane to win? Cheer for him then instead of oh what's the point cena wins lol I'm tuning out.
> 
> Just enjoy the show for what it is. You think after ten years you would be fucking used to it.


(Y) Agreed dude.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> One thing I can say about this RAW, there were hardly any recaps. :banderas


This.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


Thanks. :agree:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why doesn't one of them push the stretcher close to the line then put their opponent on it?

They don't know strategy.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Reigns won't win the title at MITB. He's probably gonna face Hunter at Summerslam, so a screwjob is coming.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

KingCosmos said:


> You obviously never heard of lex luger or late wcw



No way. Cena is far worse than either of them. I'd rather see a year long David Arquette reign than Cena getting number fifteen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome 1 said:


> You guys just ruin the show for yourselves. Treat it like a sports match, u want Kane to win? Cheer for him then instead of oh what's the point cena wins lol I'm tuning out.
> 
> Just enjoy the show for what it is. You think after ten years you would be fucking used to it.


They won't listen to you regardless so Cena wins lol I'm tuning out is a far more rational response than cheering for the other guy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn I want pizza.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Decent enough RAW, to be honest. Didn't like how differently Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns are treated at the moment, but there was lots of enjoyable stuff on this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rooting for someone like it's a "sports match" pretty much goes out the window when the same guy wins for 10 years straight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone settle down. 

Cena.
MITB
Location: Boston

Cena won't win.

Thanks.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> No way. Cena is far worse than either of them. I'd rather see a year long David Arquette reign than Cena getting number fifteen.



john boy will probably be in the mid 20s by the time he retires


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Your daughter is still ugly chrisley


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Damn I want pizza.



Pls


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

All we are missing here is Zack Ryder....


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Awesome 1 said:


> You guys just ruin the show for yourselves. Treat it like a sports match, u want Kane to win? Cheer for him then instead of oh what's the point cena wins lol I'm tuning out.
> 
> Just enjoy the show for what it is. You think after ten years you would be fucking used to it.


preach


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Obligatory CM Punk chants are here!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And when I thought I wasn't gonna hear any CM Punk chants tonight...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Enjoyed the SHOW tonight


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> No way. Cena is far worse than either of them. I'd rather see a year long David Arquette reign than Cena getting number fifteen.


lol the hate is real no way cena is worse than that


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Chrisley Knows Best"...Wow. Never thought I'd see something I'd hate more than a John Cena segment.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Who are the fans cheering for? :vince4


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I so want Cody Rhodes to pose like Franky from One Piece with those on his hands...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is the ref in the ring?? He should be standing near that line the stretcher has to be pushed across.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

There was a loud CM Punk chants during the commercial break.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I really hate that I have to keep seeing ads for chrisley knows best... That fucking show is a snapshot of everything I hate about American culture right now.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

All we are missing here is Zack Ryder, Eve Torres and a wheelchair and its 2011 all over again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Were there any JTG chants tonight?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> omg


Thanks for the new avatar!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JOHN BOY'S HURT GUYS!!! WHATEVER WILL HE DO?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Rooting for someone like it's a "sports match" pretty much goes out the window when the same guy wins for 10 years straight.


This response completely destroyed what Awesome 1 said, The fun in rooting for someone is you don't know who is gonna win. but when 1 guy constantly goes over every wrestler with momentum, heat..or gets over somehow. He ALWAYS goes over them. and if he loses it's dirty as fuck to where his credibility is never damaged only his opponents.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This match is so boring.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Thanks for the new avatar!



:duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I'm out. I have some Kardashians to watch


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

RANDOM THOUGHT: But WHY is a referee needed inside the ring for this match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> lol the hate is real no way cena is worse than that


Lex Luger didn't dominate for 10 years.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aficionado said:


> Thanks for the new avatar!


Already see two people with that avy now lol


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Jerry: Squash Cena here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That DDT...lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

nice DDT lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

End this piece of steaming horse shit already. 

Not like Cena is losing.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

PowerandGlory said:


> how dare a wrestling fan come on a wrestling forum and ask about a wrestler without some cheesedick making a backhanded comment. whatever makes u feel better about yourself.


Because it's crazy to think that a wrestling fan has enough intelligence to bother taking a few seconds to google his simple question. Also to not have his stupidity supported by like-minded simian thinkers. Though I applaud you for having your brethren's backs.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> I really hate that I have to keep seeing ads for chrisley knows best... That fucking show is a snapshot of everything I hate about American culture right now.



That show is awesome dude.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

JAWN DO IT FOR THE SEMENATION


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This is literally how I feel right now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas hurt! Don't worry though he will get beat up for another five to nine minutes and then make a super comeback and pull off the win! If you think that's amazing make sure to tune in to money in the bank where he truly will be an underdog!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS IS AWESOME CHANTS :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> Already see two people with that avy now lol


Yeah, I figured as much. I won't keep it for long.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of potential future refs in the crowd


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just give me more Stardust please!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

That was the worst DDT of all time.

Bar none.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> That show is awesome dude.



:lmao They had children eat an erotic cake....


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

ONEWAY said:


> Who would have thought he would still be here today?!


Well, Kane's a pretty useful employee and IMO the most underrated/overlooked guy they have. I mean, if you need to play it safe or have a backup plan at the last minute or something, he's all you really need in a reliable main eventer. Safe worker who's good at not injuring anyone, good ring work and good ring general, people know who he is, he's open to winning or jobbing however you want him to against whoever, yet no matter how much he does job, his character and look still seem like he should scare the piss out of whoever he's about to be joining in the ring, match or otherwise. He's one of the last people I'd let go if I ran a wrestling company.

(Also, as Team Hell No showed, he's actually pretty versatile and can become entertaining instead of scary monster or scary executive if you need him to.)


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

How's Raw been so far guys? Just got done watching the USA game. I see Cena's doing his usual thing.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Just win already Cena.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

ONEWAY said:


> RANDOM THOUGHT: But WHY is a referee needed inside the ring for this match?


to tell them when to end the match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Superman for you :cena3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at all those wires.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

hng13 said:


> How's Raw been so far guys? Just got done watching the USA game. I see Cena's doing his usual thing.


Watch the first hour and then turn your tv off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cole has to tell us 5 times that Kane went through a table.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

:bow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane is boring when his opponent is not The Undertaker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why doesn't Cena just use holy water since Kane is a demon? Like if they want to keep saying he's a demon atleast go all the way with it


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please say table again cole


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

calm down cole


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Good free TV match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonder how many people are asleep in their seats... it's been so predictable.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Kane through the table! Kane through the table! Kane through the table!"

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao They had children eat an erotic cake....


After paying for his teenage daughter to get her tits done for her birthday. And you wonder why other countries fucking laugh at us.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Superman for you :cena3


Ofcourse, it's Super Cena :cena4


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's like an entire Radio Shack of wires under that table.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't these two have this exact same match at Extreme rules about 5 or so year ago?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Watch the first hour and then turn your tv off.


Then turn it back on to see Stardust, then turn it back off.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

in case you guys didn't hear,

KANE WENT THROUGH THE TABLE, AA THROUGH THE TABLE, KANE THROUGH THE TABLE

:cole3


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

has kane ever beaten cena?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SUPERMAN!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol, so dramatic.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PowerandGlory said:


> to tell them when to end the match?


The match ends when the stretched is pushed across the line at the top of the ramp.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Superman Cena


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Lex Luger didn't dominate for 10 years.


luger also has never had an amazing 4 star or 5 star match, cena has with cesaro, punk and bryan. Cena hate is so blind.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

John Boy pls


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I bet that was a botch.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Cena face looks so un natural when hes trying to look in a struggle lifting Kane


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao cena botched


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell happened there?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Wonder how many people are asleep in their seats... it's been so predictable.



They were all on their feet chanting yes for cena.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah right like Cena can't carry him. He can probably squat twice that much.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

botch LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table.


-Michael Cole


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That botch on the stretcher :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If that breaks, they're fucked :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROLLINS AND ORTON :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins and Orton :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose and Reigns to help Cena win?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What was with that look on Cena's face as he carrying Kane?

:lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sooo... Cena v Authority confirmed. That angle will be dead on arrival.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Interference. Well what do you know


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ambrose & Reigns to help Cena, Cena to win


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan leaves and its back to 

Orton vs Cena


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

WB Randy


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

So Cena is getting over with the fans now?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RKO! RKO! RKO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table,Cena went threw the table, Cena went threw the table.
> 
> 
> -Michael Cole


BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN! BATISTA IS DOWN!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Lex Luger didn't dominate for 10 years.


I don't recall him dominating EVER.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit, this forum is about to flip. This dude is about to beat Kane, Randy Orton, AND Seth Rollins. Jesus....


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Dean stop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> luger also has never had an amazing 4 star or 5 star match, cena has with cesaro, punk and bryan. Cena hate is so blind.


What the hell does that have to do with anything? And Luger had good matches with Flair, Windham, and others. Big whoop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well that wasn't expected.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> The match ends when the stretched is pushed across the line at the top of the ramp.


im talking about the time situation. how r the wrestlers suppose to know its 10:05 and we need to finish this thing


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bet they backed out of reigns/hhh and are gonna do cena/hhh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Sigh


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL CENA TAKES AN RKO AND IS UP 5 SECONDS LATER AND TOTALLY FINE


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

spoiler: CENASTILLWINSLOL


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Cena new signature confirmed


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena's 6th move, the steps to the head unk2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is throwing steel steps all of a sudden one of this cunt's signature moves?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That looked much cooler when he did it to Bray.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

He no sells the RKO.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Worst sell ever kane


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No Reigns??


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so every supposedly threatening heel looked like a complete fool today


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I like that Steel steps spot I wil give Cena that


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena still gonna win :maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stormin on you cats like im thunder and lightnin :cena2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

EVEN STRONGER


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What the hell is up with the throwing steps and ladders recently? They've done it like 5 times and they never did it before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He just keeps throwing those damn stairs.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Cena did something cool when he tossed the steps at Bray, let's have him do the same thing 4 weeks in a row because we're retards"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when the ring steps were actually made of steel. Damn plastic steps.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The steel steps never have been intimidating to me. Probably because they're aluminum.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Did Orton die from Dean throwing him out of the ring?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I remember back in College lifting those "stairs" up while working security as a P/T job. They weigh a total of 15 pounds wet.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Before Randy and Seth came out I thought of Rusev.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You could drop a building on this guy and he'd still win.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> What the hell does that have to do with anything? And Luger had good matches with Flair, Windham, and others. Big whoop.


oh gee what do wrestling matches have to do with a wrestling product, i wonder.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg you Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Spaz350 said:


> After paying for his teenage daughter to get her tits done for her birthday. And you wonder why other countries fucking laugh at us.



I dont remember anything like that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO at no selling the RKO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW Cena literally placed him softly on the stretcher and Kane acts like hes out from it


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WEAKEST. FUCKING. AA. EVER.

:maury :maury :HA :HA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are you fucking kidding me? He AA'd him on the stretcher??? Fucking lolz!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena Overcame The Odds :cena3


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

:duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol I swear WWE always keep the Cena dramatics at 194840101949393%.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> So Cena is getting over with the fans now?


The Midwest loves John Cena, and Paige, and Bad News Barrett!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CENAFUCKINGWINSLOL!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

FINGERS CROSSED FOR NUMBER 15! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know throwing the steps seems like such a heel thing to do. They act like it's heavy (even though it's not) but from a kayfabe point it's like hey I'm going to chuck steel steps at someones head, hope they don't die.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CENA WINS! CENA WINS! CENA WINS! CENA WINS! THROUGH HELL OR HIGH WATER.... CENA WINS!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol cenawinslol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a shitty main event


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuck this shit, i'am going to taco bell.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, I'm still not over Stardust.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Romans big face turn is him completely forgetting about Ambrose's existence.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jawn Cena wins!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boy that last AA looked devastating!!!!!!


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

That was the gentlest AA ever!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

He won. Too predictable....


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol the AA to the stretcher was incredibly weak.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Predictable as ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Weakest AA of all time... holy fucking shit only a kid could cheer that lame ass finish XD Couldn't even legit knock him out to get him across.. had to lay him down gently and roll him over like he was out!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS: cena wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An AA onto a PADDED stretcher.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Dat weak AA


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hahahahaaaaaa!!! AA on the stretcher!!!! 

How soft was that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, so the whole time Bray was trying to get Cena to use a chair, he refused because he was above that and didn't want to turn to the "dark side" . Now though, he can throw steel steps at somebody's face but it's all good? Where's the consistency?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dude gets jumped by Rollins and Orton, eats a pair of finishers, and not even a minute later is walking over to the stretcher like he's taking a casual stroll through the park.

fuck the what


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Did anyone expect anything else? Fuck you Cena. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Shit, Cena won. But then again who didn't see that coming?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL AT THAT NO SELL ON THAT RKO AND MAKING ORTON AND ROLLINS LOOK LIKE SHIT I LOVE IT CENA WINS CENA WINS FUCK THIS GUY


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THAT WAS THE WORST AA IN HISTORY!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man. No way Cena isn't winning the title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The steel steps never have been intimidating to me. Probably because they're aluminum.


It always looks awkward, wrestlers holding them too


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sure Kane is dead after that you guys.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CENAFUCKINGWINSLOL!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR NUMBER 15! :mark: :mark: :mark:



:duck



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would Rollins even care to interfere when he isn't even considered as an option for the ladder match?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy going for his 15th world championship


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan wins! Hulk Hogan wins! Hogan is going to Money in the Bank!!!!


HulkaCenamania is running wild here in Cleaveland, Ohio!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well... this was a pretty mediocre Raw. unk2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I was just like 'NOOO' when Cena won that but then thought .... well if he's in MITB title match, it's gonna make it intense ... so it's a good thing ... as long as he doesn't win it.

Thought it's in his own town is MITB though, which is something else to consider at least.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lolol

gently laying kane down on the stretcher is apparently a super effective version of the AA


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

what do u mean we cant see u? we see u every week


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Cena's 6th move, the steps to the head unk2


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

AA on a soft stretcher 2 inches down made Kane unconscious :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

No seriously, did Orton die, all Dean did was throw him out of the ring and we don't see him for the next 5 minutes, like wtf?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That was a pretty solid raw tonight


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed that RAW until that last match.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Dude gets jumped by Rollins and Orton, eats a pair of finishers, and not even a minute later is walking over to the stretcher like he's taking a casual stroll through the park.
> 
> fuck the what


It's literally so fucking hilarious


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

If Cena laid Kane down any more gently, he'd have had to tuck him in too!


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

He just no selled the RKO. I can't. I just can't.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

End of the match and ugh, whatever.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So..Why was the ambulance there for? Being all Ambulancy?

Oh fuck Chrisley knows best CHANGE THE CHANNEL


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol I know the Cena haters are pissed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Why would Rollins even care to interfere when he isn't even considered as an option for the ladder match?


They probably attacked Cena because Cena insulted Steph.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

2014 and we're still in the same position we were 9 years ago. 

Just... :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad episode of Raw tonight. Much better than the previous weeks of Raw.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The shield angle jumped the shark
Why is it ambrose and rollins only fighting where is Roman
Why is seth helping evo with nothing in return

Whatever
till next week


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

My client said:


> He just no selled the RKO. I can't. I just can't.


Literally got up like 10 seconds later. =/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena eats two finishers back to back, and gets up a minute later. And people want to talk about how others sell.

:ti


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> I don't recall him dominating EVER.


Except mirrors!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Every single heel is a fucking joke.

Fuck this company.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This RAW was great. I can hardly find anything on the show that was not good. 8/10 show for me. Complainers gonna complain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Lol I know the Cena haters rational fans are pissed


Much better. (Y)


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dean sold a clothesline to the outside more than Cena did an RKO. :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I really enjoyed that RAW until that last match.


It was 'meh' for me. 

Interested in Stardust, though. I didn't think WWE could make me ever care about Rhodes again, but they managed to do just that.

Battle royal was a pretty good match up until the last 2 minutes or so.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I was just like 'NOOO' when Cena won that but then thought .... well if he's in MITB title match, it's gonna make it intense ... so it's a good thing ... as long as he doesn't win it.
> 
> Thought it's in his own town is MITB though, which is something else to consider at least.


Boston doesnt even like Cena lol. He always gets booed there, just like everywhere else. But Since Wyatt is in the MITB match, he can keep Cena busy and make sure he doesnt win. I see Cena close to winning but Wyatt screws him over. Same with Reigns getting screwed by Orton, and Rollins ends up winning I hope.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So Reigns doesn't know who Seth Rollins or Ambrose are anymore? He just forgets about them? If he wasn't so good-looking I'd be mad right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On Smackdown Cena will AA Kane on a flock of fluffy bunnies in order to DESTROY HIM!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CENA WINS, CENA WINS, CENA WINS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> 2014 and we're still in the same position we were 9 years ago.
> 
> Just... :lmao


Yup-Bent over with this looking at us...:cena6


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Chrisley > Cena


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great main event match. Obviously Cena was gonna win, can't have a championship ladder match without your biggest draw. It's common sense, not predictability. 

Cena won't win the belts, but part of me hopes he does just to fuck with you idiots. Is it becoming cool to cheer for cena ? Haha


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

Cena wins. LOL


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Once again Grandmaster Cena booked to the top. SMH.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Why would Rollins even care to interfere when he isn't even considered as an option for the ladder match?


It's a means to another appearance for Dean! Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kane and cena have zero chemistry in the ring and couldn't put on a decent 1-on-1 match if their lives depended on it (well maybe they would if their lives actually depended on it) so why does wwe keep having them go 1-on-1


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Enjoyed that RAW first time I've watched live since post Mania, Time for some NJPW


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I was just like 'NOOO' when Cena won that but then thought .... well if he's in MITB title match, it's gonna make it intense ... so it's a good thing ... as long as he doesn't win it.
> 
> Thought it's in his own town is MITB though, which is something else to consider at least.


haha you have to admit, Cena makes us care more about a main event simply for the fact that we want nothing more than for the bastard to lose it. The thought of him getting both the straps makes me absolutely sick. But then again......

his time is now....again....

:cena2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That cushion-y padding KO'd the Demon BAH GAWD!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Kane makes everything look shit, period. 

Add Cena to that mix and we have a big bowl of aids.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome 1 said:


> Great main event match. Obviously Cena was gonna win, can't have a championship ladder match without your biggest draw. It's common sense, not predictability.
> 
> Cena won't win the belts, but part of me hopes he does just to fuck with you idiots. Is it becoming cool to cheer for cena ? Haha


Oh, he won't? You know this for sure, right? You NEVER, EVER count out Cena. In fact he's one of the favourites. If not THE favourite.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

But, but, but I thought things were supposed to get infinitely better or at the very least change drastically once Bryan was stripped of the title. :lmao Same piss poor creative team, same lame story lines.

Calling it now. Sheamus and Cesaro will cancel each other out at the PPV. So will Orton and Reigns. Hell Reigns was too gassed from the Battle Royal to make the save at the end. Del Rio is a joke and Bray has been treated like too much of a clown these past few months to be handed the title. Who does that leave? Mr. 15 Timer himself John SeenIt.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NitroMark said:


>


your sig is a lie, the nWo would never pay for john cena


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> CENA WINS, CENA WINS, CENA WINS.



:lmao:lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

WWE knows they can shove cena down our thoughts because they will still watch no matter what. I will be laughing my ass off when cena get's number 15


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess it's going to be Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose at Money in the Bank since neither one of them are in the ladder match?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I could have sworn MitB was this Sunday.. o well, not like anyone is really going to watch it given the trash they are trying to sell. I don't see how this can be salvaged right now.. any of it. Raw/Smackdown is so divorced from sensible, rational, and good wrestling that it might need to be completely thrown out and started from scratch to actually build something good from it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a confusing show. I didn't like the booking. For whatever reason Seth Rollins isn't in the battle royal. Triple H's right hand man gets no shot what so ever at the title, obviously its to set up an Ambrose/Rollins feud but it makes no sense for Rollins not to be included in the batttle royale. They could have at least had Ambrose hurt Rollins forcing him to miss the match (would add more fuel to the feud). Roman Reigns who was pissed at Rollins never confronts him a single time and seems to have forgot that Rollins stabbed him in the back he also for whatever reason has forgot about Dean Ambrose, who went out to fight both Rollins and Orton and then got choke slammed by Kane, Roman was no where to be found. So the crowd is suppose to cheer for Roman, who by all accounts left his friend Ambrose hanging?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

......


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:cena2 THE GOAT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

so uh

First hour was actually great. Good promo, good Ziggler/Rollins match, good Ambrose/Barrett match, decent Seamus/Wyatt match. The pacing was great with the show keeping things coming and the backstage segments kept things rolling. 

After that things went to shit. Guest hosts, puke, a laughable battle royal, 'Cena wins lol', and filler like Fandango, divas, and Adam Rose vs whoever he fought. Cody RhodesDust was pretty much the only interesting thing to happen in the whole last two hours. 

Wyatts and Shield are still the highlight of the show. Surprise!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> What a confusing show. I didn't like the booking. For whatever reason Seth Rollins isn't in the battle royal. Triple H's right hand man gets no shot what so ever at the title, obviously its to set up an Ambrose/Rollins feud but it makes no sense for Rollins not to be included in the batttle royale. They could have at least had Ambrose hurt Rollins forcing him to miss the match (would add more fuel to the feud). Roman Reigns who was pissed at Rollins never confronts him a single time and seems to have forgot that Rollins stabbed him in the back he also for whatever reason has forgot about Dean Ambrose, who went out to fight both Rollins and Orton and then got choke slammed by Kane, Roman was no where to be found. So the crowd is suppose to cheer for Roman, who by all accounts left his friend Ambrose hanging?


dean didn't need roman to back him up, john cena was right there


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The end of RAW was just WTF?! And people wonder Cena get's sooo much hate. He took 2 finisher back to back then like 20 seconds later is up fighting like they never happened and a very gentle AA onto a *padded* stretcher puts Kane out for the win?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> CENA WINS, CENA WINS, CENA WINS.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> So I guess it's going to be Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose at Money in the Bank since neither one of them are in the ladder match?


Yes. Here's the basic rundown of what's going to happen.

Rollins defeats Ambrose at MITB.

Reigns has his hands on the title in the main event, but Rollins jumps in the ring and knocks him off at the last minute, leaving somebody else to win, probably LOLCENAWINS but maybe Cesaro. Reigns defeats Rollins at Battleground, then Reigns defeats Triple H at SummerSlam.

*sigh* So predictable, so boring.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> The end of RAW was just WTF?! And people wonder Cena get's sooo much hate. He took 2 finisher back to back then like 20 seconds later is up fighting like they never happened and a very gentle AA onto a *padded* stretcher puts Kane out for the win?!


Why is everyone surprised by this? John Cena has NEVER sold anything before!!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

That was actually a pretty good Raw, with the highlights being that whole first hour, Kevin "GOAT" Hart, and fucking Stardust. Not sure whether or not this gimmick will hope Cody in the long run, but as of now, I'm enjoying it. Also, I really hope Cena doesn't win at MITB. I like Cena, but a Cena title reign in 2014 is not exactly a good idea if you ask me as it would be huge step backwards. This isn't 2007 anymore. Good Raw though.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Here's the basic rundown of what's going to happen.
> 
> Rollins defeats Ambrose at MITB.
> 
> ...


This. Although I could see HHH costing Reigns the title himself then putting Rollins up as a "shield" at Battleground. Basically the same outcome though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Why is everyone surprised by this? John Cena has NEVER sold anything before!!


I wasn't actually surprised. Just pointing out how the Cena hate is justified.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> The end of RAW was just WTF?! And people wonder Cena get's sooo much hate. He took 2 finisher back to back then like 20 seconds later is up fighting like they never happened and a very gentle AA onto a *padded* stretcher puts Kane out for the win?!


Eh, it's typical Cena. I'm pretty much numb to it at this point.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Here's the basic rundown of what's going to happen.
> 
> Rollins defeats Ambrose at MITB.
> 
> ...


You're leaving out Reigns running through the entire roster on his way to winning the RR and the title at Mania.

They're seriously going to go all the way with this.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

John Cena has super human strength, of course some silly wrestling moves isn't gonna hurt him too much lol. 

I don't think some of you truly understand the Cena character. ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed with the earlier that said the first hour was really good, and outside of Stardust, a pretty meh last 2 hours


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Here's the basic rundown of what's going to happen.
> 
> Rollins defeats Ambrose at MITB.
> 
> ...


Eh, I agree with everything else but no way Cesaro wins. His push is pretty much dead in the water, the WWE screwed up big time with him. Only person with less a chance of winning than him right now is Del Rio.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome 1 said:


> John Cena has super human strength, of course some silly wrestling moves isn't gonna hurt him too much lol.
> 
> I don't think some of you truly understand the Cena character. ?


We hate him because of his character... so yeah, we fully understand the horrid character that Cena is.


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Once he hit the RKO, I was hopeful, even if only slightly so, that their interference would cause Cena to lose...guess I should know better


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Rollins is a toadie. Helping The Authority with their dirty jobs.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAW actually wasn't bad this time around. Awesome battle royal, Sheamus vs Wyatt was good, Ambrose had his best singles match to date against Barrett, Rollins and Ziggler was great, Kevin Hart was funny, I actually kinda digged Adam Rose's new look. Lots of good shit this time around.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Best Raw in months. The show did not drag one bit. It was time for the main event and I could have gone for another hour or two. It flew by.

No one should have expected Cena to lose.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> We hate him because of his character... so yeah, we fully understand the horrid character that Cena is.



His character is someone who always overcomes the odds. So why be upset when he overcomes the odds ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The best part was watching Ambrose spazz out 3 separate times.

Next time, he should start stabbing motherfuckers with forks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome 1 said:


> His character is someone who always overcomes the odds. So why be upset when he overcomes the odds ?


Because it's a shit character. Pure and simple... 

Then you just take the amount of guys that have had to lay down for that shit character and it just gets worse.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Here's the basic rundown of what's going to happen.
> 
> Rollins defeats Ambrose at MITB.
> 
> ...


I hope that's not the case. I'd rather just them have Orton knock Reigns off.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> *Best Raw in months.* The show did not drag one bit. It was time for the main event and I could have gone for another hour or two. It flew by.
> 
> No one should have expected Cena to lose.


This is one of the rare Raws were the three hours seems like a good thing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...

I was a huge fan of the Rollins turn. Of course, they had to then not fuck it up. But of course, they completely fucked it up.

They didnt really explain why he switched. We were led to believe (and it would make sense) that Seth turned because of the career benefits. However, as it seems, he turned on his brothers and in return he gets the privelage of running out to do HHHs and Orton's bidding.

No entry into the MITB. No guaranteed future title shot. No indication at all that he made any sort of deal. Its literally been that his reward for the switch is he is now HHHs lackey. Makes no sense. He didnt even get into the MITB battle royal...

As well, if his heel turn was going to work, it had to be of a different type of heel. The whole corporate lackey/coward heel will just not work. Thats exactly how theyve booked him!

I know some have said that its fine that he is a cowardly heel because he's not that big so he cant be a monster type heel. It doesnt have to be one or the other. He can still be the same guy that was always up for a fight regardless and if he gets beat up he gets beat up. He just does it as a bad guy now. But no, he is acting as if Ambrose is the Undertaker and he hast even taken a swing at him since the turn.

They basically gave him the cookie cutter heel turn character. Its garbage. Theres no excuse for the WWE to still going back to the same well over and over again...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Just seeing the beginning of Raw made me disgusted to be watching the product and turned it off after about 25min.. just came back now and read the results, what a surprise, CENAWINSLOL as he will win at MITB too because they hit the panic button with Bryan hurt, and this is all they know as theyve failed to build any new stars in 10 years. 

Worse yet, it will be Cena beating Flair for the most title reigns (even though most of Cena's didnt really count for anything). Disgusted to call myself a wrestling fan.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Batista: "I'm one of those people who never cared if they cheered or booed."
> 
> :lel


Then in the same 20 seconds of video he says he wished the fans had cheered him more when he returned.

:floyd1


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

My only question is where did Orton and Rollins go after Cena made his miraculous 5-second recovery from the RKO?

I guess my other question is why was Rollins not in the battle royal...?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

From top to bottom, I'd give this RAW an 8/10. I enjoyed it this week.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Raw was below average tonight. One more Raw left and they only have 2 matches announced for MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Eh, I agree with everything else but no way Cesaro wins. His push is pretty much dead in the water, the WWE screwed up big time with him. Only person with less a chance of winning than him right now is Del Rio.


I just don't agree with that, I see him as a pretty likely option. No way in hell does Sheamus have more of a chance of winning than he does.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reigns will be high up on the ladder, but Rollins will interfere and screw him. Cena will climb the ladder, but Orton will give him the RKO. Wyatt climbs and gets the titles. Harper/Rowan clear out everybody else. MITB ends with Wyatt family standing tall. WWEWHC and Tag Team titles in hand. Monster heel stable. Like the brothers of destruction, but with 3 people.

On Raw Cena says to Wyatt: Hey you never pinned me. This leads to Cena vs Wyatt part 4.

We also have Reigns vs Rollins... leading to Reigns vs HHH at SS.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope that's not the case. I'd rather just them have Orton knock Reigns off.


Not happening :lol


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't expecting much from this raw but was a very good show for the most part tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> Not happening :lol


RKO off the ladder through another ladder :draper2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> RKO off the ladder through another ladder :draper2


Oh ok. I thought you meant like bury Reigns for good or something. Maybe you do :lol but If you mean like in the MITB match, that would be great. 

I think it's too soon to put the belt on Reigns now anyway. I'd like to see him win it eventually, but they need to keep him feuding with Seth and Evolution.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TheMenace said:


> I guess my other question is why was Rollins not in the battle royal...?


Found that strange since HHH said everyone on stage(minus Cena) would be in it,then Rollins suddenly isn't in it either.....


Real reason though prob just cause they didn't want Rollins in it,knowing he'd lose, and it'd make him seem weak. He's facing Ambrose at MITB anyways though. But they should've had Rollins in the battle royal instead of against Ziggler,and have Ambrose cost Rollins the battle royal.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Found that strange since HHH said everyone on stage(minus Cena) would be in it,then Rollins suddenly isn't in it either.....
> 
> 
> Real reason though prob just cause they didn't want Rollins in it,knowing he'd lose, and it'd make him seem weak. He's facing Ambrose at MITB anyways though. But they should've had Rollins in the battle royal instead of against Ziggler,and have Ambrose cost Rollins the battle royal.


That would have made much more sense. Didn't he turn heel so he could be a star? He should have been in the match or a qualifying one atleast.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I liked some things from tonight's RAW:
+Seth Rollins/Ziggler match was lengthy. At least Ziggler didn't eat the lost.
+Ambrose in street clothes against Bad News Barrett.
+Rusev and Lana starting to get heat. Poor Heath Slater got squashed alone. 
+Nice Battle Royal although we have seen too many of these now. Cool finishing sequence.
+The debut of Stardust. Not sure how long this will long but it gives Cody something to do. He was acting like a superhero with his mannerisms. 

I didn't like:
-Vickie getting vomit on her. She deserves better. This whole segment screams Vince McMahon comedy.
-The strong booking of Sheamus
-Still no promos from Paige. No way to connect to her.
-Lastly, I am tired of Cena overcoming the odds. I dont hate him but it's just too much. Overall, average show.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

I really enjoyed RAW tonight. The ending was bland as fuck.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

fast forward to March, 2015


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> what a surprise, CENAWINSLOL as he will win at MITB too because they hit the panic button with Bryan hurt, and this is all they know as theyve failed to build any new stars in 10 years.


so you thought that wwe were going to have a multi-man ladder match for the vacant world title on a ppv without the top guy on the planet for the last 10 years involved?



> Worse yet, it will be Cena beating Flair for the most title reigns (*even though most of Cena's didnt really count for anything*). Disgusted to call myself a wrestling fan.


hmm...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont get ppl that doesnt get why Cena got inserted in the main event for the title...it´s the fcking poster boy. Of course he will be in it.

Dat ending thou :banderas. -oh shi, I got choked by a guy so I have to stop the stretcher just like that"...piss boring way to get Cena to hit the AA.

Cody´s new gimmick is badass, hope they continue with it.

Rollins vs Ambrose will be so GOAT when they collide at MITB.

Two weeks I have been thinking, Layla got a new boobjob?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Cena managed to bury all 3 of Orton, Rollins and Kane in the space of 60 seconds.

A new burying record? 


:cena3 just can't stand to make any co-workers look strong. What a cunt he and the writers are.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

RAW was great last night, Ambrose back to his old Moxley ways, new theme song was terrible though. Enjoyed the Rollins and Ziggler match and Bray vs Sheamus was a good contest also. It also seems Reigns and Ambrose have mutually parted ways which I think is cool. Reigns was entertaining last night and got a great reaction, Reigns also seems to be keeping his Shield gear. I hope Ambrose wrestles in the jeans and vest from now on as it just fits his attitude perfectly or maybe tights. Ambrose has played a superb vigilante like babyface lately, he has really transitioned his deranged persona over perfectly without changing anything and it works. Kane and Cena also put on a decent performance, obviously "CENA WINS LOL" as usual and a typical Cena finish YAWN! but I didn't mind as tonight was a pretty solid show, some entertaining segments, Heath Slater got mic time as well. Cody Rhodes taking on the bizarre role as StarDust needs to stay, he has a character now and got a decent reaction.

8 out 10 for me. Really enjoyed it for a change.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bloody loved Raw last night, my favourite ep. in a few weeks! 

Reigns got a great reaction at the end, they played the end of the Battle Royal masterfully I thought. Reigns has a great future, guaranteed - Rusev could also have a great future if handled and booked properly.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Boring episode, once again. Best part was Bray's promo. Already hating Reigns' singles career. Horrible stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bo Wyatt said:


> I dont get ppl that doesnt get why Cena got inserted in the main event for the title...it´s the fcking poster boy. Of course he will be in it.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, we know why he's in. We don't want him to be in the match because everybody knows he's gonna win. They've wasted enough on him.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Is the WWE ever going to upgrade the announce tables monitors...They are literally the same shitty old ones since the 90's lol.

and get the fuck out of here with that ending hahahahahahaha fuck you lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, I'm kinda over the WWE right now. Taking a break from watching it and based on what I've read in the recaps, doesn't look like I missed anything at all.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Predictable ending but rest of show was just awesome. Great show, one of the best of this year so far.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Skimmed through the show on YouTube, and not one moment was even remotely interesting.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, we know why he's in. We don't want him to be in the match because everybody knows he's gonna win. They've wasted enough on him.


Nah, doubt he will win it to be honest.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see Cena win,the match needed a real star to make people care. Cena winning might be the best thing, it would bring lifr to the titles until cena/Bryan II can happen.

With the exception of Sheamus there's nobody in the MITB match that's a viable champion,the rest are too soon and Orton is too LOL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Nah, doubt he will win it to be honest.


Search your feelings, you know it to be true. 

Never underestimate the power of LOLCENAWINS.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, Raw was certainly interesting, not enlightening, and somewhat confusing and messed up, but interesting if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure what some people expect. Cena isn't going to win every week and do you really want Kane in a ladder match on a PPV? Really? People have been hating on Kane throughout his entire feud with Daniel Bryan and yet they want him to beat Cena so he can main event again? Logic that. The rest of the show was very good. The crowd was actually decent and the entire first hour with Triple H/The Authority was excellent - it's been carrying Raw for close to a year now. Hopefully this is the return of Ziggler pushing back up the ranks towards the top end belts/feuds again. Ambrose vs Rollins could be a great match and Triple H vs Reigns WILL deliver at Summerslam. MITB is generally a great PPV and the Uso's/Wyatts should put a good tag match on. 

Seriously, WWE are 3 or 4 key moves away from a peak at the moment. 

- Ditch the funny segments
- Up the intensity of feuds and promo's. 
- Bring 1 or 2 more tag teams in so you can have tag teams feud as they did back in the ruthless agression era.
- Introduce either the hardcore or cruiserweight belt again - pure entertainment. Unify the IC/US title to the IC title. 

Honestly, things are fine at the moment. This was probably a top 3 or 4 Raw of the year so far and all people are doing is moaning because Cena beat Kane in the main event and they haven't got Rollins/Ambrose very good music yet. Jeez.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Saddlerrad said:


> Not sure what some people expect. Cena isn't going to win every week and do you really want Kane in a ladder match on a PPV? Really? People have been hating on Kane throughout his entire feud with Daniel Bryan and yet they want him to beat Cena so he can main event again? Logic that. The rest of the show was very good. The crowd was actually decent and the entire first hour with Triple H/The Authority was excellent - it's been carrying Raw for close to a year now. Hopefully this is the return of Ziggler pushing back up the ranks towards the top end belts/feuds again. Ambrose vs Rollins could be a great match and Triple H vs Reigns WILL deliver at Summerslam. MITB is generally a great PPV and the Uso's/Wyatts should put a good tag match on.


 I think people weren't hating Kane, but the lame booking of the Bryan-Brie-Kane slasher story and the lack of credibility of Kane as a contender due to bullshit like him being buried over and over.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Cena beats the guy who was fueding with someone else.

It is Zack Ryder all over again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thoughts on the show:

Solid opener, bit disappointing that despite them running the show, Triple H and Stephanie mentioned that Reigns, Ambrose and Cena won't be in the battle royal so they won't get in the MITB title match yet by the end of the show, two of those men are actually in the title match at MITB anyway, if they really didn't want them in it, they'd just make sure they weren't in it, why is Vickie allowed to make decisions. Anyway, other then that, I enjoyed it, good mix of heat and boobs on Steph.

Rollins vs. Ziggler to kick things off? Way to keep the crowd hot! It's so hard to turn successfully in the current wrestling climate, especially for popular natural babyface superstars like Seth Rollins but he's doing a good job. Pretty entertaining match to open the show, Ziggler is over as he should be in his hometown. I like heel Rollins I must admit, he's ruthless and aggressive!

That Ambrose pop! Loving him in that street gear too, you don't see enough superstars in street gear outside the ring. And he's going to be in a match too! Great British impression from HHH I must admit, what a star :lol - BNB is so obviously going to be part of The Authority and I'm all for this, would be a great platform for him, I hope this is a good match!

I really admire both mens ring work. They're not spot monkeys, they're not technical master but they are both great brawlers, the classic WWE style. I'm enjoying this so far, Barrett had a good match with Reigns on Smackdown and now this one with Ambrose, he's improved tremendously in the ring, so many future potential feuds and matches. "LETS GO AMBROSE" chant! - top marks for Ambrose for continuing to sell the shoulder injury from Smackdown, he just gets it! - ending keeps both guys strong, I like it, solid bout. 

Wyatts up next.. That pop though when Bray mentioned Cleveland, not the greatest thing for a heel to do though is it. This promo though, some people say that Cena had squashed Wyatt, well I mean those saying that don't really know the meaning of the word, but Cena at the moment looks to be the best thing to happen to him, he's in the title picture and he's more over than he's ever been. 

Definitely looking forward to this match with Sheamus, I can't stand Sheamus, but I appreciate his in ring work. Very hard hitting so far, don't understand why fans are still chanting CM Punk, but I tell you what, imagine if he did actually come back out of nowhere, think we'd hear one of the biggest pops of all time. Another no-contest though, I suppose you can't have anyone looking weak going into the match and it sort of builds for the tag match at MITB too.

Heyman - GOAT :lol

Uh-oh, the one man band is going to get it. Damn, get me some of Lana. She's damn good on the microphone, real natural. This should be a good squash, Rusev is good in the ring, Slater is an awesome seller. DAT HEAT. Damn that superkick! :mark:

Got no interest in Fandango/Rose so won't be watching.

Ooh, the battle royal is up next, you'd think they'd have had this main event, but oh well. Love some of the people in here, Los Matadores are in there ffs, imagine one of them in the MITB match :lol - BOLIEVE! He eliminated RVD! I remember the feud he had with Barrett, didn't he eliminate him from the Rumble last time Barrett was IC Champion? How times change! Poor Bo, I imagine he didn't Bolieve in The Shield after that spear. Not even going to lie, that was a good response for Reigns/Rusev - much better than I bet the WWE thought it'd get, and I'd much rather a Reigns/Rusev feud than him being fed to Cena, the reaction actually gave me goosebumps, wtf. :mark:

That was a fun battle royal. I liked the ending, was obvious Reigns was going to win once he was entered into the battle royal. I imagine we will get The Authority trying to screw Reigns out of the MITB match next week, but he'll still end up in the match.

No interest in the divas match.

Here it comes, it's Goldust and his mystery partner.. STARDUST!! :lol :lol :lol - absolutely gold, excuse the pun. What an awesome theme too. I hope this really catches on and the crowd start reacting, Rhodes can really make this work and whenever he gets given material he makes it work. Although saying that, no reason for Rybaxel to be beaten that easily, I actually like Rybaxel, they work as a tag team. I take that back a fucking "LETS GO STARDUST" chant! :lol :mark: :mark:

Must say, I have no care in the world for this main event. It involves the Artist formerly known as Kane and a guy who personifies everything wrong with the current era in wrestling. Love him or hate him though, he get the reaction from the fans. I don't see what purpose this match served in going on last neither, the battle royal would have been fitting enough. Has anyone ever cared for stretcher matches? 

Oh look, here comes Rollins and Orton. Well they've saved this match even if it was as predictable as the winner. I wish Rollins gave Cena the amount of chairshots that he gave Ambrose, just as brutal too. DAT POP FOR AMBROSE AGAIN! oh what? that was it? attack Rollins and Orton only to be chokeslammed by Kane, okay.

Oh look who won. Selling it like he's just been a brutal fight with the marshmallow man. Not that I care who won this match, I think I'd much rather Cena be in a match than Kane. As long as Cena doesn't end up winning, I couldn't care less if he's in the match or not.

Bit strange that Reigns didn't come down to the ring, has he just full on moved on from Rollins and Orton now? Doesn't really care about backing Ambrose anymore? 

I enjoyed Raw, will be interesting to see what happens next week. I'm continuously excited in regards to Ambrose/Rollins and we haven't officially got a booked match yet, so I wonder if they'll give us straight up one on one brawl or they'll add some type of stipulation to the match. Also wondering what HHH has in store with Reigns after being granted a place in the battle royal match and winning.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Interceptor88 said:


> I think people weren't hating Kane, but the lame booking of the Bryan-Brie-Kane slasher story and the lack of credibility of Kane as a contender due to bullshit like him being buried over and over.


I wouldn't say a few people weren't hating on Kane (pardon the double entendre there). His character has been involved in some of the worst, most worn out angles in the company's history. The fact they were going for _another_ B-Grade horror angle before Bryan got hurt is testament to the repetitive stuff audiences with long-term memory have to endure.



Saddlerrad said:


> Seriously, WWE are 3 or 4 key moves away from a peak at the moment.
> 
> - Ditch the funny segments
> - Up the intensity of feuds and promo's.
> ...


My take on those key areas is mostly based on the first two you've mentioned. The first point would take away a lot of the fun for most of the current audience. The second point would require an outlined, progressive angle that has material written some time in advance. Intensity dies off quickly if there isn't longevity behind it (which most stuff doesn't have anyway). Other two are 'maybe, maybe not' scenarios. They're more features added to the show for sure, but I don't think they'll solve any problems that exist within the show's (or the company's) format.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Search your feelings, you know it to be true.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of LOLCENAWINS.


I know you're extremely pessimistic about this but I really think Bray's winning the ladder match.

All the Wyatts win gold at MITB I'd say.

Bray vs Bryan at SS looks highly probable.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> That would have made much more sense. Didn't he turn heel so he could be a star? He should have been in the match or a qualifying one atleast.


Yeah. Apparently his motivation for turning on the most dominant stable and is bros was to be the WWEs version of a mail room attendant...


----------



## HardysNo1Fanatic (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought it was a surprisingly dull Raw considering last weeks conclusion.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Great Raw compared to what ive been seeing the last 2 months. Few things

1) The first hours was packed. Ambrose and Seth fued is continue to be a must see. These guys are gonna put on a great match. Ambrose is a great face. I didn't think he had it in him but he does the "cool" face role very well. Hope he wears similar ring gear in the future. it looks great on him and fits his lose cannon personality more than the shield gear in my opinion. On a side note please figure out something to do with Seth attire.

2) Reigns and Rusev battle royal moment went beyond expectations. The crowd showed them lots of love and that pop when Reigns won!!! :clap . Great future for these 2 hopefully. As corny and overdone as Rusev gimmick is, Im not ready to write him off. I think he can be huge.

3) Bray doesn't seem to be hurting from his never ending feud with Cena. In fact I think he's winning next sunday

4) Cena is so goofy and he embraces that. Im not interested in this guy anymore. Unless hes elevating someone new, he's not very pleasant to watch.

5) I love stardust already. Cody looked like he enjoyed himself. never noticed his joker like smile before, looks good behind the make up.

6) Kevin Hart and Adam Rose spot wasnt as bad as i thought, actually was pretty enjoyable.

Good Raw for th eost part. Thought I dont know whats going on with the Shield. Maybe they'll follow up next week but for now they look done. But all 3 men are in good shape. So maybe this is a good thing. As a shield fan seeing Ambrose and Reigns rising as top faces makes me more than happy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who noticed Cole basically referenced something many people here have been saying regarding how superstars basically fade away after feuding with Cena.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some really good things going on like Ambrose, and the Reigns/Rusev moment was pretty special too, but Stardust?fpalm

Just horrible, and I thought the situation with The Rhodes Brothers couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Cole basically referenced something many people here have been saying regarding how superstars basically fade away after feuding with Cena.



When was that?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Was it me or was last night's Raw unbearable? between Stardust and Steph puking I almost ripped my eyes out.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone else feel that King & JBL were being extra bad at commentary tonight?

JBL annoyed the fuck out of me, and King made me cringe a handful of times.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ambrose has the potential to be - other than Bryan - the best WWE babyface in _years_. He has that golden mix of psychotic menace who is completely out of control, while at the same time you can easily sympathise when he gets the rough end of the deal. If he doesn't become a main event player in a years time then this company have done something drastically wrong. This episode he was a star.

Not a bad Raw, although the 'Steph gets spiked' shit just reeked of Vince and his stupid fucking idea of hilarity. The first three matches were all better than decent, and even the battle royal brought up some cool moments. I'm even digging Cody's reinvention of becoming Stardust. I for one hope they shelve the rumoured feud these two were having and become a babyface tag team that actually matter - hell, the tag division needs more legit teams. 

Largely skipped through Cena-Kane because...well, I couldn't give two fucks about both these planks.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Already mentioned a heap, but yes, why wasn't Seth entered into the Ladder match automatically, or at least given a qualifier.... Makes absolutely no sense as to why he would betray his brothers for nothing. 

AND

Non-kayfabe having Rollins in a fucking ladder match makes your match 20x better... They've got all these big guys in a ladder match, which they're not built for, need the athletic guys. I was half thinking RVD might win the battle Royale just to get his hardcore antics to make the match better, but they've gone with the big guys. Maybe Cesao is the only guy in the match that will make something if it...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins turned heel for no reason LOLOLOL Dude has gotten nothing in return.

Also, Renee Young has got to be the most adorable woman on the planet.

PS: HEATH SLATER FACE TURN FTW!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Cole basically referenced something many people here have been saying regarding how superstars basically fade away after feuding with Cena.


I did not notice this, but I tune out :cole3 most of the time, would love to know what he said



Trifektah said:


> Rollins turned heel for no reason LOLOLOL Dude has gotten nothing in return.
> 
> *Also, Renee Young has got to be the most adorable woman on the planet.*
> 
> PS: HEATH SLATER FACE TURN FTW!!!!


AMEN Brother! :renee


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Cole basically referenced something many people here have been saying regarding how superstars basically fade away after feuding with Cena.



I did notice that haha. I guess referencing that means that the same won't happen to Bray Wyatt thank god.

RAW was pretty decent tonight I thought. Even commentary wass less cringeworthy. The JBL line made about sneaking in the movie theater made me LOL. Actually the whole Adam Rose match/segment with Kevin Hart was quite fun.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Please eventually give Stardust a women's wig. MmmmmStardust


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Please eventually give Stardust a women's wig. MmmmmStardust


:booklel


----------

